# Best and worst vocalists.



## Samer (May 14, 2006)

How do you guys think are the best and worst vocalists?

Best 

1) Vintersorg, from his solo work in vintersorg, to OTYG to Borknagar this guy is great, from his viking style operatic vocals to his black metal screams. 

2) Kai Hansen - In my opnion he has the ultimate power metal vocals. From helloween to Gamma Ray this guys rocks!

3) Eduardo Falashci - Singer from Angra, amazing vocalist, i just like his vocal style. Amazing metal voclaists one of the best. 

4) Pasi - Old singer from Amorphis, i liked his growling stuff on 1000 lakes and elegy and his clean styles on there newer cds.

Worst 

1) Lemmy Kilminster - Singer from Motorhead, i cant stand his voice, i never understood why this band was popular. 

2) Ozzy - I never liked his voice or vocal style. 

3) Tarja Turunen - I never liked her vocals at all.


----------



## Shannon (May 14, 2006)

Best overall (in terms of diversity) - Mike Patton
Worst overall (the very first person who came to mind) - Dani Filth
[action=Shannon]thought a whole 10 seconds on this.[/action]


----------



## Samer (May 14, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Best overall (in terms of diversity) - Mike Patton
> Worst overall (the very first person who came to mind) - Dani Filth
> [action=Shannon]thought a whole 10 seconds on this.[/action]



I forgot Dani Filth, His vocals are diverse, but annoying.


----------



## Chris (May 14, 2006)

Best: Robert Lowe (Solitude Aeturnus)
Worst: Billy Corgan


----------



## Shannon (May 14, 2006)

Chris said:


> Worst: Billy Corgan


Ya know....that's a good observation. I use to be a SP fan, but his vocals have raked on me like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 14, 2006)

Best: Zakk Stevens (Savatage).
Worst: That goon from Staind.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 14, 2006)

Best: Maynard James Keenan (Tool, APC)
Worst: Serj Tankian (SOAD)


----------



## Jerich (May 14, 2006)

Best
Midnight-Old, Crimson Glory
Michael Englund-Everygrey
Vintersorg-(anything) he's amazing
Gus-ADAGIO
Rob Lowe-solitude Aeturnus
Sarah Brightman-My favorite.....
Paul Kuhr-Novembers Doom..He death growls are awesome....


worste
James hatfield
Steve Tyler-Areo-shit
Wade Black-Crimson glory,7 witches
Every singer Yngwie Malmsteen has ever had!!!!
Kai hansen-I cannot stand his voice....he ruined Demons & Wizards... CD....


----------



## Mr. S (May 14, 2006)

Best: Devin townsend or Tom Waits

Worst: hmmm, cant think of any specific ones, but brittish bands that put on american accents


----------



## Shannon (May 14, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> Best: Devin townsend



Another EXCELLENT vocalist!


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 14, 2006)

Haven't heard Gus with Adagio yet, but I gather he's a worthy replacement for David Readman...


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (May 14, 2006)

Best - Russel allen 

worst - The guy dream theater had in before labrie


----------



## Shaman (May 14, 2006)

Samer said:


> How do you guys think are the best and worst vocalists?
> 
> Best
> 
> ...



Pasi didn't sing on Tales from the Thousand Lakes, it was their original singer Tomi Koivusaari. Koivusaari also did most of the low growls on Elegy. Koivusaari sang on the first albums, Karelian Isthmus, Tales..., and some EP's but had to stop growling because he was about to loose his voice for good because of it. Elegy was the first album with Pasi Koskinen.

My favourites:

-Devin Townsend (SYL,DTB)
-Mikael Akerfeldt (Opeth)
-Ihsahn (Emperor, Ihsahn)
-Freddy Mercury (Queen)
-Bruce Dickinson (Iron Maiden)
-Garm (Ulver, Arcturus)
-Simen (Arcturus, ex-Borknagar)
-Vintersorg
-Sully Erna (Godsmack)

The Hatelist:

-James LaBrie ( Dream Theater ) When he sings high, I feel like I'm going to die 

Nothing else comes to my mind


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 14, 2006)

Best:

Geddy Lee (Rush)
Chino Moreno (Deftones)


----------



## Mr. S (May 14, 2006)

Shaman said:


> My favourites:
> 
> -Mikael Akerfeldt (Opeth)
> 
> ...



Akerfeldt is amazing, ive seen opeth a couple of times and his voice is just great, he's also very funny

as for LaBrie i guess he's kinda a marmite singer... eg. you ither love him ore you hate him, personally i like him, gotta love a bit of cheesy singing... although i can never forgive him for his horrible singing during an otherwise flawless rendition of the master of puppets album


----------



## Samer (May 14, 2006)

Shaman said:


> Pasi didn't sing on Tales from the Thousand Lakes, it was their original singer Tomi Koivusaari. Koivusaari also did most of the low growls on Elegy. Koivusaari sang on the first albums, Karelian Isthmus, Tales..., and some EP's but had to stop growling because he was about to loose his voice for good because of it. Elegy was the first album with Pasi Koskinen.
> 
> Oh dude i didnt know that, i should look into stuff more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mastodon (May 14, 2006)

Best: Warrel Dane-Nevermore

Worst- Whoever the singer for Coheed and Cambria is.


----------



## David (May 14, 2006)

I've never really looked into the names of vocalists... woh, I feel dumb right now.  


Anyway... I'm surprised no one said:
James LaBrie (DT)
Tony Kakko (Sonata Arctica)
Mats Leven (YJM)
Michael Vescera (YJM)
Stu Block (Into Eternity)
Brad Nowel (Sublime) 
Whitney Houston - don't laugh, it's true!
Warrel Dane (Nevermore)

WORST:
Ozzy
ZP Theart (Dragonforce) <--- his vibrato is this annoying purr...
Tom Delonge (Blink 182) 
Joseph Trohman (Fallout Boy)
Whoever the singer for Coheed and Cambria is. (what Mastodon said!)


----------



## Shaman (May 14, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> Akerfeldt is amazing, ive seen opeth a couple of times and his voice is just great, he's also very funny



I just checked out some Opeth videos on YouTube, and you got that funny thing right  

And yeah, I have seen the cover of Master of Puppets DT did. The band was awesome, but James, well.... ummm... James he.... 



Samer said:


> Oh dude i didnt know that, i should look into stuff more.
> 
> BTW i think 1000 lakes was there best cd.
> 
> Maybe even top 10 of all CD's ever.




Tales.. is one of my biggest influences aswell  Phenomenal album


----------



## Drew (May 14, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> Best: Devin townsend or Tom Waits



+1 on BOTH accounts, and I was sure I'd be the only one mentioning Waits here. 

Worst - Geddy Lee, or whoever sings in Rush. God damn, he sounds like a 12-year-old girl.


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 14, 2006)

David said:


> I've never really looked into the names of vocalists... woh, I feel dumb right now.
> 
> 
> Anyway... I'm surprised no one said:
> ...



Brad Nowel!...Good choice there dude, I've been getting into their stuff more recently.


----------



## Mr. S (May 14, 2006)

Drew said:


> +1 on BOTH accounts, and I was sure I'd be the only one mentioning Waits here.
> 
> Worst - Geddy Lee, or whoever sings in Rush. God damn, he sounds like a 12-year-old girl.



Yeah i love Waits voice, its just so friggin awesome, its almost like some weird advert "smoke 40 cigarettes a day and you too can sound as cool as Tom Waits" i just fell for his music after hearing the Rain Dogs album and all his other stuff is so diverse...

as for Geddy Lee, love Rush, Tollerate his singing... have you heard Devin Townsends version of Natural Science? far superior


----------



## David (May 14, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> Brad Nowel!...Good choice there dude, I've been getting into their stuff more recently.


Hell yeah! I think Sublime would be one of my biggest musical influences.


----------



## Donnie (May 14, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Worst- Whoever the singer for Coheed and Cambria is.


One of my favs: Claudio Sanchez


----------



## 7slinger (May 14, 2006)

Maynard is my fav...just something about his voice, it kinda blends really good aspects of both genders; the power is there, but he can also sing very softly yet keep you on the edge, hanging on the notes. I agree that Patton is extremely talented, but some of his stuff is a little too out there for me. Hetfield's stuff on ...And Justice is awesome, wish he hadn't converted to southern rock. This thread so far has been mostly metal singers, but I think Sarah McLachlan has a beautiful voice, very full of emotion, granted the majority of her music is really poppy. 

I dislike Labrie...I don't think he's a bad singer, I just don't like the sound of his voice. I always wonder what DT would have been had they found somebody besides him. Who knows, could have been great, could have been not so great. Also, the guys who sing for Linkin Park suck balls, talk about whine whine whine, then the other guy trys to be hardcore with his rap = shitty. 

Also, I hate Nickelback...for no specific reasons...I just think they suck, just thought I'd throw that in there


----------



## David (May 14, 2006)

7slinger said:


> I dislike Labrie...I don't think he's a bad singer, I just don't like the sound of his voice. I always wonder what DT would have been had they found somebody besides him. Who knows, could have been great, could have been not so great. Also, the guys who sing for Linkin Park suck balls, talk about whine whine whine, then the other guy trys to be hardcore with his rap = shitty.


COULD have been great? I don't think they have any problem selling tickets to their shows...


I'm starting to realize I'm the only person who absolutely loves labrie's voice.


----------



## Samer (May 14, 2006)

David said:


> COULD have been great? I don't think they have any problem selling tickets to their shows...
> 
> 
> I'm starting to realize I'm the only person who absolutely loves labrie's voice.



I think Labries voice kicks ass  

he is a great singer

Also is there any one else that thinks David Lee Roth has the worst voice in history. Sigh, he is horrible.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 14, 2006)

My favs -
John Arch 
Bruce Dickinson
Both the guys that have been on Morbid ANgel's discography
Tom from Sodom

People i cant stand- 
The singer from Cacophony
Billy Corgan
the dude from Shadows Fall.


----------



## tehk (May 14, 2006)

Some favourites of mine - 
Mikael Akerfeldt (Opeth)!!!
Simone Simons (Epica)
Fionnuala Sherry (Secret Garden)
Karen Matheson (Solo Artist)
Anders Friden (*old* In Flames)
Phil Collins (Solo Artist) : What... It didn't have to be a metal vocalist list .
Enya (Solo Artist)

and a few more.


Some I dislike or find annoying -
James LaBrie (Dream Theater) : I don't know, but I personally really dislike his singing. 
All rap artists. <-- That's a given.


----------



## forelander (May 14, 2006)

best:

shagrath, the dimmu borgir vocalist. 
mike patton just coz he can do absolutely anything with his voice.
and this kid locally you has the most ridiculous range of screams ever, death growls, noisecore screams, and his regular voice isn't affected at all.

worst:
any emo singers that attempt to sound like theyre about to cry while singing.
the DT singer, can't stand his voice at all.
corgan. I hate that whiny bastard.


----------



## bostjan (May 14, 2006)

What no one mentioned Halford?! wtf?

You guys are talking tone, not lyrics, right? 

Ok my best:

Russell Allen- Symphony X
Warrel Dane- Nevermore
Bruce Dickenson- Iron Maiden
Ozzy at his best
Rob Halford- Judas Priest
Dianna Krall
David Draimann- Disturbed
Hansi Kursch- Blind Guardian
Mike Patton- Faith No More, Mr. Bungle, etc.
Robert Plant- Led Zeppelin
Geoff Tate- Queensryche
Ian Ashbury- The Cult


worst:
The old Symphony X singer  (had his moments, but listen to Shades of Grey)
Ozzy not at his best
Jack White
Anyone who sings in a whiny voice on purpose (Blink 182, e.g.)


----------



## Chris (May 14, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> My favs -
> Bruce Dickinson



Fuck all, I'm the most false motherfucker on earth for not saying that first. Though current-bruce isn't quite what he used to be, all bruce from 7th back is fucking dominant.


----------



## Chris (May 14, 2006)

Also want to toss Zakk Stevens and Sebastian Bach into the best category, and Zakk Wylde into the worst.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 14, 2006)

Halford pwns. thanks for the reminder \m/


----------



## bostjan (May 14, 2006)

I hate Michael Stipe!


----------



## Michael (May 14, 2006)

Best:
Tom S. Englund (Evergrey)
Russel Allan (Symphony X)
Steve Vai
Corey Brown (Magnitude Nine)
Marco Hietala (Nightwish male vocalist/bassist)
Tarja Turunen (Nightwish)
Khan (Kamelot)
Jari Mäenpää (Wintersun)
Chuck Schuldiner (Death)
Tony Kakko (Sonata Arctica)
Mikael Stanne (Dark Tranquility)


Worst:
ZP Theart (Dragonforce) Just don't like his singing.
Yngwie Malmsteen - Just not digging it.
Jens Kidman (Meshuggah) I like most of his vocals, just not in songs like 'The Exquisite Machinery Of Torture' and 'Spasm'.


----------



## Shawn (May 14, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Best overall (in terms of diversity) - Mike Patton
> Worst overall (the very first person who came to mind) - Dani Filth
> [action=Shannon]thought a whole 10 seconds on this.[/action]


 Mike Patton is one of my favorite vocalists too.

I like Halford, Dio and Dickinson alot too. My favorite Dickinson vocals are anything off Somewhere In Time- Stranger In A Strange Land especially.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 14, 2006)

Mawdyson said:


> Jens Kidman (Meshuggah) I like most of his vocals, just not in songs like 'The Exquisite Machinery Of Torture' and 'Spasm'.



He's the reason i cant listen to meshuggah.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 14, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Mike Patton is one of my favorite vocalists too.
> 
> I like Halford, Dio and Dickinson alot too. My favorite Dickinson vocals are anything off Somewhere In Time- Stranger In A Strange Land especially.


I'm all about Chemical Wedding. \m/


----------



## TheReal7 (May 14, 2006)

I see alot of people naming vocalists that are VERY talented in their worst list. C'mon people, just because someone is not your cup of tea doesn't cancel out their talent.

Worse...how bout that singer from Blurr?


----------



## CL7 (May 14, 2006)

Best-
Cristian Machado - Ill Niño
Devin Townsend - SYL, DTB
Chris Volz - Flaw, Five Bolt Main
Bjorn Strid - Soilwork
Chad Gray - Mudvayne
Cristina Scabia - Lacuna Coil 

Worst
Ozzy
Zakk Wylde
Lemmy - Motorhead


----------



## Shawn (May 14, 2006)

Macy Gray (pop singer) has the most annoying voice ever.


----------



## Ripptyde (May 14, 2006)

Best:

Christian Alvestam - Scar Symmetry
Chuck Billy - Testament    
B-Real - Cypress Hill, Kush  
Ken Susi - Unearth
Jeff Walker - Carcass
Mikael Akerfelt - Opeth
& Lajon Witherspoon - Sevendust

Worst:

Wayne Static - Static-X
Gerard Way - My Comical Fagdance
and the guy from Atreyu


----------



## David (May 14, 2006)

OH, I'm adding to my lists:


BEST:
Steve Vai
Sharon den Adel (Within Temptation) <--- http://www.within-temptation.com/ <--- one of my favorite bands atm
Philip Anselmo (Pantera)
Eric Dover (Slash's Snakepit/Jellyfish guitarist)
John Kay (Steppenwolf)
SRV
Sebastian Bach (Skid Row)


Worst:
Nergal? (Behemoth)


----------



## zimbloth (May 14, 2006)

Best: *PETER STEELE*, Jon Crosby (Vast), Maynard, Liv Kristine.
Worst: Sheryl Crow, Zakk Wylde, Layne Staley, Chris Barnes.

PS: Nergal owns, eat it


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 14, 2006)

Bruce Fitzhugh from Living Sacrifice owned, seriously.

I also like dez from Devildriver and the dude in Masterplan \m/


----------



## TwiZtiDKiLLaBoOgiE (May 14, 2006)

best: chad from mudvayne for sure

worst: at the top of the hitlist=that guy from maroon 5.......some one please back me up on this


----------



## David (May 14, 2006)

TwiZtiDKiLLaBoOgiE said:


> best: chad from mudvayne for sure
> 
> worst: at the top of the hitlist=that guy from maroon 5.......some one please back me up on this


oh dear god, shoot me! I hate that guys voice from maroon 5. It's like a draining, moaning, dying autistic kitten.



POST 2222 FOR ME!


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 14, 2006)

TwiZtiDKiLLaBoOgiE said:


> best: chad from mudvayne for sure
> 
> worst: at the top of the hitlist=that guy from maroon 5.......some one please back me up on this


I hate anything related to maroon 5.


----------



## David (May 14, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I hate anything related to maroon 5.


even all of the hott chick fan base? You and TDW should hang out.



 you wolfy


----------



## shadowgenesis (May 15, 2006)

i love labrie's voice, tho everybody dissing it has got me thinking. I think his vocals are very well suited to Scenes from a Memory. I think Train of Thought would have sounded sweet with Dave Draiman of Disturbed singing, and i think Sully Erna's voice would be suited to Peruvian Sky and some other tunes.

I took voice lessons for over a year. I sing in my school's choir, chorale (advanced madrigal group), and barbershop quartet. I feel i know a thing or two about singing and James LaBrie can sing things that are absolutely ridiculous as far as technique.

My personal favorites:
Cedric something or other from Mars Volta (though he sounds liek shit live. he's a fuckin creative vocalist.)

Serj Tankian - i think he's one of the most versatile singers as far as his range of sounds. If you check out their first album, he goes from insane screams to whispering falsetto to belting high notes. And if you know anything about singing, it's fucking hard as hell to move around like that fluently.

Dave Matthews - what can i say. I fuckin love the guy

Seal - damn. I wish i was black.

Jimi Hendrix - He never would have been famous if he'd jsut been a guitarist. One of my favorite vocalists

Isaac Brock - Modest Mouse - really fuckin creative with vocals for a guy who as far as "proper singing technique" goes, isn't much of a singer.

Jack Black - you know what. if you have a *joke* band that can rock out better than 75% of mainstream rock bands, you're fuckin talented. Try singin soem of that shit!

Jason Mraz - Cool vocalist. *shrug* i'm too tired to argue with people

Fred Durst - Fuck everybody else. I relate to the guy's music and he sounds genuine when he sings. And i dont' want to hear any bullshit about the word "whiney". Referring to a voice as whiney is childish. Music is about whining. it's expression of emotions and half the time that *is* whiney.

Imogen Heap - check out a song called "Hide and Seek''

honorable mention:
Jon Davis
The guy from Cake
Ben Folds
Dave Draiman - wish he was a better songwriter, but i like his sound
Sully Erna - same as above. Could stand to say "yeah" less
Amy Lee
Axel Rose - heheheheheh
edit: ermm. Robert Plant. hehe. brain fart
James Hetfield
Andre Benjamin

So. I have officially proved I can write more than anyone else.


There are very few singers i can't stand their voices. I'm basically incapable of really hating music these days. I basically learn to appreciate almsot anything. I forgot to mention Christina Aguilera. Sweet voice. Doesn't hurt that she's hot as hell.

Worst
Ozzy - there's a few things he's done solo that i like, but mostly cuz i love Randy Rhoads... I think his voice worked for Black Sabbath.
Geddy Lee - I haven't had the time or patience to "get into" Rush. It will take effort to do that.
Conor Oberst - fuck it. I like a lot of what Bright Eyes dose but if that guy ever tried to sing the National Anthem at a baseball game he'd probably be assassinated for desecrating the flag.

There's a lot of power metal stuff that really... irks me when i hear it. lack of exposure. A have to admit most country singers *can* sing. I just don't want them to...
And if all those emo/screamo/pop-punk/whateverthehellgenreitisthatTakingBackSundaybelongsto would disappear off the face of the earth, you wouldn't hear me complaining. They just bore me.


ermmmm.

*types more*


----------



## bostjan (May 15, 2006)

Jimmy Page?! 

Different strokes for different folks. I think all of these singers have more talent than I do, but out of the guys you mentioned...well, none are my favorites.

Interesting thing about voice is that a voice can be really cool in one context, and suck eggs in another. Like Chris Cornel's solo album...


----------



## David (May 15, 2006)

speaking of solo albums, am I the only one who thought LaBrie's solo album was absolute genious?


----------



## angryman (May 15, 2006)

Best :
John Tardy (Obituary)
Jens Kidman (Meshuggah)
Robb Flynn (Machine Head)
Howard Jones (Blood has Been Shed)
Jesse Leech ( Killswitch Engage)
Robert Meadows ( A Life Once Lost)
Tomas Lindberg (At The Gates)
Anders Friden ( In Flames)
Chino Moreno (Deftones) 

Worst :
Dani Filth (Cradle of Shit)


----------



## zimbloth (May 15, 2006)

i love dani's voice :\


----------



## Michael (May 15, 2006)

Some more....

*Good:*
Warrel Dane (Nevermore)
Angela Gossow (Arch Enemy)
Lord Tim (Dungeon/LORD)


----------



## rgsuperstrat (May 15, 2006)

Depending on the day, currently, old Blackie Lawless is still great. If your not thinkin that, play Blind in texas like four times. Worst: I am currently wishing that Dream Theater done instrumentls. Erotimania is awesome. Pavorati need to do some metal I think.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 15, 2006)

Mr Doctor from Devil Doll. Do a websearch on the name. Some seriously disturbed stuff...


----------



## Metal Ken (May 15, 2006)

David said:


> Worst:
> Nergal? (Behemoth)



Nergal is your god.


----------



## Korbain (May 15, 2006)

in no particular order:

best:
Corey Taylor (Stone Sour/Slipknot)
Jonathan Davis (Korn)
Till Linderman (Rammstein)
Kurt cobain.
Maynard (tool/APC)
Phil Anselmo (pantera)
Trent Renzor (Nine Inch nails)
Aaron Lewis (staind)

Worst:
anything emo, rap or death metal (rar roar grrr i can't understand you metal singing i mean)


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 15, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Nergal is your god.



Agreed. David, turn in your horns...

Worst: All that whining emo/metalcore crap. Uli John Roth (there was an awesome description of his vocals at dinosaurrockguitar.com; 'A drunk homeless Japanese man...'). The guys from Blink 182. Most rappers (especially white teenagers trying to rap).


----------



## DelfinoPie (May 15, 2006)

shadowgenesis said:


> Serj Tankian - i think he's one of the most versatile singers as far as his range of sounds. If you check out their first album, he goes from insane screams to whispering falsetto to belting high notes. And if you know anything about singing, it's fucking hard as hell to move around like that fluently.



I know absolutely nothing about singing, maybe thats why I don't like Serj or appreciate his 'style'. On the other hand, I know what sounds good and to me Serj does not...by a long shot.


----------



## zimbloth (May 15, 2006)

Korbain said:


> in no particular order:
> 
> best:
> Corey Taylor (Stone Sour/Slipknot)
> ...



Jonathan Davis? How can you bash metal singing, but be okay with Jon's tone-deaf incoherant moaning? At least cookie monster growls just fit in the mix and can be ignored, whereas Davis sounds like a baby seal being tortured by a cattle prod.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 15, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Jonathan Davis? How can you bash metal singing, but be okay with Jon's tone-deaf incoherant moaning? At least cookie monster growls just fit in the mix and can be ignored, whereas Davis sounds like a baby seal being tortured by a cattle prod.



Good post.


----------



## shadowgenesis (May 15, 2006)

*shrug*
i don't see jon davis being tone-deaf by any means. I was just listening to untouchable last night and enjoying the way he tracks multiple vocals, overlapping choir-ish bell tones with shouting lyrics.



David said:


> speaking of solo albums, am I the only one who thought LaBrie's solo album was absolute genious?



yes?
Found it kinda dry and repetitive. Thought the guitarist's riffing got really boring after a while. I genuinely liked the first four tracks and then appreciated some of the other stuff. But i didn't find it to be genius. Not bad by any means, but not genius.


----------



## zimbloth (May 15, 2006)

shadowgenesis said:


> *shrug*
> i don't see jon davis being tone-deaf by any means. I was just listening to untouchable last night and enjoying the way he tracks multiple vocals, overlapping choir-ish bell tones with shouting lyrics.



Erm, listen to Jon singing in their first album. His voice was odd, but his moans and screams sounded healthy. In their newer material, his voice is clearly shot (hes admitted all that screaming and smoking ruined his vocal chords in an interview, this isnt just my opinion), and it REALLY sounds like it. I don't think he can sing worth shit.

Have you heard their acoustic performance? His awful voice was exposed even more in that environment, it was so bad that people were actually laughing outloud at him.


----------



## Samer (May 15, 2006)

What do you guys think of Timo Kotipelto (Stratovarious) some people live his voice, some hate it, i love it. I think he is great!


----------



## Korbain (May 15, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Jonathan Davis? How can you bash metal singing, but be okay with Jon's tone-deaf incoherant moaning? At least cookie monster growls just fit in the mix and can be ignored, whereas Davis sounds like a baby seal being tortured by a cattle prod.



i can bash metal singing because its my oppinion. Even if you don't like jonathan davis or whatever, theres no doubt he's a more talented singer. Theres a different between taste and actual talent. If Jon Davis doesn't want to growl, mumble and roar low unhearable bassy lyrics, thats his choice lol. i'd rather actually listen to music and be able to understand the lyrics, and if i'd say your 80% full of shit if you think you can understand every word those "singers" are singing lol. and i don't see where you pulled the shit from the acoustic set of people laughing at him? lol were you dreaming or smoking some of the green.


----------



## shadowgenesis (May 15, 2006)

I haven't heard that acoustic thing yet. I have dial-up at home and here at school (where i browse the site during computer science class) i don't have headphones to discretely listne to anything.

I'm not saying Jon's a great singer and I know that long-term, that kind of singing will inevitably destroy your vocal chords. But sounding bad and being tone-deaf aren't one and the same. Their are plenty of people who can hold a pitch and still sound absolutely aweful doing it. 

i dunno. i wouldn't say from a technical stand point that he's a good singer, but I like what he does. There are a lot of people i can say that about and personally i value creativity and style over technical ability any day. That's why i like Korn and a lot of other bands that are "no Dream Theater".


----------



## Samer (May 15, 2006)

I dont mind death metal or black metal vocals at all, i would rather have a clean singer with heavy music (kind of like evergray) but i am fine with real death metal vocals, i just dont like hard core, or metalcore vocals, like kill switch or inflames.


----------



## shadowgenesis (May 15, 2006)

oh. and i'm really not fond of death-metal type roaring stuff but *shrug*. I'm not into that genre so i can't really say I know enough about it to distinguish the talent from the no-talent.


----------



## Korbain (May 15, 2006)

i like the music, to some extent. i like heavy metal music actually, i don't like mess, which is sadly what alot of death metal/heavy metal is today. i like 80's metal haha


----------



## shadowgenesis (May 15, 2006)

Korbain said:


> i like the music, to some extent. i like heavy metal music actually, i don't like mess, which is sadly what alot of death metal/heavy metal is today. i like 80's metal haha



rock on.

I just heard "Every Rose Has It's Thorn", or whatever it's called, for the first time on the radio the other day. I actually liked it.

All my friends have always said Dream Theater sounds "too 80's" and i never got that, because i'd never ever been exposed to 80's metal at all really, so i have no aversion to it. ha. It's all good in the hood.


----------



## Korbain (May 15, 2006)

get into like old school metallica, pantera, sepultura, slayer (old), iron maiden, ozzy, etc. thats what i am talking about


----------



## Samer (May 15, 2006)

Slayer is one of that bands that i think has a bad vocalist, Tom Araya (SP?)

I cant stand his voice, and i hate the guitar players in that band, worst guitar tone ever.


----------



## Korbain (May 15, 2006)

its just raw and in your face. i like it haha. but we're all different


----------



## abyssalservant (May 15, 2006)

BEST
Shagrath (Dimmu Borgir)
Ihsahn (Emperor/Thou Shalt Suffer/Peccatum)
Chuck Schuldiner (Death)
Amy Lee (Evanescence) Yes, I know, you hate her.
Bruce Dickenson (Iron Maiden/solo) If he's not at his best now, he's still among the best I've seen live.
Angela Glassow (Arch Enemy)
Mikael Akerfeldt (Opeth/Porcupine Tree/Katatonia . . .)
Tim Owens (?) (Iced Earth/Judas Priest)
Whichever Mayhem singer sang on the song Deathcrush.
Tony Martin (Black Sabbath/solo) except for the Forbidden album.

WORST
Emo/pop-punk shit.
What's his name from Stratovarius - no offense, I like what he sings, just not the voice.
Euronymous (Mayhem) Thank god he stopped singing.


I used to dislike Tom Araya's singing, but it grew on me. And at least for one thing you can tell him apart from other vocalists, which isn't always the case.
<<psycho Slayer fan


----------



## Samer (May 15, 2006)

One of the singer that sucks the most IMO was maniac from Mayhem, i think there orginal singer is the dude who shoot him self? 

Anyway the most talented member in Mayhem is hellhammer, and his other projects out side of mayhem is were he realy shines, like Winds. The only mayhem cd i like is grand dec of war because of his drumming.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 15, 2006)

Dead was the vocalist from Mayhem who shot himself. There were a few others who passed through the ranks before him, but most people think he was the first, given that he was the most striking member of the group before his death. (RIP)
It's not fashionable to admit it, but I really like Amy Lee's singing as well...


----------



## Makelele (May 15, 2006)

Good singers:
Daniel Gildenlöw (Pain of Salvation)
Mikael Åkerfeldt
Devin Townsend
Dan Swanö (Edge of Sanity
Anneke van Giersbergen (The Gathering)
Heather Findlay (Mostly Autumn, Ayreon's "The Human Equation")
Marcela Bovio (Stream of Passion, Ayreon's "The Human Equation")
Steven Wilson (Porcupine Tree)

Bad singers:
The guy from Maroon 5
James Blunt
Ozzy (I like his tunes, but not his singing)
Ville Valo (not a bad singer, but I hate the way he sounds. He sounds like his always about to start crying or something)
The singer from The Rasmus


----------



## Steve (May 15, 2006)

Best: Geoff Tate
Worst: Stephen Pearcy


----------



## Samer (May 15, 2006)

NightmareX said:


> Best: Geoff Tate



Maybe in the past, did you hear the new CD?


----------



## Drew (May 15, 2006)

Am I the only one here who actually likes Billy Corgan's voice?  Sure, it's not traditionally good, but I think it works pretty well in the Pumpkins' music.


----------



## David (May 15, 2006)

I'm one of the only people here who thinks growling is pointless. On other forums, I've been told that James LaBrie has less talent than Nergal... ummm... low talking vs. years of practice to hit notes perfectly, with insane vocal lines... talent is one thing... preference is another.


----------



## Drew (May 15, 2006)

Oh, by the way, David, I'm totally with you on LaBrie. I hadn't been able to get into a DT album since Scenes prior to Octavarium, and for the longest time I blamed it on Kevin Moore leaving the band. But, after hearing "An Evening With..." I had to re-evaluate, as his playing on that was incredibly tasty. I wanted to blame them on Portnoy, but couldnt as the LTE discs own. I figured maybe JP had just lost all taste, but his G3 tour and solo album changed that. And Myung was the same as ever. 

So, I'd pretty much decided the last couple DT albums were LaBrie's fault, right until HIS solo album came out, where aside from the first track which I just didn't care for was pretty much phenominal. 

I'd just decided that I didn't like DT anymore and only liked DT sideprojects, when they released Octavarium, which I DID like. Go figure, it's like they're fucking with me.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 15, 2006)

David said:


> I'm one of the only people here who thinks growling is pointless. On other forums, I've been told that James LaBrie has less talent than Nergal... ummm... low talking vs. years of practice to hit notes perfectly, with insane vocal lines... talent is one thing... preference is another.



Well... i have every single behemoth album. so i am a bit biased. 

But james labrie is technically a 'good' singer but most people cant stand his nasally, whiny sounding voice... Especially live. 
I saw the dvd and i cringed. I saw them live at it wasnt as bad as the DVD but i still cringed. 
Behemoth, however, is one of the most intense bands live,ever, in my opinion. 
(worth noting: I am a fan of all style vocals, regular singing, death metal & black metal vox as well).


----------



## Drew (May 15, 2006)

+1. More so with singers than guitarist, I value tone WAY more than technique. I'd rather have a guy with a nice rich voice and a smaller range than a guy with amazing vocal technique but a vocal tone I'm just not as into. 

Ive gotten used to LaBrie, but I still feel like I like DT in spite of LaBrie, and not for him (even though his solo album DOES rock).


----------



## Metal Ken (May 15, 2006)

See thats the thing though. when i first heard their studio stuff, i didnt know what everyone was complaining about - i thought he was great. Then i started hearing how he's 'all nasaly now' then i saw the Scenes dvd and i was like "wow, damn, they're right.. man this is bad.."


----------



## Makelele (May 15, 2006)

David said:


> low talking vs. years of practice to hit notes perfectlyr.



I haven't heard Nergal, but I know that growling does require talent and practice too. If you just scream, then you'll ruin your voice really, really quickly. It may not require as much practice as Labrie's style, but growling without the right technique is not good, and it doesn't sound good, either.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 15, 2006)

Makelele said:


> I haven't heard Nergal, but I know that growling does require talent and practice too. If you just scream, then you'll ruin your voice really, really quickly. It may not require as much practice as Labrie's style, but growling without the right technique is not good, and it doesn't sound good, either.



Check out the discs "Satanica" & "Demigod". thse are my Behemoth picks.


----------



## noodles (May 15, 2006)

Drew said:


> Am I the only one here who actually likes Billy Corgan's voice?



Yes.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 15, 2006)

noodles said:


> Yes.


+1.


----------



## Donnie (May 15, 2006)

Drew said:


> Am I the only one here who actually likes Billy Corgan's voice?


No.


----------



## Steve (May 15, 2006)

Samer said:


> Maybe in the past, did you hear the new CD?



Yup, and I agree.....


Correction:
Geoff Tate - _Rage For Order / Operation Mindcrime_


----------



## Shaman (May 15, 2006)

David said:


> I'm one of the only people here who thinks growling is pointless.




Don't consider it as vocals, consider it as a new instrument.

It just fits to a certain type of music like Death and black etc. Music like death or black require a certain level of intensity vocalwise that clean vocals just can't deliver. Think about it, Cannibal Corpse with LaBrie    

I like "real" singing more than growling personally, but I like my Death/black raw with intense vocals. I don't want it any other way  

I see you don't like extreme metal, fine, but don't go around saying that growling etc. is pointless, mmkay. You don't see me saying that James LaBrie's singing is pointless, just because I don't like it. It takes balls to say this: "I don't personally like it." And just leave it there. That's the mature way of handling things. Peace and out 

("The fact that you don't like something, doesen't mean that everybody else that think otherwise, are wrong")

Oh, and Euronymous never sang on MayheM. He was always just the guitar player. 

Attila sang on De Mysteriis.., Maniac sang on all the other studio albums, and Dead sang on various bootlegs and stuff.


----------



## eaeolian (May 15, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Mr Doctor from Devil Doll. Do a websearch on the name. Some seriously disturbed stuff...



Best, I dunno. Most disturbing? Absolutley.

Who I'd go to for "best", right now:

Russ Allen (Symphony X) - for "clean" metal singing, he's the best out there right now with...
Jorn Lande - a close second. Both have great voices, and both take on an extra "something" in the live arena.
Zak Stevens (Savatage/CircleIICircle) - a technique monster, and another one that's better live than recorded.
Tom Englund (Evergrey) - unique, and love or hate, especially in the early days, but so expressive.
Mike Ackerfeldt (Opeth - I never can spell his last name) - nice clean voice, and a growl that's both dark and evil and articulate.
Tim Roth (Into Eternity) - yeah, he's not the lead singer, but he writes everything, has a great clean voice, and has a good harsh voice.
Urband Breed (Tad Morose/Bloodbound) - smooth with a vew rough edges, another technique monster (I saw him do two hours in Chicago, and nail everything), who's also super-expressive.



NightmareX said:


> Yup, and I agree.....
> 
> 
> Correction:
> Geoff Tate - _Rage For Order / Operation Mindcrime_



Hard to ever argue with that. Two of the superior vocal performances ever recorded by a rock singer.


----------



## Shaman (May 15, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Tom Englund (Evergrey) - unique, and love or hate, especially in the early days, but so expressive.



I just saw Evergrey's A Night to Remember DVD the other day, and I must admit that that his voice really brings shivers down my spine. In a positive way  There are not a lot of "metal" singers around with a voice as expressive as his.

Somehow I managed to forget him when naming my favourites..


----------



## Samer (May 15, 2006)

As far as clean v.s. growling. 

I dont think it makes music less intense with clean vocals.

Look at nevermore, they are faster and heavier than most death metal bands, there clean vocals are brutal, but at the same time musical. 

Not alot of people can pull it off, and alot of people in the death/ black metal community have somthing aggainst power metal singers for some reason?


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 15, 2006)

vox i like:
Devin Townsend
the Kamelot guy
dio
old Chris Cornell
Sebastian Bach
old hetfield
david Vincent
david L Roth 
Sauron (previous decapitated growler)
Symphony X
david coverdale
Rust In Peace Megadeth
Tim Owens
CFH & VDP Pantera
Pharaoh singer

vox that annoy me
a lot of bruce Dickenson - he's got great moments, but his ugly ones are really fucking ugly
Live mustaine
joey anthrax
new hetfield
dani filth
all emo
all metalcore
new A7X
any singer who sings higher than they're supposed to.


----------



## Shaman (May 15, 2006)

Samer said:


> As far as clean v.s. growling.
> 
> I dont think it makes music less intense with clean vocals.
> 
> ...



Clean vocals seem to be a lot more at home with black metal than death metal IMO. Maybe it's because black is not based so much on brutality as death is. There's a lot more athmosphere going on in black, so clean or operatic vocals sound killer in it. A prime example: Emperor - With strength I burn. And of course, Amorphis  Well, Amorphis is more of a melo-death band, but you get the point.

Yeah, I agree with you on Nevermore, Dane's vocals are first class. I wouldn't even want to hear Nevermore with growling. And I like Symphony X's vocalist too. I am not a fan of the music, but the singer is great.


----------



## David (May 15, 2006)

God fuckin damn am I getting annoyed with some of these replies to my posts in the last few days. This is like the 6th time I'm going to make something bigger because of people's inabilities to read.




MYSELF said:


> I'm one of the only people here who *thinks *growling is pointless. On other forums, I've been told that James LaBrie has less talent than Nergal... ummm... low talking vs. years of practice to hit notes perfectly, with insane vocal lines... *talent is one thing... preference is another.*


Since this isn't exactly clear to some people, I thought I'd explain myself.

Thinking, is an opinion. To too many of you people, opinions aren't allowed, and we have to be hippies. [action=David]is not a hippy.[/action]

Preference, is what you choose to listen to, because it is more pleasing to the ear (for you personally). Talent, is the amount of skill, time, complexity, and length of achievement something takes, compared to the rest of people doing it. Talent, doesn't necessarily mean it's your preference. Preference, despite popular belief on many onilne forums, DOES very from person to person. I know what you're thinking, I was shocked too when I found that one out.



Shaman said:


> I see you don't like extreme metal, fine, but don't go around saying that growling etc. is pointless, mmkay. You don't see me saying that James LaBrie's singing is pointless, just because I don't like it. It takes balls to say this: "I don't personally like it." And just leave it there. That's the mature way of handling things. Peace and out


I _*respect*_ your _*opinion*_.

And shaman, point out to me where I said this:


> ("The fact that you don't like something, doesen't mean that everybody else that think otherwise, are wrong")


I didn't reply like that, and infact, your reply was more along the lines of that than mine.

[action=David]would like to report himself, but that little ! box isn't there on his posts...[/action]




On another note:


Makelele said:


> I haven't heard Nergal, but I know that growling does require talent and practice too. If you just scream, then you'll ruin your voice really, really quickly. It may not require as much practice as Labrie's style, but growling without the right technique is not good, and it doesn't sound good, either.


It doesn't take nearly as long to train your voice to growl as it does to sing like LaBrie. That's all I was getting at.



And Drew, yeah! I'm glad to see someone else liking LaBrie's album! I think what a lot of people are doing, is listening to teh first 30 seconds of each song, and then going NOPE! next song... Just like all the DT style songs, there's always a 30-40 second intro of pointlessness. As soon as the chorus kicks in though, man are those amazing. The first minute and a half, or 2 minutes of each song are pretty average on that CD, but it all is to help build up the tension to the chorus, where it just explodes.


----------



## Shaman (May 15, 2006)

Well, you never said that. That was not a quote from you....

That's just a quote I like to throw in when there's a discussion like this going on.

But seriously, I am glad to see a mutual respect 

And hey, EMG's rule


----------



## Drew (May 15, 2006)

Hey David, deep breath, dude, and ease up on the bolded large font. 

Rest of you, please let's not let this deteriorate into a debate about whether or not growling has a place in a given genre, or whether or not a genre NEEDS it to sound complete, or anything like that. It's music. Nice thing about music is, there's so much of it. Now, everyone take a deep breath, kiss, and make up.  

Like I said, the first song sounds like a bad modern Metallica caricature, but some of the other stuff ("In Too Deep" and "Slightly out of Reach" most notably) is excellent.


----------



## Jerich (May 15, 2006)

I'd like to focus more on the good singers for what ever reason they appeal to me....and links to check em' out...


Derek Bonner -Lilitu www.myspace.com/lilitu "Dark haired Girl"
Kelly Sundown-Outworld www.myspace.com/outworld "War Cry"
James Rivera-Helstar/destiny's end/Seven Witches/Vicious Rumors
www.myspace.com/helstar "Baptized In Blood"
Fabio/Giorgia- Chaoswave www.myspace.com/Chaoswave "Indeifferent"
Hubi Meisel -Soloist www.myspace.com/hubimeisel  "Red Oracle"
Scott Jefferys -CONFESSOR (Note Chris Take Notice) www.myspace.com/confessorband "The Downside"
Stefan Hertich-Darkseed www.myspace.com/darkseedband "Forever darkness"
Benhur Vieira Lima- Ynis Vitrin www.myspace.com/ynisvitrin "Remains of Life"
Eddy-NovAct www.myspace.com/novact "Hope and Fear"
Andy-Symphorce www.myspace.com/symphorcepower "NoWhere"
Ray alder-Redemption/fateswarning www.myspace.com/thebandredemption "Threads"

just a few.....


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 15, 2006)

Here's an interesting question for some possible interesting discussion that could possibly go to a possibly completely fictitious hell:

Many do think growling is pointless.

However, what other vocal effect/method/tone/etc could achieve the same affect or feel in a musical passage that normally would have growling?

In other words, growling would be pointless if say, a more melodic and more enunciated vocal option were available to achieve the same effect.

Here's my take: I've always thought of growling as another instrument. An instrument apart from the clean vocal instrument. That's how I can listen to bands that sing about things that I don't necessarily agree with. For example, Nun Butcher could be singing about sodomizing school children with creeping, rusty, meat, and I wouldn't agree with the message. But, if the vocal method sounds cool (like Sauron in Decapitated), then it makes me feel a certain way - it helps paint a picture (not necessarily of the one being sung about) that a non-gutteral voice would probably fail to achieve.

I am definitely digging the heaviest of bands with 100% melodic singing though, such as Nevermore. If anybody knows of an extreme metal band with melodic singing and little to no growling, I'd be very happy.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 15, 2006)

There's one that they used on the Awaken the guardian from Fates Warning, that sounded totally insane.. they used a vocal distorter that tuned john's voice down, like, an octave, and of course distorted it. mixed under his normal voice, it sounded insanely evil. Course, its not the same as death metal vocals or anything either. 

I dont usually think of extreme vox as another instrument, nor do i think of a voice as an instrument in the traditional sense. But the way i do look at it.. i think of clean vocals and extreme vocals like the difference between clean guitar and distortion guitar. Some different musical situations require one or the other or both or neither.


----------



## noodles (May 15, 2006)

Telling vocalists that they can't growl is like telling guitarists to limit themselves to one tone. Why shouldn't vocalists be allowed a broad sonic pallet from which to draw from?

I find the growlers that do it well are every bit as entertaining as powerful clean singers. The ones that can blend it all together are the epitome of metal awesomeness.

I could never imagine a band like Opeth without the death vox. Into Eternity would lose its impact without the screams and growls.


----------



## Jerich (May 15, 2006)

wow it has really turned to a pissing contest on what style of vocals are btter.that's CRAZY...it is an artists vision and right to be able to exspress themselves either singing or Grimace vocals...to each have thier effect..
I equally enjoy Ross Dolans Vocals in IMMOLATION as I enjoy Gus From ADAGIO's vocals....would i like the rolls reversed no...it comes down to the listener i think and ever listener has thier own Opinion...i think Manyard Blows and Chris Cornell blows...do i like the music sure...but not the vocals....


----------



## Vince (May 15, 2006)

back on track...

*Best vocals:*

Bjorn Strid (Soilwork) - I just think he has the best voice in modern metal

Sebastian Bach - His screams in "Wasted Time" are some of the best metal screams ever, even if the song is a ballad and 15 years old 

Natasha Whatshertits from Nightwish - Great unique vocals, but a stupid bitch

Zak Stevens - Every Savatage album from Edge of Thorns to Wake of Magellan is great, and Circle II Circle isn't bad for 'Eye of the Tiger' style rock.

James Hetfield, circa 1990-1996. His vocals on the black album & the tours those years were just great. His vocals on Load were the album's only saving point, but you could tell he was beginning to get lost in the yeah yeahs and the yeah woahs at that point.

Ray Allen (Fates Warning) - Best vocals in prog IMO. Lots of emotion and always on key.

James LaBrie - yeah, everyone rags on him, but he's been the best part of their last few albums IMO, and his solo works have been better than some recent DT discs (excluding about 4 songs on Octavarium, which IMO are just fucking great).


*Worst vocals:*

Drew Peterson (j/k  )

Billy Corgan, Kurt Cobain, and all the rest of those damn off-key mid 90s singers.

Peter Steele - I honestly like some of their music, especially October Rust, and Steele has a great voice when he uses it, but he uses a little too much Dracula in his voice for me. It's like the count from Sesame Street started a band. I'd love to hear him count into a song. _"One, ha ha ha, two, ha ha ha, one two tree foooor!"_

All the black metal guys. It's just taste, and I know a lot of people like it. Hell, my wife loves the stuff just for the anger. I just can't get into it. I love a good scream every now and then too, hell our album we're recording has a ton of screaming on it, but my tastes in screams are more in the John Bush, James Hetfield vein. Melody and power, not just ripping out the most insane thing you can.


----------



## Drew (May 15, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> *Worst vocals:*
> 
> Drew Peterson (j/k  )



No, it's true. I walk the line between a drunken Kurt Cobain and Bob Dylan with a head cold. You don't think I LIKE instrumental music, do you?


----------



## angryman (May 15, 2006)

David said:


> speaking of solo albums, am I the only one who thought LaBrie's solo album was absolute genious?



I wouldn't say genious but i do like it but then i love DT.



zimbloth said:


> i love dani's voice :\



Each to their own, i've not liked anythin' they've recorded since their first album (the principle of evil made flesh) now he did sound good on that.



DelfinoPie said:


> I know absolutely nothing about singing, maybe thats why I don't like Serj or appreciate his 'style'. On the other hand, I know what sounds good and to me Serj does not...by a long shot.



Here here i'll have to agree with that, i just don't get his voice at all!


----------



## noodles (May 15, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> Sebastian Bach - His screams in "Wasted Time" are some of the best metal screams ever, even if the song is a ballad and 15 years old



+1 bazillion  

I love how Skid Row came out swinging on their second album, going much heavier instead of lighter. Bach is just a monster vocalist, with great range, control, and power. Even on something like "18 and Life", where he hits those piercing notes "a child blew a child away" right before the solo. He owns.


----------



## zimbloth (May 15, 2006)

Drew, I love Billy Corgans voice. I'm with you. When I was younger I hated it, but it grew on me. I think he's a great singer.

As for the growling being pointless, it depends on the style of music. I'll always prefer clean singing, but there are sometimes when growling is just essential. For example, Nile. If you threw in some goofy swedish emometal guy there, it wouldn't work. It has to be deep growling, so intense you cant understand one word they say... it's the only thing that would work.

PS: Really think the Opeth guy is vastly overrated. In fact I think Opeth is overrated. Let the flaming begin.
PPS: The worst singer I've ever heard is the douche from Dragonforce.


----------



## Ripptyde (May 15, 2006)

I forgot to mention...the guy from Akercocke...


----------



## zimbloth (May 15, 2006)

Ripptyde said:


> I forgot to mention...the guy from Akercocke...



 He does dress sharp though


----------



## Michael (May 15, 2006)

I also like the singer from Pagan's Mind. Some people hate his voice though.


----------



## eaeolian (May 15, 2006)

Mawdyson said:


> I also like the singer from Pagan's Mind. Some people hate his voice though.



He's from the Andy Franck school of "just sharp enough to drive me up the wall".


----------



## bostjan (May 16, 2006)

Hmm, last time there was a singer/DM growl debate here, it wound up pretty ugly. I really hope we learn from our mistakes. 

Whoever said Geoff Tate sucks now, I saw him a couple years ago, and he totally blew me away, so he must have gone downhill fast if he sucks now. But some of the vocalists people are mentioning are either dead now or suck now, anyway, and Geoff Tate sure as hell kicked some serious ass back in the day.

Ozzy kicked ass for a short time, also. I know you really gotta dig through his catalog, but there are sure moments when I have to rewind the tape and ask "Is that _really_ Ozzy?!"

James LaBrie, Geddy Lee, and other Prog Rock guys...not my cup o'tea, but they can belt it out! Russell Allen pretty much pwns them all, though   j/k


----------



## Metal Ken (May 16, 2006)

know who else is great is that dude from the band Andromeda


----------



## Drew (May 16, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> PS: Really think the Opeth guy is vastly overrated. In fact I think Opeth is overrated. Let the flaming begin.



 

What I like about Mikal's singing isn't his growling (which is quite good) as much as the fact that when he's not growling, he's got a voice like an angel. The contrast just blows me away. 

Overrated? Give the title track off "Blackwater Park" another spin. I can't decide what the best metal riff I've ever heard is, the first variation of the main riff after the intro, or the second.


----------



## noodles (May 16, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Whoever said Geoff Tate sucks now, I saw him a couple years ago, and he totally blew me away, so he must have gone downhill fast if he sucks now.



I saw him a couple years back when QR opened for Priest, and he most certainly still had it.


----------



## zimbloth (May 16, 2006)

Drew said:


> What I like about Mikal's singing isn't his growling (which is quite good) as much as the fact that when he's not growling, he's got a voice like an angel. The contrast just blows me away.
> 
> Overrated? Give the title track off "Blackwater Park" another spin. I can't decide what the best metal riff I've ever heard is, the first variation of the main riff after the intro, or the second.



Yeah, his clean vocals are definitely nice, for that kind of music. But to put it in "the best vocalists ever" list is kind of silly to me. He has a pleasasnt voice, but he's no Freddy Mercury or anything.

As for Opeth, they have some cool parts, I just feel they suffer from the Meshuggah pretentious musician syndrome (I like Meshuggah btw). They have some cool tunes, but I can't understand why they're so worshipped by all the Berklee douches everywhere. They're definitely good, I have some of their albums, including Blackwater Park...I just think they're a bit overrated.


----------



## Chris (May 16, 2006)

Need to toss the fuckin' Shinedown guy into the worst pile. He oversings every single word.

IMMM AAAA SIMPPOOOOoOOOoOOoOOooOooOOoOOOooOooLLlLLll KiIIiiiIiIIinNNNnNNnDDDAAAAaaaAaAaAAa MaaAAa-aAaAaaA-AAaAaYYYUUUuuUUUnnnnNNNNN!!


----------



## Drew (May 16, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah, his clean vocals are definitely nice, for that kind of music. But to put it in "the best vocalists ever" list is kind of silly to me. He has a pleasasnt voice, but he's no Freddy Mercury or anything.
> 
> As for Opeth, they have some cool parts, I just feel they suffer from the Meshuggah pretentious musician syndrome (I like Meshuggah btw). They have some cool tunes, but I can't understand why they're so worshipped by all the Berklee douches everywhere. They're definitely good, I have some of their albums, including Blackwater Park...I just think they're a bit overrated.



I suspect it's a little easier to appreciate them if you don't have Berklee douches telling you how amazing they are all the time.  

Part of what I like about the guys is they don't do the black metal/death metal "look how evil we are, with all our spikes" posturing. Most of the band pics I've seen, they look like they could be doubles for early Sabbath. That's cool.


----------



## bostjan (May 16, 2006)

Chris said:


> Need to toss the fuckin' Shinedown guy into the worst pile. He oversings every single word.
> 
> IMMM AAAA SIMPPOOOOoOOOoOOoOOooOooOOoOOOooOooLLlLLll KiIIiiiIiIIinNNNnNNnDDDAAAAaaaAaAaAAa MaaAAa-aAaAaaA-AAaAaYYYUUUuuUUUnnnnNNNNN!!




Yeah, but I still like "Fly from the Inside." 

You know, I really think that guy from the Chilli Peppers, Anthony Colitis (  ) is horibly over rated. He just doesn't sound smooth to me at all. I saw them live, a band I liked was opening up for them, and their live show was horrible. The guitar player kept fucking up and playing in the wrong key, and the singer kept meandering around the notes he seemed to be trying to hit. Flea really didn't do anything special, but the drummer seemed at the top of his game. I liked these guys back when Blood Sugar Sex Magic came out.


----------



## Chris (May 16, 2006)

Fruisciante (I probably butchered that spelling) is horrible. He has a solo album from his heroin days, it sounds like he shot up a bundle in the studio.


----------



## tehk (May 16, 2006)

One of the best vocalists? This guy!






You put some heavy riffs behind his speeches and he's the most metalest mofo ever! 

Kinda like Rammstein but in the 40's


----------



## bostjan (May 16, 2006)




----------



## Ripptyde (May 16, 2006)

tehk said:


> One of the best vocalists? This guy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Drew (May 16, 2006)

I'm assuming that's a joke, right?


----------



## zimbloth (May 16, 2006)

I'd buy a Hitler metal album. Just cuz. My friend actually had a joke grindcore band called "4th REICH" that pretended to be offensive. It's a shame that project never saw the light of day.

Drew: Yeah, I agree about the image thing. When I see bands, even ones I love (like Dimmu Borgir) dressed up that way, it's pretty funny. Regardless, I tend to focus on a bands music over their image, whether they look cool OR goofy.


----------



## Shawn (May 16, 2006)

Chris said:


> Need to toss the fuckin' Shinedown guy into the worst pile. He oversings every single word.
> 
> IMMM AAAA SIMPPOOOOoOOOoOOoOOooOooOOoOOOooOooLLlLLll KiIIiiiIiIIinNNNnNNnDDDAAAAaaaAaAaAAa MaaAAa-aAaAaaA-AAaAaYYYUUUuuUUUnnnnNNNNN!!




A friend of mine went out and bought their new cd and overplayed the whole disc...Simple Man (Lynyrd Skynyrd's version is the way the song should be) especially......listening to it over and over....drove me nuts!


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 17, 2006)

another oversinging ear sore is the Hootie and the Blowfish guy.


----------



## Korbain (May 17, 2006)

worst singer = the offspring singer! i dunno his name! but fuck he's shit! he's like OHHH EEEE AIII OHH AII OHH OHH lol he's a fucking human effects machine 

another good singer i forgot to add! Wes Borland. I am loving his voice!


----------



## Naren (May 17, 2006)

Korbain said:


> worst singer = the offspring singer! i dunno his name! but fuck he's shit! he's like OHHH EEEE AIII OHH AII OHH OHH lol he's a fucking human effects machine
> 
> another good singer i forgot to add! Wes Borland. I am loving his voice!



Just shows difference in taste. I've always thought Dexter Holland (the Offspring singer) was a pretty good singer (not one of the best, but definitely not bad by any means) and I've always thought Wes Borland couldn't sing worth shit. 

And, it's funny that you say "fuck, he's shit" about Dexter Holland when you're a Nirvana fan. I'm a Nirvana fan, as well, but I have to say that Dexter Holland has much more singing talent than Kurt Cobaine ever had. I prefer Nirvana's music over Offspring's and one of the main reasons I picked up the guitar in the first place was because I wanted to play Nirvana songs, but if I was talking about unskilled singers in rock, Kurt Cobaine would be near the top of the list.


----------



## shadowgenesis (May 17, 2006)

hey. wait.

did Freddy Mercury only get mentioned in this thing once????

holy shit.

ok. well um. i think it's safe to say that he is one of the best vocalists to ever grace mainstream music.

if you disagree...
go fuck yourself. i will not stand for such blasphemy!!!

*raises war axe*

no really tho. The way he sang... omg. I know classical vocalists who would kill for that kinda talent. And that's having only heard Bohemian Rhapsody (those people not myself).

Ohhhhh, you gotta take me home tonight
Ohhhhh, right beside that red fire light
Ohhhhh, you gotta give it all you got
*Fat bottom girls, you make the rockin' world go round!*

oh yeah. and when i saw Symphony X at Gigantour in August i was blown away by the vocalists ability. Talk about power. Shame i've never listened to them..

And i love DT and LaBrie *and* the 3 albums they released before octavarium are my favorites, but I kinda do think he is the weakest link in the band. And he definitely sounds a lot more nasally live. He was pretty rough at Gigantour, but he sounded a lot better at the show at Radio City Music Hall. 

I kinda think DT would do really well to record each album with a different vocalist, so it could really change up the character and they could find a guy who's voice is more suited to the individual themes of each album.


----------



## abyssalservant (May 17, 2006)

Shaman said:


> Don't consider it as vocals, consider it as a new instrument.
> 
> It just fits to a certain type of music like Death and black etc. Music like death or black require a certain level of intensity vocalwise that clean vocals just can't deliver. Think about it, Cannibal Corpse with LaBrie
> 
> ...



Excellent comment on growling.
Euronymous sang on early demo shit, when they didn't have a vocalist, and it sounds even worse than the rest of the band.



Drew said:


> I'm assuming that's a joke, right?


Actually, it really is awesome to listen to if you throw in the sound of Hitler speechery at a climactic moment over heavy as hell riffs - forget your petty American spaz-out-that-man-is-my-enemy moments and put the sound in your mind - actually, for a sample of something that has a similar feel, go listen to Die Eier von Satan by Tool.

P.S. - All hail NSBM.


----------



## Samer (May 17, 2006)

abyssalservant said:


> P.S. - All hail NSBM.



NSBM has the worst vocalists, one word, Varg (pain to the ears)


----------



## tehk (May 17, 2006)

> I'm assuming that's a joke, right?



Yea it was heh


----------



## forelander (May 17, 2006)

I love the anaal nathrakh screamer's...screams. Something about them is just insane. Also the singer for a band called mare. Insane vocals, clean and screaming.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 17, 2006)

Samer said:


> NSBM has the worst vocalists, one word, Varg (pain to the ears)



I think that's the point. I really liked Burzum when I was in my early teens...


----------



## abyssalservant (May 17, 2006)

Hmm . . . I really like the vocals . . . maybe there's something wrong with me.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 17, 2006)

Not at all. I think Varg was defnitely one of the most evil sounding vocalists from that genre; he's one of the few who managed to sound genuinely unhinged. Have you heard the old recordings of Dead? Now that's how distorted vocals should sound...truly blood-curdling...


----------



## Metal Ken (May 17, 2006)

abyssalservant said:


> P.S. - All hail NSBM.



fuck that Neo Nazi White Power Bullshit music.

(edit: varg's vocals did ruin Burzum,imo)


----------



## blindvomit (May 17, 2006)

Best:

Warrel Dane (Nevermore) - at first it was hard to get into his style of lyrics, but I still listened to Nevermore because I loved everything else about it, especially Jeff's playing. He has a style I haven't heard anywhere else. It really grew on me, plus this guy is a genius when it comes to lyrics.


Johan Hegg (Amon Amarth) - this guy has a set of pipes on him, man can he growl, first time I heard AA I instantly knew that the vocals were one of their best attributes, of course AA wouldn't be AA without the sick riffs played by Johan and Olavi. Hegg is no stump when it comes to lyrics either, his music is like poetry.

Mikael Akerfeldt (Opeth) - while I'm not too familiar with their music I do know that this guy has the best of both worlds, his growls are low and menacing and sound better than most other vocalists I've heard in that style, while his cleans are so perfect, he's a very talented individual taking on vocals and lead guitar in the same band.


----------



## Shawn (May 17, 2006)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> another oversinging ear sore is the Hootie and the Blowfish guy.


 One band that I could never stand is Hootie & The Blowfish.


----------



## Drew (May 17, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Drew: Yeah, I agree about the image thing. When I see bands, even ones I love (like Dimmu Borgir) dressed up that way, it's pretty funny. Regardless, I tend to focus on a bands music over their image, whether they look cool OR goofy.



But you DO focus on what the Berklee crowd thinks...?  

I think how a band presents themselves can say a lot about how they view themselves and their music - when I look at an Opeth band picture, I see "we're not pretentious," whereas with Dimmu Borgir, I don't exactly get that.


----------



## Samer (May 17, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> fuck that Neo Nazi White Power Bullshit music.
> 
> (edit: varg's vocals did ruin Burzum,imo)



I think NSBM is dead now any way, only 16 year olds are into it. 

Nazis are stupid thought!


----------



## Michael (May 17, 2006)

Who likes the singer in Sun Caged? Their album came in the mail yesterday and I gotta say, he is an awesome vocalist. He links with the music so well.


----------



## Samer (May 17, 2006)

abyssalservant said:


> Hmm . . . I really like the vocals . . . maybe there's something wrong with me.



Dude are you a nazi ?


----------



## zimbloth (May 17, 2006)

Drew said:


> But you DO focus on what the Berklee crowd thinks...?
> 
> I think how a band presents themselves can say a lot about how they view themselves and their music - when I look at an Opeth band picture, I see "we're not pretentious," whereas with Dimmu Borgir, I don't exactly get that.



I don't focus on what the Berklee crowd thinks. I said I thought they were overrated. How else can you say that about any band unless you're taking into account what others say? I just said I think Opeth is a band that is good, but TO ME is nothing that great, and it seems like a lot of people default to saying they're geniuses even if they don't really have a clue - ala Meshuggah. I see people who are dumbass punk/hardcore kids who wear Opeth shirts, then dont even know any of their songs by name. I like Opeth and Meshuggah keep in mind, but I have the right to think they're both overrated as hell. I mean look at that dude in a post earlier today, he put Akerfelt as his favorite singer of all time yet admitted he doesnt even listen to them much, and just listed because he can sing and scream. I mean so what? That's cool, but that's nothing new. It seems just like a safe thing to say. It's like the people who claim they love Slayer just because of the "metal cred" stigma associated with them. I like some Slayer now and then, but believe me it's (for metal) very trendy.



shadowgenesis said:


> hey. wait.
> 
> did Freddy Mercury only get mentioned in this thing once????
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more. That might be the best voice in rock history. If not, definitely top 5.


----------



## Samer (May 17, 2006)

IMO Micheal from Opeth has a great voice that matches opeth 100%

however he is not a top vocalist, and i dont think he trys to be.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 17, 2006)

Samer said:


> I think NSBM is dead now any way, only 16 year olds are into it.
> 
> Nazis are stupid thought!



nah, dude. i know of a few bands locally that play that style. They deservedly dont get really any support though.


----------



## DSS3 (May 17, 2006)

Mikael Akerfeldt, Devin Townsend, Bill Steer, Warrell Dane.


Worst would go do Jada Pinkett Smith, or the guys in Atreyu and every other hardcore/screamer band.


----------



## zimbloth (May 17, 2006)

oy


----------



## Shawn (May 17, 2006)

Rod Stewart's voice is annoying.....I heard him on the radio today, I never cared for his voice.


----------



## Drew (May 17, 2006)

Nick, I'm just giving you hell because for a moment or two there, you made yourself a very easy target.  no worries dude, lol.


----------



## zimbloth (May 17, 2006)

Drew said:


> Nick, I'm just giving you hell because for a moment or two there, you made yourself a very easy target.  no worries dude, lol.



Okay


----------



## DSS3 (May 17, 2006)

Not to start flames here, but in defense of Opeth...

I put Mikael at the top of my list mainly because of his growl. He has a very, very unique growl, and it has some really good range as far as growls go, as well. I find every word perfectly enunciated and easy to understand, yet still brutal and guttural. His cleans aren't my favorite, but his clean *melodies* definitely are. There are some Opeth lines that give me goosebumps...

"Faint touch, writhing in the embers..."

"And you are just like them all, stained by the names of fathers..."

"Everything you believed is a lie, everyone you knew was a death burden..."

(Those who are fairly big fans of Opeth should be able to recall the melody from those lyrics)

As far as Opeth as a band being overrated - of course to each his own. I think they're so great because they transcend so many boundaries in metal, while still keeping a very distinct sound that is obviously Opeth even in just a few notes. The moments of extreme brutality and also of extreme beauty, often at the same time, the structured madness, the moving yet brutal air of it all... That's what keeps me comming back. That, and Mikael is an awesome concept writer.


----------



## tehk (May 17, 2006)

> Not to start flames here, but in defense of Opeth...
> 
> I put Mikael at the top of my list mainly because of his growl. He has a very, very unique growl, and it has some really good range as far as growls go, as well. I find every word perfectly enunciated and easy to understand, yet still brutal and guttural. His cleans aren't my favorite, but his clean melodies definitely are. There are some Opeth lines that give me goosebumps...
> 
> ...



Oh Hell Yes!  Mr. Akerfeldt is amazing at what he does and one the most talented musicians ever (in my opinion of course).



> There are some Opeth lines that give me goosebumps...



A good recent Opeth example, in Reverie/Harlequin Forest where he *sings* the line "Harlequin Forest" made me LOVE that song instantly. 

"Grew together with your skin
And paced the trails of sin." 

And Harvest and To Bid You Farewell


----------



## David (May 17, 2006)

DSS3 said:


> Not to start flames here, but in defense of Opeth...
> 
> I put Mikael at the top of my list mainly because of his growl. He has a very, very unique growl, and it has some really good range as far as growls go, as well. I find every word perfectly enunciated and easy to understand, yet still brutal and guttural. His cleans aren't my favorite, but his clean *melodies* definitely are. There are some Opeth lines that give me goosebumps...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mastodon (May 17, 2006)

How can you be socialist and Nazi at the same time?

Isn't Nazism the extreme form of socialism. Almost to the point where it is not socialism?

I'm pretty sure regular socialism dosn't incorporate racism.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 17, 2006)

Nazi is short for Nat'l Socialist...
NSBM is a genre of music thats essentially white power/neo nazi propoganda, and deserves to be eradicated from the earth. 

So yeah. Vocalists. John Arch \m/


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 18, 2006)

Most music that falls under the NSBM is actually ridiculously amateurish and underproduced, even by 'raw black metal' standards. As Metal Ken said, it's little more than a mouth-piece for the band's political views, and doesn't usually have any discernible musical merit if viewed objectively.

How about Ani DiFranco and Tori Amos for great female vocalists?


----------



## zimbloth (May 18, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Most music that falls under the NSBM is actually ridiculously amateurish and underproduced, even by 'raw black metal' standards. As Metal Ken said, it's little more than a mouth-piece for the band's political views, and doesn't usually have any discernible musical merit if viewed objectively.
> 
> How about Ani DiFranco and Tori Amos for great female vocalists?



I like Natalie Imbruglia. Especially her stuff that didn't catch on in the USA. I also like the lady from Leaves' Eyes/Theatre of Tragedy.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 18, 2006)

Hmm.. fav. Female vocalist? 
I like that Floor Jansen chick from After Forever/Star One.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 18, 2006)

Oh, forgot Julianne Regan from All About Eve. Amazing singer...


----------



## zimbloth (May 18, 2006)

I like a lot of female singers in metal. Anyone that has a pleasant strong voice I like. I don't mind the growling ones either but it's nothing I care a ton about. No one listens to Arch Enemy for the vocals  I really like the chick from Lacuna Coil, her bands not the best in the world but her voice is tremendous. The lady from "Draconian" is cool too, if you've even heard of that band.

Just my opinion, but I think the After Forever chick sounds beyond awful. She needs to study pitch and stuff like that, it's almost embarassing. Granted, the only album I have of theirs is "Invisible Circles", but it sounds so off and unmelodic. In some songs she sounds good, in others its just way off.


----------



## DSS3 (May 18, 2006)

Can't stand the lady in After Forever when she has her mouth open, either.

I love Kelly Clarkson, though, and that chick from Flyleaf can be pretty cool.


----------



## bostjan (May 18, 2006)

Diana Krall!


Oh yeah and Eric LaRue is the best vocalist evar...He's like the Christian Counterpart to Marilyn Manson....When he sings, I really feel my worldly burdens lifing in the air...oh, wait, those aren't burdens, they are my fists, and they are merely lifing in the air so they can smash the speakers.


----------



## Jerich (May 18, 2006)

female-singer--SARAH BRIGHTMAN........i whorship her.......and soon might work for her.....


----------



## Michael (May 18, 2006)

I love the singer from Epica, can't recall her name but she is great.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 18, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I like a lot of female singers in metal. Anyone that has a pleasant strong voice I like. I don't mind the growling ones either but it's nothing I care a ton about. No one listens to Arch Enemy for the vocals  I really like the chick from Lacuna Coil, her bands not the best in the world but her voice is tremendous. The lady from "Draconian" is cool too, if you've even heard of that band.
> 
> Just my opinion, but I think the After Forever chick sounds beyond awful. She needs to study pitch and stuff like that, it's almost embarassing. Granted, the only album I have of theirs is "Invisible Circles", but it sounds so off and unmelodic. In some songs she sounds good, in others its just way off.



Hell, i dunno. all i know is ive heard a few CDs and i like her. lol.


----------



## Korbain (May 18, 2006)

Naren said:


> And, it's funny that you say "fuck, he's shit" about Dexter Holland when you're a Nirvana fan. I'm a Nirvana fan, as well, but I have to say that Dexter Holland has much more singing talent than Kurt Cobaine ever had. I prefer Nirvana's music over Offspring's and one of the main reasons I picked up the guitar in the first place was because I wanted to play Nirvana songs, but if I was talking about unskilled singers in rock, Kurt Cobaine would be near the top of the list.



but thats grunge. it was just cool mess lol. but saying cobain being one of the worst sings in rock, is a very wrong statement. His voice is so unique. You tell me one singer that could have so much anger in the singing, make you feel it but not really show in how he sings. Cobain had a gift at writing awsome lyrics, making them work this the music, which was usually just fuzz and lots of overdrive, yet made it work and was also very catchy. Cobain was a self taught singer, i ain't just saying this because i like cobains music, but he wasn't a shit singer by any means. If he was that bad, would his music still be going strong now? i think not, Cobain had something that people will not get over anytime soon. But he isn't the best, nowhere near it, but he was effective and unique, which is alot better ithink  and i do think dexter is a shit singer because all he does is singing OHH AAHH AIII OH AII lol


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 18, 2006)

Mawdyson said:


> I love the singer from Epica, can't recall her name but she is great.



Ya think? She always sounds pretty strained to me.


----------



## zimbloth (May 18, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Hell, i dunno. all i know is ive heard a few CDs and i like her. lol.



She has the ability to sound good, she just needs to work on her pitch and not oversinging so much. She sounds absolutely silly to the point of near parody.


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 18, 2006)

shadowgenesis said:


> Conor Oberst - fuck it. I like a lot of what Bright Eyes dose but if that guy ever tried to sing the National Anthem at a baseball game he'd probably be assassinated for desecrating the flag.



He just might be the worst singer ever, and since I share a last name with the fucker, I'm always getting asked if I'm related to him. And before you ask, no, I'm not related to him. If I was, I'd fuckin' throttle him for daring to open his mouth in the vicinity of a recording device... 


BEST singers (not in any particular order):

Ronnie Dio
Russell Allen
Rob Halford
Bruce Dickinson
Jon Anderson
Geoff Tate
Floor Jansen
Jorn Lande
Tony Martin
Ian Gillan (in the old days)
Glenn Hughes
Stevie Wonder
Marvin Gaye
Mikael Akerfeldt


WORST singers:

Michael Bolton
Almost all of those whiny, off-pitch indie rockers
Conor Oberst
Those guys from Korn and Limp Bizkit
Uli Jon Roth
Phil Anselmo and his imitators
Stephen Pearcy
Me


----------



## Samer (May 18, 2006)

You guys know who is the worst singer ever? That video that some one posted of the Berklee band, the 3 peice.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 18, 2006)

Listening to Crimson Glory as I type this. Anyone remember Midnight, their singer? Incredible voice. Does the super-high-metal-scream, but it's obvious he's in control of what he's doing rather than just screaming. His voice has an almost operatic quality to it. The same goes for Tony Harnell from TNT.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 18, 2006)

Hey Jacksonplayer - you wouldn't happen to be related to Conor Oberst, would you?


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 18, 2006)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> Hey Jacksonplayer - you wouldn't happen to be related to Conor Oberst, would you?





Given that Conor's fanbase seems to consist primarily of hot young ladies, I'd probably be claiming some sort of family relation if I were 20 years younger and unmarried. A cute little store clerk in Texas asked me that question last year, and after I told her I wasn't related to Conor, she said "He's *dreamy*!" 

I guess I could technically say that we're related, since there are Oberst geneological records that indicate that we'd be 7th or 8th cousins or something like that, but I don't consider that to be "related"--and apart from the hot young lady factor, why would I want to claim relation to such a warbling no-talent?


----------



## noodles (May 18, 2006)

Korbain said:


> saying cobain being one of the worst sings in rock, is a very wrong statement. His voice is so unique. You tell me one singer that could have so much anger in the singing, make you feel it but not really show in how he sings. Cobain had a gift at writing awsome lyrics, making them work this the music, which was usually just fuzz and lots of overdrive, yet made it work and was also very catchy. Cobain was a self taught singer, i ain't just saying this because i like cobains music, but he wasn't a shit singer by any means. If he was that bad, would his music still be going strong now?



Oh man, not this stupid Cobain arguement again. 

What if Nirvanna had never made it pasy local band status? If you had caught Nirvanna for $10 at some local club with four other bands, you would have thought they were the worst band in the world. "Who the hell is this off-key, atonal hack of a singer with the stupid, rambling lyrics?" People keep deifying this guy because he sold a lot of records and then gave head to a 12-gauge.

"Achey Breaky Heart" was the number one record in the country in 1992. It kept Megadeth's "Countdown to Extinction" out of the top slot. It was huge crossover hit that pounded the air waves. Shania Twain, Garth Brooks and Faith Hill soon followed, but Billy Ray Cyrus paved that path, just like Cobain paved the path for grunge.

You just never know what is going to take off. Don't mistake success for talent. Kirk was just another rambling junkie with a guitar and a few chords. If you want to think he is a unique talent, then you better be ready to recognize the unique talent of Billy Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 18, 2006)

Haha, I can't resist. 

1.) National Socialism. Technically, Socialism is an enconomic policy and not a social one, as the name might suggest. The "racial" elements on Naziism have less to do with this, then, than they do with the national component. My AP Euro teacher in high school used to joke that National Socialism was neither national nor socialist, and there's a grain of truth to that - "national" is certianly somewhat of a stretch when you define the nation by race and physical appearance, and not common shared cultural experience, geographic boundaries, and sense of solidarity as a people that transcends race, and while the Third Reich was a pretty powerful political institution, still most of the means of production were in the hands of private citizens. Essentially, what we saw was a totalitarian regime with a pretty label, not a national socialist government. 

2.) Cobain. Really, it depends what you like in a vocalist, of course, but I think a lot of the criticism leveled at Cobain is unwarranted. He didn't have a very "clean" voice, per se, but for that raw, raspy sound, I thought he was excellent. I never really considered his vocals "out of tune" either - sure, maybe the occasional drunken live show, and he undeniably did a bit of sliding into notes here and there, but keep in mind this is a guy who considered Leadbelly his favorite performer and had a pretty in-depth knowledge of the blues; it's not like he wasn't familiar with a tradition where this was accepted, even encouraged. And while his melodic range wasn't jaw-dropping, his dynamic one was. I consider his vocal on "Where Did You Sleep Last Night" off Unplugged in New York one of the greatest rock vocal performances I've ever heard, ranging from a disarmingly innocent near-whisper to a tortured wail over the course of the tune. Would I have thought the same about that vocal had they just been some bar band? Hell, I was in my big anti-mainstream thing when I first heard that performance - I didn't even LIKE Nirvana very much until I heard that Leadbelly cover, and then suddenly I began to "get" them.

Could the guy play guitar? Eh, well enough to belt out some power chords, but that's about it. Could he sing, though? Sure, not as a metal guy would, but if you treat Nirvana as coming out of the blues tradition and not the hard rock and punk one, suddenly his vocal style makes a LOT more sense.





And noodles, if you mention that godawful annoying Cyrus tune around here again, I just may ban you on principle.  man, I hadn't even THOUGHT about that song in probably five years, and I bet it'll be stuck in my head all day. Thanks, dick.


----------



## Shawn (May 18, 2006)

Drew said:


> Could the guy play guitar? Eh, well enough to belt out some power chords, but that's about it. Could he sing, though? Sure, not as a metal guy would, but if you treat Nirvana as coming out of the blues tradition and not the hard rock and punk one, suddenly his vocal style makes a LOT more sense.


 Even though I have always thought Chris Cornell and Eddie Vedder were better singers as far as grunge goes, I have always respected Cobain's work and Nirvana.

Another singer that I like that everyone here probably would disagree with me is Billy Corgan. Smashing Pumpkins' Siamese Dream has to be one of my favorite albums of all time.


----------



## Naren (May 18, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Another singer that I like that everyone here probably would disagree with me is Billy Corgan. Smashing Pumpkins' Siamese Dream has to be one of my favorite albums of all time.



I agree with you there. Siamese Dream is a great album and I've always liked Smashing Pumpkins.



Drew said:


> 2.) Cobain. Really, it depends what you like in a vocalist, of course, but I think a lot of the criticism leveled at Cobain is unwarranted. He didn't have a very "clean" voice, per se, but for that raw, raspy sound, I thought he was excellent. I never really considered his vocals "out of tune" either - sure, maybe the occasional drunken live show, and he undeniably did a bit of sliding into notes here and there, but keep in mind this is a guy who considered Leadbelly his favorite performer and had a pretty in-depth knowledge of the blues; it's not like he wasn't familiar with a tradition where this was accepted, even encouraged. And while his melodic range wasn't jaw-dropping, his dynamic one was. I consider his vocal on "Where Did You Sleep Last Night" off Unplugged in New York one of the greatest rock vocal performances I've ever heard, ranging from a disarmingly innocent near-whisper to a tortured wail over the course of the tune. Would I have thought the same about that vocal had they just been some bar band? Hell, I was in my big anti-mainstream thing when I first heard that performance - I didn't even LIKE Nirvana very much until I heard that Leadbelly cover, and then suddenly I began to "get" them.
> 
> Could the guy play guitar? Eh, well enough to belt out some power chords, but that's about it. Could he sing, though? Sure, not as a metal guy would, but if you treat Nirvana as coming out of the blues tradition and not the hard rock and punk one, suddenly his vocal style makes a LOT more sense.



I wasn't saying Cobain sucked as a singer or a guitarist. I own all of Nirvana's albums and I can say that I'm a Nirvana fan. But, if I were talking about "best vocalists" or "best guitarists", Kirk Cobain would not be anywhere there.

And, as for Korbain, I can think of at least 20 singers who I think can get across "anger" better than Cobain. Not that Cobain couldn't do it well, but he definitely isn't the best. Korbain had no reasons behind what he said other than he likes Kirk Cobain and doesn't like Dexter Holland. I vastly prefer Nirvana to Offspring, but I think Dexter Holland is a much more skilled "singer" than Cobain.


----------



## Drew (May 18, 2006)

Eh, again, that's pretty subjective. I love the guy's vocal tone - sure, there are more technically accomplished singers out there, but Cobain is one of my favorite rock vocalists largely because of his tone.


----------



## Naren (May 18, 2006)

Drew said:


> Eh, again, that's pretty subjective. I love the guy's vocal tone - sure, there are more technically accomplished singers out there, but Cobain is one of my favorite rock vocalists largely because of his tone.



Yes, because "best" and "worst" are all opinionated. Some of the singers people on here said are the "best", I might think are among the "worst." And some of the singers people on here said are the "worst", I might think are among the "best." 

Personally Kirk Cobain used to be my favorite singer (and is still one of my top 30 favorite singers), but it's not because he's skilled at singing. I just like the way he sloppily sings like he doesn't care about anything. In Utero is my favorite Nirvana album and my 2 favorite tracks on there are Milk It and Scentless Apprentice. Those are some of the rawest Nirvana tracks and I just love the rawness. But I wouldn't say "Wow. Listen to those vocals on Milk It. He's such a skilled singer." I would, instead, say, "Listen to Milk It. This song rocks so hard."


----------



## noodles (May 18, 2006)

Drew said:


> keep in mind this is a guy who considered Leadbelly his favorite performer and had a pretty in-depth knowledge of the blues; it's not like he wasn't familiar with a tradition where this was accepted, even encouraged.



I hear this arguement a lot when people try to defend a rock musician without much technical ability. Blues have become the excuse for so many white kids, because absolutely NONE of the music by said kids can even hold a candle to the blues. When I want to listen to raw emotion and incredible dynamic, without regards to technical fascility, then I just skip the pretenders and go straight to the source. I would never listen to Nirvanna covering Leadbelly when I can just go listen to Leadbelly.

Then again, I'm pretty opinionated. I think Cream's "Crossroads" is utter garabge that pissed all over the raw power an emotion that was the original Robert Johnson recording. Clapton's solos suck so hard on that song.


----------



## Drew (May 18, 2006)

noodles said:


> I hear this arguement a lot when people try to defend a rock musician without much technical ability. Blues have become the excuse for so many white kids, because absolutely NONE of the music by said kids can even hold a candle to the blues. When I want to listen to raw emotion and incredible dynamic, without regards to technical fascility, then I just skip the pretenders and go straight to the source. I would never listen to Nirvanna covering Leadbelly when I can just go listen to Leadbelly.
> 
> Then again, I'm pretty opinionated. I think Cream's "Crossroads" is utter garabge that pissed all over the raw power an emotion that was the original Robert Johnson recording. Clapton's solos suck so hard on that song.



 Do I strike you as the sort who'd use blues as an excuse? You have a pretty good idea where my taste in blues lies, what I like, and what I don't, and that I think it takes a lot more than sloppy pentatonics to play blues. 

Kinda with you on Crossroads - if you take it as a rock tune and not a blues tune it's ok, but as a blues song, well, idunno. Clapton himself has stated that he doesn't get why it's so popular, as he completely turned the beat around on the solo and spent the rest of the solo trying to get back on the downbeat, thinking, "man, I'm butchering this" the entire time.  You can kinda hear it, too... It's not a BAD solo, and back in the day I picked up a few licks from it (I learned a lot from the way he moved back and forth from major to minor against the underlying chords when I was first getting into blues soloing, before i dug back to some of the original guys), but I've heard better...

I guess that's the one thing you have to say for Clapton. He may bore me to tears these days, but at least his taste in the blues is still pretty good, even when it comes to critiquing his own playing.


----------



## zimbloth (May 19, 2006)

Chris Cornell i think is one of the best and worst singers of all time. His singing in Soundgarden was so good. I love the song "4th of July". But, his solo album and his work with (vomit rising...) Audioslave, is just so bad. Just awful. He went from being a 1st class singer, to someone in the realm of Zakk Wylde-like futility.


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 19, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Chris Cornell i think is one of the best and worst singers of all time. His singing in Soundgarden was so good. I love the song "4th of July". But, his solo album and his work with (vomit rising...) Audioslave, is just so bad. Just awful. He went from being a 1st class singer, to someone in the realm of Zakk Wylde-like futility.



He sounds to me like he blew out a lot of his voice with bad technique. His Soundgarden screaming sounded painful to me


----------



## eaeolian (May 19, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> I guess I could technically say that we're related, since there are Oberst geneological records that indicate that we'd be 7th or 8th cousins or something like that, but I don't consider that to be "related"--and apart from the hot young lady factor, why would I want to claim relation to such a warbling no-talent?



You need another reason?  





jacksonplayer said:


> He sounds to me like he blew out a lot of his voice with bad technique. His Soundgarden screaming sounded painful to me



That's *exactly* what he seems to have done. On "Badmotorfinger", he was god-like. By "Superunknown", he was warbling and croaking his way through stuff. By his solo album - which has some pretty good writing on it - he can't sing AT ALL. It seems pretty obvious that's what happened, to me, anyway.


----------



## noodles (May 19, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> That's *exactly* what he seems to have done. On "Badmotorfinger", he was god-like. By "Superunknown", he was warbling and croaking his way through stuff. By his solo album - which has some pretty good writing on it - he can't sing AT ALL. It seems pretty obvious that's what happened, to me, anyway.



Not seems, it's what he did. I read an interview with him where he talked about the surgery he had to remove the pollups on his vocal chords. He just burned himself out by singing wrong.

"Jesus Christ Pose" sounds absolutely insane. That piercing scream he does that ends about three or four octaves lower with the gutteral moan is one of the most impressive vocal moments in the history of rock music. As cool as it sounds, you can hear that his tone came completely from his throat, which is a sure fire way to blow your voice out. He will never sing that song again.


----------



## Drew (May 19, 2006)

noodles said:


> Not seems, it's what he did. I read an interview with him where he talked about the surgery he had to remove the pollups on his vocal chords. He just burned himself out by singing wrong.
> 
> "Jesus Christ Pose" sounds absolutely insane. That piercing scream he does that ends about three or four octaves lower with the gutteral moan is one of the most impressive vocal moments in the history of rock music. As cool as it sounds, you can hear that his tone came completely from his throat, which is a sure fire way to blow your voice out. He will never sing that song again.



Which kind of begs the question, is it worth destroying your voice at an early age to record one of the most impressive vocal moments in the history of rock. I'm not sure, but I wouldn't rule it out right off the bat.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (May 19, 2006)

Drew said:


> Which kind of begs the question, is it worth destroying your voice at an early age to record one of the most impressive vocal moments in the history of rock. I'm not sure, but I wouldn't rule it out right off the bat.




tough question. How would the law of diminishing returns apply here?


----------



## totaluntruth (Feb 27, 2008)

best- dude from all that remains

worst- dude from circus maximus


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm currently really digging on Baroness' vocals.


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 27, 2008)

noodles said:


> Not seems, it's what he did. I read an interview with him where he talked about the surgery he had to remove the pollups on his vocal chords. He just burned himself out by singing wrong.
> 
> "Jesus Christ Pose" sounds absolutely insane. That piercing scream he does that ends about three or four octaves lower with the gutteral moan is one of the most impressive vocal moments in the history of rock music. As cool as it sounds, you can hear that his tone came completely from his throat, which is a sure fire way to blow your voice out. He will never sing that song again.



Actually, he is singing this song in some of his concerts of the latest tour. And he is sounding quite impressive, not that he is the same Cornell, but pretty impressive anyway.


----------



## Espaul (Feb 27, 2008)

I sorta just get angry when I read this post :S don't like it at all...

wll anywho,
best: 
Geoff Tate
James Hetfield
Jørn Lande (from Jorn, beyond twillight etc.)

Worst:
Vocalist in Sikth... man! he sucks.
And chuck schuldiner from death (don't know if that was right spelling, but who cares)


----------



## Stitch (Feb 27, 2008)

Hernan Hermida:



First 12 seconds of the video...listen to that range. He can go from guttural low to piercing highs and squeal all at the same time.

The fascinating thing about him is that he actually has three different 'styles'.

There are two ways to hit those low notes - my method is using a lot of chest and a touch of throat, but it is also possible to do it using predominantly throat (like Ryan or the guy from Job For A Cowboy does), but Hernan uses both to great effect. His highs are piercing (check the intro to "There Is No Business To Be Done on a Dead Planet") and his overall intensity is incredible.

He's one of the few people that has an incredibly thick natural voice - the majority of The Price of Existence doesn't actually have any double tracked vocals - an incredible feat.

Some of the lows do, doubled with highs, and his squeals at the end of "Promises" were, but other than that, his voice is naturally so wet and thick.

An incredible vocallist.

I also really like the dude from the Faceless (his name escapes me), namely because he sounds exactly like I do. 

"There Is No Business To Be Done On A Dead Planet":


----------



## Crucified (Feb 27, 2008)

best - Shane MacGowan(pogues)

worst - james hetfield,


----------



## Drew (Feb 27, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Ya know....that's a good observation. I use to be a SP fan, but his vocals have raked on me like nails on a chalkboard.



Hell of a guitarist, though. 

Best: Devin Townsend.
Worst: Me.


----------



## Naren (Feb 27, 2008)

The worst singer I can think of is Macy Gray. When I first heard her, I thought, "How did she get a record deal?! Or, more importantly, how the hell did she find a band that would agree to back her?!"

Seriously the worst singer I have ever heard in my life. Sounds like some old haggard woman who smokes 5 packs of cigarettes a day and is drunk on whiskey half of the time.


----------



## Randy (Feb 27, 2008)

I really really don't like James LeBrie's voice.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 27, 2008)

Best - Phil Anselmo
Worst - i cant stand the Trivium vocalist... but there are many more shitty vocalists out there...


----------



## kristallin (Feb 27, 2008)

Best: Anneke van Giersbergen! Her voice gives me the warm and fuzzies. She could sing the fucking phone book and I'd love it.

Worst: Shakira. When the Autotune is THAT obvious and you still sound like shit you should pack up and train to become a CPA.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, I had forgotten about this thread.

I can't say that I agree with most of you on the best vocalists. 

Mike Patton is definately one of the vocalists who boggles my mind every time I hear him.

I really dig the singer from Disturbed.


----------



## noodles (Feb 27, 2008)

^ I may not be a Disturbed fan, but David Dramund has an AWESOME voice.


----------



## Naren (Feb 27, 2008)

noodles said:


> ^ I may not be a Disturbed fan, but David Dramund has an AWESOME voice.



 I don't care much for Disturbed's music, but he has a great voice.

I only said a worst vocalist because I have NO idea who the best vocalist would be. My favorite vocalist is probably Christian from Scar Symmetry, but I really can't say who a "best" vocalist would be. I only know that Macy Gray is the worst vocalist to ever sell a considerable amount of albums. I doubt anyone could name someone worse than her.


----------



## MrJack (Feb 27, 2008)

Best vocals:
1. Antti Hyyrynen from Stam1na. 
He doesn't stick to one way of singing, he does whatever fits the song.
And playing the guitar and singing at the same time on their songs is probably one of the hardest things to do, but he does it perfectly.

2. Devin Townsend
Awesome. 

3. Mattias IA Eklundh
Not the best, but he does a damn good job.

Somewhat annoying vocals:
1. Tommy Rogers from BTBAM growling on the more progressive or up-beat parts of some songs. Otherwise he's not bad at all, it's just the wrong thing at the wrong time. 

Worst vocals:
1. Dani Filth


----------



## TimSE (Feb 27, 2008)

Best:
Devin Townsend 
Khan - Kamelot

Worst:
Kings of leon guy
Axl rose
Ozzy + zakk 

prob loads more for each but those are the guys who come to mind first


----------



## charles22880 (Feb 27, 2008)

Best:Freddie Mercury
Atilla Cishar(Sunn 0)) ,Mayhem, Aborym, BCT, Tormentor)
Mike Patton
Norah Jones
Lars Nedland
Kristoffer Rygg a.k.a Garm
Peavy Wagner
Douglas Pierce
Dio
Rob Halford
Bruce Dickenson


Worst: any turd from the vast arayment of the modern deathcore/metalcore scene. 
Ozzy
Chris Barnes
Vintersorg(his vocals got old real quick)
SA Martinez


----------



## Randy (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 27, 2008)

another awesome one: dude in Antestor on *The Forsaken*


----------



## Lankles (Feb 28, 2008)

Best:
Roy Khan (Kamelot)
Warrel Dane (Nevermore)
Ihsahn (Emperor)
Christian Alvestram (Scar Symmetry)
Dallas Toler Wade (Nile) 
Frank Mullen (Suffocation) 

Worst:
Chuck Schuldiner (Death) Yes he invented the style/genre/sliced bread/refrigerators but holy crap I find him nauseating. 
Fenriz (Darkthrone)
Conor Oberst (Bright Eyes)


Matthew Chalk ex-Psycroptic deserves to be in both categories.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 28, 2008)

Jerich said:


> Kai hansen-I cannot stand his voice....he ruined Demons & Wizards... CD....



Funny, cause he was never in that band.

Edit: Just realized the quoted post was 2 years old


----------



## TaronKeim (Feb 28, 2008)

Best = Favorites

Jacob Bannon (Converge)
Erykah Badu (Solo Artist)
Bjork (Solo Artist)
Mike Patton (...haha)
Trent Reznor (Nine Inch Nails)
Josh Homme (Queens of the Stone Age/Kyuss)
Manyard James Keenan (Tool/A Perfect Circle)

Worst = I want to penetrate my ears with a cinder blocks when I hear them sing

James LaBrie (Dream Theater)

_TJK*


----------



## Clydefrog (Feb 29, 2008)

Best:

Russel Allen
Matt Barlow

No one in metal can even remotely touch these guys. They are Gods, not vocalists.


----------



## Labrie (Feb 29, 2008)

TaronKeim said:


> Worst = I want to penetrate my ears with a cinder blocks when I hear them sing
> 
> James LaBrie (Dream Theater)
> 
> _TJK*



Why`s everyone gotta hate on this guy lol

Actually I haven`t listened to much dream theatre stuff to be honest but I`ve heard some tunes and I`ve heard him sing on the Ayreon album I think it was and he sounded pretty good to me.

It does annoy me to see his name spelt with the capitalized B though lol


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 29, 2008)

see him live. then you'll understand.


----------



## Labrie (Feb 29, 2008)

I watched some live stuff on youtube. I guess the high stuff can get annoying but I`ve kind of thought that about anyone who sings that style of music. Everyone has their preferences I guess.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 29, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> see him live. then you'll understand.



Hmmm, when I saw him live, he was pretty much perfect.


----------



## Naren (Feb 29, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Hmmm, when I saw him live, he was pretty much perfect.



 When I saw him live, he pretty much sucked.

But I wouldn't call him the worst. He's a kazillion times better than someone like Macy Gray.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 29, 2008)

He was perfect when i saw him, too. Perfect at being the guy i dont want to listen to while the other guys play.


----------



## Clydefrog (Feb 29, 2008)

LaBrie pre-throat destroying infection = wow. That is pretty cool.

Labrie post-throat destroying infection = wow. That is horrible.

On the records after the clam incident (it was bad clams, right?), you can just tell that his vocal chords were decimated. He could still sing, sure, but his range was so limited and he had to sing through his nose. That was the problem.

Beforehand he was awesome. He didn't get nasally often when he went up into the high register, and he could (sometimes) convincingly growl. The Glass Prison Gigantour beginning with him and Labrie going back and forth is pretty sweet.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 29, 2008)

When was this infection? Cause i've held this opinion ever since i saw the SFAM Dvd.


----------



## Clydefrog (Feb 29, 2008)

From Wikipedia:


> On December 29, 1994, while vacationing in Cuba, LaBrie suffered a severe case of food poisoning and while vomiting, ruptured his vocal cords. He saw three throat specialists who all said there was nothing they could do for him and the only thing he could do was rest his voice as much as possible. However, on January 12, 1995, and against doctor's orders, he was on the "Awake" tour in Japan with his voice far from normal. James has said he didn't feel vocally "normal" until at least 1997.



That pretty much pegs it. It was right after Awake that it happened, and ever since then I swear I can hear a strong difference. Obviously during subsequent studio albums they've had time to pace things so that he can get close to his old style, but even live today you can hear a complete difference from his older live stuff.

Or maybe it's just James Hetfield syndrome; singing beyond his own physical capabilities for too long wearing down the vocal chords over time.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 29, 2008)

One of the best ever: Seal

One of the worst ever: Eddie Vedder (sorry, mumbling through songs = fail)


----------



## xXcondemnedXx (Feb 29, 2008)

Likes:
(dont kill me) Micheal Buble(?) his voice is actually real good
Dio
Guy from KsE
Micheal from Opeth
Unearth singer
THE JAYMSH HETFIELD

hate:
Shit singers


----------



## Michael (Feb 29, 2008)

Peter from Hypocrisy owns. 

...and also Bjorn Strid from Soilwork.


----------



## Michael (Feb 29, 2008)

Oooo, and I also think Fredrik Thordendal was a great singer for Meshuggah back in the day.


----------



## Kotex (Feb 29, 2008)

Best:
(Old) James Hetfield
Robert Plant (although, her does have some moments where he irritates me)
Ozzy
The dudes from Pink Floyd
MJK from Tool
Lane from AIC
the singer from Baroness too. 


Worst:
(New) James Hetfield
The dude from SIKTH


The best and worst are more like my my favorite and least favorite.

More to come when I think of them.


----------



## PeteyG (Feb 29, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> Best: Tom Waits



Hell fucking yes!

Another one of my favourites is obviously Mike Patton

Worst?, eeeeeeeeeeerm, Chester whatsit from Linkin Park, he ALWAYS sings a militone too flat and I hate it so much.



Kotex said:


> The dude from SIKTH



Really? I mean I know I bum this band way too much in general but if you mean Mikee, he has such a versatile voice it's unbelievable, I mean he isn't the best but he is by no means the worst. But I guess if you don't like it you don't like it. hehe.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 29, 2008)

This guy is incredible.

Sounds incredible live too. What a vocal range...


----------



## Randy (Feb 29, 2008)

Rody Walker (PtH) is pretty fucking diverse.

EDIT: 'Limb from Limb' from the new album comes to mind.


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 29, 2008)

I honestly don´t know why Ozzy gets so much shit over his singing style.

I mean, he isn´t the best, by far, but he has made a lot of awesome and memorable vocal lines on his career (both solo and with sabbath). I guess I would put him on an "average" category, but never in the worst category.


----------



## Samer (Feb 29, 2008)

lucasreis said:


> I honestly don´t know why Ozzy gets so much shit over his singing style.
> 
> I mean, he isn´t the best, by far, but he has made a lot of awesome and memorable vocal lines on his career (both solo and with sabbath). I guess I would put him on an "average" category, but never in the worst category.



I don't think he is average, he is defiantly a bottom rung singer. But thats just my opinion, i cant stand it when he is singing, his voice reminds me of Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Kotex (Feb 29, 2008)

PeteyG said:


> Really? I mean I know I bum this band way too much in general but if you mean Mikee, he has such a versatile voice it's unbelievable, I mean he isn't the best but he is by no means the worst. But I guess if you don't like it you don't like it. hehe.



I like the clean vocals (I'm not sure if they both do it, or one of them), but I can stand the other stuff. So, Clean=, other=




WORST: Warrel Dane. He ruins Nevermore for me.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 29, 2008)

I *LOVE* the Warrell vocals.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 29, 2008)

Hevy Devy Townsend definitely gets a gigantic  from me.


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 29, 2008)

Samer said:


> I don't think he is average, he is defiantly a bottom rung singer. But thats just my opinion, i cant stand it when he is singing, his voice reminds me of Hillary Clinton.



Not even with Sabbath? He might not be the best singer, but he FUCKIN rules with Sabbath!!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 29, 2008)

Corgan is definitely teh lamez0rz.


----------



## Kotex (Feb 29, 2008)

lucasreis said:


> Not even with Sabbath? He might not be the best singer, but he FUCKIN rules with Sabbath!!



I've always liked Ozzy and I think he fucking ruled it Sabbath


----------



## auxioluck (Feb 29, 2008)

BEST:
The two (ex) singers for Sikth...holy shit, the most diverse vocailsts on the planet. 
Trent Reznor (NIN)
Michael Akerfeldt (Opeth)
I actually really dig Billy Sheehan's voice
Mike Portnoy, because he over-enunciates EVERYTHING
Seal
The vocalist for Snot
The vocalist for GodForbid
The vocalist for Mnemic on the Audio Injected Soul CD.

WORST:
Avenged Sevenfold
AFI
Coheed and Cambria
Joe Satriani (Sorry Satch)
Godsmack
Deftones
Plain White T's
Blink 182
Sum 41
The new Killswitch singer (Well, not so new now...)
Atreyu

there are too many to think of...my head is going to explode from anger...


----------



## Clydefrog (Feb 29, 2008)

auxioluck said:


> BEST:
> 
> The vocalist for Snot



Oh, HELL yeah. I've been listening to Snot since their debut, I remember when it came out my circle of friends had it as soon as we could get to the store. Such a diverse style of music.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Feb 29, 2008)

Russel Allen - best
that guy from the band COMPLETE .


----------



## Michael (Feb 29, 2008)

Another good one is the dude from Fates Warning.


----------



## Jysan (Feb 29, 2008)

Best: 
-Lane Staley
-Chris Cornell
-Maynard - Specifically on the songs "Judith" and "Lateralus"
-Tim Owens
-Christian Älvestam - Scar Symmetry
-Antti Hyyrynen - Stam1na

Worst:
-Brian Fair - Shadows Fall
-Dez Fafara - Devildriver...love them and his lyrics, but hate his vox
-the guy from Coheed and Cambria


----------



## Clydefrog (Feb 29, 2008)

Alex-D33 said:


> that guy from the band COMPLETE .



Agreed. Best vocalist ever.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 1, 2008)

Michael said:


> Another good one is the dude from Fates Warning.





Worst IMO:
Joey Belladonna


----------



## Korbain (Mar 1, 2008)

Best:
Maynard - tool/APC
Layne Staley - Alice in chains
David Draiman - Disturbed
Phil Anselmo - Pantera/many other bands lol
Corey Taylor - Slipknot/Stonesour 
Roy Orbison 
Aaron Lewis - Staind (i hate his whine, but he can sing, and i can't take that from him, though the past few cd's his voice has shitted me alot)
Rob Zombie  I can't say he's a great singer, but theres something about his voice when he sings that is just so fucking cool! 
Jon Davis - Korn (he has his moments, but in my oppinion he's a solid vocalist)

Worst:
I ain't familiar with the names of these singers, but i know the band names, and yeh, they're just so unoriginal and boring and ehhhh
Fall out boy
Panic at the disco
the Used

Yeh basically just most emo/screamo and hardcore bands singers...bleh. All the same, boring, and just, it grinds my brain and makes blood spurt from my ears hearing them styles of singing lol thats just my oppinion and taste though


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 1, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;907897 said:


> I *LOVE* the Warrell vocals.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 1, 2008)

Best=Mike Patton

Worst=Billy Corgan


----------



## Jerich (Mar 1, 2008)

Maynard - tool/APC I cannot believe anyone can like his vocals he is right up there with hating Steve Tyler from areo-shit!!







Maynard

he also gives:......


----------



## bobbyretelle (Mar 1, 2008)

alright.... maynard is ridiculously good. i LOVE his vocals


----------



## ilovewasabi (Mar 1, 2008)

Jewel Kilcher. Have you ever heard her perform Foolish Games on Woodstock? Absolutely tear jerkingly gorgeous... MJK from Tool gets my vote too. Labrie is just a very talented singer with a bad sounding voice to me. There's a lot of bad singers but the worse goes to the guy in Fall Out Boy.


----------



## Luan (Mar 1, 2008)

Best: Mikael Akerfelt
Worst: Dave Grohl


----------



## Stitch (Mar 1, 2008)

Chester from Linkin Park deserves a mention for being so fucking goddamn versatile I must say.


----------



## Clydefrog (Mar 1, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Chester from Linkin Park deserves a mention for being so fucking goddamn versatile I must say.



He can whine and cry and... um...


----------



## B36arin (Mar 1, 2008)

Best:
JENS KIDMAN
Mikael Åkerfeldt
Bruce Dickinson
Warrel Dane

Worst:
Dunno really, but I can't stand the guy in Nocturnal Rites.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 2, 2008)

Korbain said:


> Rob Zombie  I can't say he's a great singer, but theres something about his voice when he sings that is just so fucking cool!


 
I agree he has an interesting voice. Kinda reminds me of Hetfield in a (good) way, gritty and angry, yet intelligible as human speech.



lucasreis said:


> Not even with Sabbath? He might not be the best singer, but he FUCKIN rules with Sabbath!!


 
AMEN!! Might not be the greatest singer, but he has this wonderfly creepy quality to his voice that is very unique and gels with the old Sabbath stuff PERFECTLY.


----------



## abyssalservant (Mar 2, 2008)

Shannon said:


> Best overall (in terms of diversity) - Mike Patton



Mike Patton wants to be Yamatsuka Eye and isn't 



B36arin said:


> Best:
> JENS KIDMAN



Er. About that . . . 
Kind of weak, not a full growl.

Best: Akerfeldt, Runhild Gimmelsaeter (Thorr's Hammer etc), people from Graves at Sea and Khanate and stuff . . . 
Worst: I really don't like Vintersorg's vocals, they kind of annoy me. Haughm's kind of weak too, though the music is quite enjoyable (albeit a ripoff of everyone else).

I'm not even touching blatantly horrible shit.

Seth Putnam is horrible when he sings, but that's kinda deliberate.
Best Sabbath singer: Tony Martin (except Forbidden)


----------



## yellowv (Mar 9, 2008)

Best
Mike Patton
Maynard James Keenan
Chris Cornell
Warrell Dane
John Bush
Geoff Tate

Worst
Jack White
Every and all Emo singers


----------



## CatPancakes (Mar 9, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> Best: Maynard James Keenan (Tool, APC)
> Worst: Serj Tankian (SOAD)



i should somehow reach through the computer screen and slap you for insulting Serj...
ANYWAYS..
Best: For Deathmetal I LOVE Vaders singer
Worst: Loser from My Chemical Romance

YouTube - The Witcher - Vader - Sword of the Witcher music video
theres the guy from Vader.
i <3 vader
(also is that a kxk?)


----------



## Lankles (Mar 10, 2008)

That Sword of the Witcher song is incredibly pop-metal, even with Peter's vocals. 

And I believe it's a Ran custom V. Very very nice.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 10, 2008)

Matthew Bellamy of Muse, Devin Townsend... i think those two are hard to top


----------



## Loomer (Mar 10, 2008)

One of my all-time faves would be Neil Fallon of Clutch. His voice is so awesomely badass, all men within a radius of 5 miles grow beards.


----------



## ilyti (Mar 10, 2008)

Best: James Labrie, David Coverdale, Devon Graves, Devin Townsend, Maynard, Geoff Tate (in the good ol' days), Eric Martin, Floor Jansen, Marcela Bovio, Heather Findlay, Alice Cooper

Worst: everyone in nu-metal, Peter Marino, Waters/Gilmour, David Lee Roth (the guy is an absolute legend and I love it, but his voice is awful) King Diamond (see comment about Diamond Dave), Phil Anselmo


----------



## Variant (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay, I can't resist anymore, I'll chime in.

*Best*
Ray Alder (Fates Warning)

*Female*
Tina Root (Switchblade Symphony)

*Worst*
Billy Corrigan (Smashing Pumpkins, Zwan, whatever else his shit voice has been featured on )

A dishonerable metnion goes to Eddie Vedder for starting that dreaful "singing like my jaw is wired shut" thing that every fuckin' band from 1994 to 2001 or so thought was so great that they'd cop it.


----------



## Jerich (Mar 18, 2008)

worste again:Keenan from TOOL i sss-fucking hate the band and the singer!!



Morgana Lefay/Lefay






Symphorce Singer kicks ass too!!





The singer for Vision Divine is killer and Olaf Thorsten has some killer 7 string jackson guitars too!


Singer for PLATITUDE sings really well too!

others

Levaithan-The cd "scoring the chapters"
Icycore- singer valerio is Awesome

MySpace.com - Wicked Maraya - Houston &, New York - Metal - www.myspace.com/wickedmaraya
wicked Maraya- i forget the singers name




Labyrinth Mike Tyrant singer i think!


Communic at times the singer sounds like Warrel Dane from the Sanctuary days



Thresholds singer is one of my Favorites....and yes he does look like Bono from U2...


and this dude rules

and this dude rules hahahahah!!!

and finally silent Force


alex is a friend of mine he rules and plays ENGL's too guys...


----------



## Munky7Head (Apr 4, 2008)

BEST:

Jonathan Davis [Korn]
Chino Moreno [Deftones]
Bruce Dickinson [Iron Maiden]

WORST:

Dani Filth [Cradle of Filth]
Trevor Strnad [The Black Dahlia Murder]
Jesse Korman and Justin Pedrick [The Number 12 Looks Like You]


----------



## Lozek (Apr 4, 2008)

Best:
Jens Kidman
Phil Anselmo
Devin Townsend (studio, he's not that great live)
Bruce Dickinson
ICS Vortex/Shagrath in combination
Robb Flynn
Neil Fallon
Sebastian Bach

Worst:
WARREL DANE BY FAR
James LaBrie (aka Jimmy Cheese)


----------



## Xaios (Apr 4, 2008)

The fact that Daniel Gildenlow (Pain of Salvation) has only been mentioned once so far in this thread is a goddamn travesty, he is an absolutely amazing singer, ridiculous range, great timbre and incredibly emotive.

Another one worth mentioning is Steven Wilson of Porcupine Tree. He's certainly not the most technically able singer out there, but his voice fits the music absolutely perfectly.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 4, 2008)

best-
Ray Alder
Maynard James Keenan
Mikael Akerfeldt
Casey Sabol - Periphery 
Devin Townsend
Christian Alvestam- Scar Symmetry
Tommy Vext- Divine Heresy

worst-
too many to name


----------



## Jeff (Apr 4, 2008)

Best: Sahaj from Ra, Myles Kennedy, Sabastian Bach
Worst: Billy Corgan, tons and tons of others, but he tops my list. Man, have you guys seen the comedian that does "Billy Corgan orders a sandwich"? Goddamn that's funny shit.


----------



## UTSC (Apr 4, 2008)

Peter Fucking Dolving FTW!!!


For the loss...I don't know...maybe the guy from Fine Young Cannibals? I don't know...picking the worst is way more subjective that picking the best...how does that work?


----------



## Randy (Apr 4, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Sabastian Bach



Fuckin' Baz, dude! That guy's voice is pure gold.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 5, 2008)

Some more entries, even though I've already posted...

BEST: Garm, Diamanda Galas, Tori Amos, Mr Doctor.

WORST: Otep Shamaya...vocals that sound like a hormonal teenage girl throwing a hissy fit, and lyrics that read like the aforementioned girl's Myspace blog.


----------



## Jachop (Apr 5, 2008)

Best: David Coverdale
Worst: James LaBrie (he sounds like such a bitch man )


----------



## Mattayus (Apr 5, 2008)

Best:
Phil Anselmo
Pat Lachman
Russell Alan
Ralph Scheepers
Lane Staley
Mark Hunter
Howard Jones

Worst:
Zack De La Rocha
Tim Armstrong
Kurt Cobain
Glen Benton


----------



## CatPancakes (Apr 5, 2008)

Munky7Head said:


> BEST:
> 
> Jonathan Davis [Korn]
> Chino Moreno [Deftones]
> ...



just wondering how is Jonathan from Korn better than Trevor?
i love Trevors vocals, good lows and meds


----------



## Stitch (Apr 5, 2008)

HE evidently has no taste.

Trevor's voice is absolutely incredible.

And if you honestly believe Chino and Davis have good voices than I suggest you get your ears syringed.

Dani Filth is a vocallist? I'll agree with you there - he cant reproduce any of what he does live.


----------



## angryman (Apr 6, 2008)

Stitch said:


> HE evidently has no taste.
> 
> Trevor's voice is absolutely incredible.
> 
> ...


 

 Gotta agree with you there Sir!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jul 11, 2008)

*- best -*

Devin Townsend
Daniel Gildenlow (Pain of Salvation)
Maynard James Keenan (Tool)
Edward Kowalczyk (Live)
Russel Allen (Symphony X)
Jorn Lande (ex-Masterplan)
*
- the worst -*

James LaBrie. Arrrgh. He's so damn annoying!
Coheed & Cambria's singer.

Pretty much 99% of Brazilian rock singers. You have no idea of how much they both suck and blow at the same time.


----------



## JerkyChid (Sep 15, 2008)

Best: that'd be uncle Hevy Devy, Devin Townsend and Maynard

Worst: in my opinion that's gotta be Chino, the dude from Chevelle, and Warrel Dane


----------



## Naren (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, in the tradition of posting in this thread every time it gets bumped, I would like to remind everyone that Macy Gray is the worst vocalist EVAAAR.


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 15, 2008)

Best->
Clean:
Bruce Dickinson (Iron Maiden)
Matt Barlow (Iced Earth)
Daniel Heiman (ex-Lost Horizon)
Roy Khan (Kamelot)
Jonas Heidgert (Dragonland)
Apollo Papathanasio (Firewind)
Russell Allen (Symphony X)
Paul Adrian Villarreal (Sun Caged)

Growl/Rasp/Dry Lung:
Mille Petrossa (Kreator)
Tomas Lindburg (At The Gates)
Mikael Stanne (Dark Tranquillity)
Chuck Schudiner (Death)
Christian Älvestam (ex-Scar Symmetry)
Karl Sanders (Nile)
David Vincent (Morbid Angel)

Not mean enough to be bothered with worst. It would be mostly Halford wanna-bees anyway, because I don't like that vocal style much.


----------



## goth_fiend (Sep 15, 2008)

Best singers:
Roy Khan (conception/kamelot)
Bruce FUCKING Dickinson (iron maiden)
Rob Halford (judas priest, fight)
Russel Allen (symphony x)
Jorn Lande (ark/avantasia/ allen-lande, masterplan, etc.)
Tobias Sammet (Edguy/Avantasia)
Simone Simmons (Epica)
Floor Jansen (after forever)
Mikael akerfeldt (opeth)
Devin Townsend (strapping young lad/ s/t/ziltoid!)
jani maenpa (wintersun)


Worst singers
mark vanderbuilt (ex-kamelot)
M. Shadows (avenged sevenfold)
tarja turonen (ex-nightwish)
alexi laiho (children of bodom)


----------



## darbdavys (Sep 15, 2008)

Best:
Mikael Åkerfeldt (Opeth)
Maynard James Keenan (Tool, APC)
Mikee Goodman (ex-SikTh)
A singer from lithuanian band (Nahash) whose name I don't know.

Worst:
Britney Spears D)
Distrubed vocalist (don't know the name and don't want to know it.)


----------



## MikeH (Sep 15, 2008)

Best:
Mikael Åkerfeldt - Opeth
Dallas Green - Alexisonfire
Warrell Dane - Nevermore
Trevor Strnad - The Black Dahlia Murder
Phil Bozeman - Whitechapel
Big Chocolate - Disfiguring the Goddess/ Malodorous
Scott Lewis - Carnifex
Peter Tägtgren - Hypocrisy
Blue Jensen - Guttural Secrete
Tiny Tim

Worst:
Lemmy - Motorhead
Alexi Laiho - Children of Bodom (Still love CoB though)
Randy Blythe - Lamb of God


----------



## stuz719 (Sep 15, 2008)

One of the best: Devin Townsend (SYL)
One of the best: James Hetfield (Master of Puppets-era Metallica)
Mike Patton (Angel Dust-era FNM, Tomahawk)
Paul Baloff (R.I.P.)
Joe Strummer (R.I.P.)


One of the worst: Devin Townsend (Vai)
One of the worst: James Hetfield (Load-era Metallica)
Joe Elliott (Def Leppard)
Vince Neil
Kid Rock
Brett Michaels
Eric Clapton


----------



## Naren (Sep 15, 2008)

stuz719 said:


> One of the worst: Devin Townsend (Vai)



 Really? Even though I didn't care for the music, I thought his singing in Vai was much much much more talented and more professional sounding than his stuff in Strapping Young Lad and his solo stuff.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 15, 2008)

Best- Rob Halford, Layne Staley, George Fisher, Phil Anselmo (when sober), Sebastian Bach

Worst- King Diamond, Bruce Dickinson, Current Chris Barnes, Vince Neil

I know I might get shit for the first two but who cares. King Diamond sounds like someones grandmother and he constantly reminds me of what people sound like when they mock metal vocals. And Bruce Dickinson? C'mon...what's so special about him? Halford as well as a variety of others beat his ass all day long


----------



## jaredowty (Sep 15, 2008)

Best: Mikael Akerfeldt, Layne Staley, Jerry Cantrell, Warrel Dane
Worst: Dave Mustaine, James LaBrie (live), Rob Halford


----------



## british beef (Sep 15, 2008)

Favourite - 
Jeff Buckley
Chino from deftones
Eric from Textures
the dude from Underoath
Devy

Worst - 
Serj Tankian
David Drainman
Lemmy
Bruce Dickinson


----------



## Anthony (Sep 15, 2008)

Best: Christian Älvestam


----------



## Brendan G (Sep 15, 2008)

Best
Tim Aymar
Matt Barlow
Layne Staley
Ray Alder
Warrel Dane

Worst
That guy who sang on Exodus' "Tempo of the Damned album"
Chris Barnes (probably not a popular choice but I don't care for his nasally mid/high screams)


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 15, 2008)

Best: Maynard James Keenan (i dont know why, but his voice just has the most beautifully haunting quality)

Worst: Nivek Ogre (Skinny Puppy. Its not so much singing, as drugged, mutilated wailing... suits the music well enough, but its terrible lol)


----------



## gaunten (Sep 15, 2008)

best: dev, Åkerfeldt, jens kidman, bruce dickinson BITD, some more I can't think of off the top off my head

worst: james laBrie, syncroptics singer (sounds like he gurgles himself in honey or something, really sticky growl) and whoever sings in that dreadful dragonforce band 

and by bruce dick, in son, I mean anything before FotD, like somewhere in time or so.
I don't care much for maiden post -90


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 16, 2008)

I love townsends stuff, but you really have to give patton SOME credit


----------



## evolutionX (Sep 17, 2008)

Worst ever is Dani Filth


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 17, 2008)

evolutionX said:


> Worst ever is Dani Filth


 
I have to agree with that one 

Also would like to say that Geddy Lee and that guy from Dragonforce are some of the worst IMO


----------



## nikmti (Oct 17, 2008)

BEST

Phil Bozeman
Brook Reeves
Mitch Lucker
Eddie from All Shall Perish (idk about that hair metal business on the new album though LOL)

WORST

Dani Filth
King Diamond (but i love him so much)
The guy from Knights Of The Abyss


----------



## metallatem (Oct 17, 2008)

Best
Steve Perry
Layne Staley

Worst
Hetfield


----------



## stuh84 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Best*

Tom Englund of Evergrey
Floor Jansen of After Forever
Johnny Lindqvist of Nocturnal Rites
Jorn Lande (Masterplan, Jorn, Lande/Allen Battle, Ark, Beyond Twilight)
Russell Allen of Symphony X
Eva Cassidy
Nergal of Behemoth

*Worst*

Jonathan Davis of Quorn
Annette of Nightwish (fits like a glove....on an elephants trunk)
The guys from Enter Shikari (I love some of the music they do, but they have some of worst vocalists I've ever heard)


----------



## GigantoRobotico (Oct 17, 2008)

Best

Steve Perry (Journey)
Garm (Arcturus/Newer Ulver)
Vortex (Arcturus/Dimmu Borgir)
Kvhost (Dødheimsgard/Code)


Worst

Alexi Laiho (Children of Bodom)
Angela Gossow (Arch Enemy)
Michael Stipe (REM)
Phil Anselmo


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Oct 17, 2008)

Best - 

I'd have to agree and disagree with you, nikmti on Eddie from All Shall Perish... I think his new vocals are incredible, and I like how they are experimenting with different sounds.

Also,

Mikael Akerfeldt - Opeth
Brad Delp(RIP) - Boston
Galder - Old Mans Child, guitarist for Dimmu Borgir
Jamie Stewart - The Absence
Trevor Strnad - The Black Dahlia Murder
Johan Hegg - Amon Amarth

Worst -

Claudio Sanchez - Coheed and Cambria
Stevie Nicks - come on, really?
Dani Filth - Cradle of Filth
ZP Theart - Dragonfarce


----------



## noodleplugerine (Oct 17, 2008)

GigantoRobotico said:


> Best
> 
> Steve Perry (Journey)
> Garm (Arcturus/Newer Ulver)
> ...



I like this list, though I'd add Michael Bogballe, Justin Hill, Mikee Goodman, and Khan to the best list, and also add the job for a cowboy list to worst ever.


----------



## The Hoff (Oct 17, 2008)

I really like Christian Alvestam from Scar Symmetry, great growls and great cleans.

Same with Mikael Akerfeldt.

Also, Freddie Mercury and Ian Gillan for great tone and range

And many many more that have already been mentioned.

I personally think Mike Patton is the greatest vocalist of all-time but that's just my (uneducated ) opinion.


----------



## jrf8 (Oct 18, 2008)

Mastodon said:


> Best: Warrel Dane-Nevermore
> 
> Worst- Whoever the singer for Coheed and Cambria is.



wrong, claudio is one of the best singers, especially live in the last few years.

worst-any napalm death/grindcore singer



M3RC1L3SS said:


> Best -
> 
> I'd have to agree and disagree with you, nikmti on Eddie from All Shall Perish... I think his new vocals are incredible, and I like how they are experimenting with different sounds.
> 
> ...



over half of your favorits dont even sing they just grunt or scream into the microphone


----------



## Tiger (Oct 18, 2008)

I look down on my vox quite a bit, I do them to spite myself.


----------



## jrf8 (Oct 18, 2008)

and my favorite is claudio sanchez from coheed and cambria, most of you can fuck off with your mindless retarded views on singing.



Tiger said:


> I look down on my vox quite a bit, I do them to spite myself.



the fuck?


----------



## UGH (Oct 18, 2008)

Best: Chuck Billy, Rob Halford, Bobby Ellsworth (reserving right to add more, I'm drunk)

Worst: Me


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 18, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> and my favorite is claudio sanchez from coheed and cambria, most of you can fuck off with your mindless retarded views on singing.
> 
> 
> 
> the fuck?



Hey dude, hey, look over here. 


Fuck you.


----------



## M3RC1L3SS (Oct 18, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> over half of your favorits dont even sing they just grunt or scream into the microphone


 
Aaaaand?


----------



## cool2bahdude (Oct 18, 2008)

Best
Howard Jones,
Maria Brink,
Patrick Stump,
Benjamin Burnley,
Amy Lee,
Sahaj (from Ra)

Worst
Randy Blythe,
Vocalist form BTBAM,
Angela Gossow,
Jonny Davy,


----------



## sami (Oct 18, 2008)

Chris Cornell
Layne Staley
Phil Anselmo...well Vulgar and FBD. His screams on SJR were good, but not when he does his "talk-singing-scream" stuff.

A lot of people don't like the singer of deadhorse's voice (Mike Haaga). Doesn't bother me at all, it fits the music perfectly. Fuck them, lol.


----------



## Acridspasm7 (Oct 24, 2008)

my favorites 

Jens kidman- Meshuggah 
Corey Taylor-slipknot


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 24, 2008)

Ozzy? Are you fucking joking dude? 

It's not supposed to be fucking sing star man...

-1 for you maaan. Ozzy's singing is fucking magical.


----------



## Loz (Oct 25, 2008)

Best: Devin townsend
Worst: guy from doomthrone


----------



## Jachop (Oct 26, 2008)

Steve Perry is fucking awesome.

And also include Steven Tyler, Chris Cornell and Eddie Vedder on my list of awesomeness. And yeah, David White from Heathen has a fucking cool, agressive voice going on. 

Worst... Hm. While I certainly can respect his musicianship, James LaBries voice annoys me in incredible amounts.


----------



## Deaths Madrigal (Oct 26, 2008)

Best vocalist in my opinion goes to Mikael Akerfeldt, not only does he have an amazing singing voice with great melodic phrasing, but the guy has quite possibly the best death growl in metal today as well

i also feel that there are far too many terrible vocalisits to list, its rare when a vocalist actually really strikes me as amazing, but that could also be because i find myself listening to just the guitars 90% of the time?


----------



## alexplaysbass (Nov 9, 2008)

Devin Townsend, if not the best than definatly my favorite,....and worst? hmmmm, proboably me


----------



## silentrage (Nov 9, 2008)

the metal god Rob Halford?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 10, 2008)

Death: David Vincent, Chris Barnes + George 'Corpse Grinder' Fisher, Erik Rutan, Karl Sanders + Chief Spires, Frank Mullen, Alex Camargo

Thrash: Paul Baloff, Marcel Schirmer, Mille Petroza, Dave Mustaine.

Black: Ihsahn, Attila Csihar, Good Old Varg Vikernes.

Usual Metal: Ozzy, Halford, Dickinson, Hansen, Anselmo...


IMO LOLOLOL!!!

OH AND!!

Ronnie James Dio

I've probably forgotten heaps of other awesome people.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Nov 10, 2008)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Death: David Vincent, Chris Barnes + George 'Corpse Grinder' Fisher, Erik Rutan, Karl Sanders + Chief Spires, Frank Mullen, Alex Camargo
> 
> Thrash: Paul Baloff, Marcel Schirmer, Mille Petroza, Dave Mustaine.
> 
> ...



You choose 4 people for Thrash, and none of them are Chuck Billy?!


----------



## Naren (Nov 10, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


> You choose 4 people for Thrash, and none of them are Chuck Billy?!



+100000000000000000 

I can't believe he picked Dave Mustaine for thrash instead of Chuck Billy.

Seriously. 

Oh, and by the way, Macy Gray is still the worst singer ever.


----------



## halsinden (Nov 10, 2008)

are we actually talking about _bad_ vocalists or just ones you don't like?

if we're talking about sub-standard & inaccurate, "why are they in the professional circuit" stuff (regardless of personal taste) then the winner will always be -

[YOUTUBEVID]SYlGWzZaqXo[/YOUTUBEVID]

H


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 10, 2008)

Good lord, Hal.


----------



## SteveDendura (Nov 10, 2008)

I shall list a few in no particular order, but also mention the album I have in mind. I'll list them as Name / Band / Album

Matt Barlow / Iced Earth / Horror Show 
Warrel Dane / Nevermore / every single fucking album, but especially Dreaming Neon Black, and Dead Heart in a Dead World......and This Godless Endeavor, and the self titled....and the newly remastered Enemies of Reality.....uh, you get the point.
Russel Allen / Symphony X / Paradise Lost
Francine Boucher / Echoes of Eternity / The Forgotten Goddess
Kevin Martin / Candlebox / Candlebox
Layne Staley / Alice In Chains / Dirt, and Facelift
Floor Jansen / After Forever / (hmmm, I can't remember any album titles...)
Simone Simmons / Epica / The Divine Conspiracy
Khan / Kamelot / The Black Halo
Cristina Scabbia / Lacuna Coil / Comalies
Sean Peck / Cage / Hell Destroyer 


I love all these vocalists and more of course, but these IMO are some of the finest


----------



## shadowlife (Nov 10, 2008)

Best

Doug Pinnick
Bruce Dickinson
Dio
Burton C Bell

Worst
Vince Neil
Stephen Pearcy
Fred Durst
Any singer in an emo band


----------



## gaunten (Nov 11, 2008)

best: the dev
worst: fear factory... (I'm sorry, but he just doesn't cut it live)


----------



## killiansguitar (Nov 11, 2008)

Best: 

Chino from the Deftones.
Maynard James Keenan from Tool.
Randy Blythe from Lamb Of God (hes one of the few screamers where i can actually hear every single word hes screaming).


Worst:

Too many to list.


----------



## sixstringLYM (Nov 11, 2008)

One of the best voices around is Michael Eriksen of Circus Maximus.


----------



## auxioluck (Nov 11, 2008)

Best:
Mikael Akerfeldt
Sikth
Seal
Warrel Dane
James Labrie (writing wise)
Vocalist from Snot
Thom Yorke
Dave Grohl

Worst:
Chino
Fred Durst
Jonathan Davis (Post-debut album)
Kittie
AFI
Evanescence
Gwen Stefani
Waking the Cadaver (As much as they entertain me)
Dave Matthews
Sammy Hagar (As much as I love Van Halen)
Courtney Love
Blink 182
There are many more...but I will take some time to reflect...


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 29, 2008)

Best -
Mikael Akerfeldt (Opeth) - sweet/demonic, sweet/demonic, sweet/demonic... etc 
Alexi Laiho (Children of Bodom) - tuneful screams
Roger Waters (Pink Floyd) - alright, so he can't sing, but no-one sounds more hurt
Chuck Billy (Testament) - highest screams and most brutal lows
Serj Tankian (SOAD) - NO-ONE sounds like him, idiosyncratic as hell
Russell Allen (Sym X) - has real balls, and melody
Devin Townsend (SYL) - can he sing? does it matter?
Anders Friden (In Flames) - these days, he can sing

Worst -
to be decided...


----------



## JoryGriffin (Nov 29, 2008)

Best:
Steven Wilson (Porcupine Tree)
Claudio Sanchez (Coheed)
Devin Townsend (SYL)
Adam Duritz (Counting Crows)
Warrel Dane (Nevermore/Warrel Dane)

Worst:
James Labrie (Dream Theater) Despite how much I love them
That Guy from Pagan's Mind


----------



## antiochband (Nov 29, 2008)

Best:
Trent Reznor
Burton C. Bell (everything after SOANM)
Devin Townsend
Phil Anselmo (when he's not busy being the biggest asshat on the planet)
Dez Fafara (only the Devildriver stuff)
Randy Blythe (everything after New American Gospel)
Layne Staley
Maynard 
Corey Taylor (hit and miss. But when he gets it right, it's pretty awesome.)

Worst: power metal singers. All of them.


----------



## bocourtney (Nov 29, 2008)

Best: Tommy Rogers-Between The Buried and Me.
Worst: 



for real.


----------



## abysmalrites (Nov 29, 2008)

Best:
Garm (Ulver, Arcturus)
A.A. Nemtheanga (Primordial)
Travis Ryan (Cattle Decap)
The guy from ...and oceans/havoc unit
Neige

Worst:
Dani Filth post-Midian
Whiney emo/metalcore singers


----------



## omgmjgg (Nov 29, 2008)

lol at the 3:00 min mark


----------



## Stitch (Nov 29, 2008)

Tommy Rogers of BTBAM isn't a great vocallist IMO for BTBAM. He sounds better in Glass Casket but his vocals aren't progressive enough for BTBAM's unique brand of music...

Eddie from ASP > All.


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 29, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Tommy Rogers of BTBAM isn't a great vocallist IMO for BTBAM. He sounds better in Glass Casket but his vocals aren't progressive enough for BTBAM's unique brand of music...
> 
> Eddie from ASP > All.



I didn't think he sang for glass casket ? I could be mistaken, haven't heard much of their stuff.


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Best

Jorn Lande
Russell Allen
Sebastian Bach
James Lebrie (not all the time)



Worst 


Billy Corgan 
Kurt Kobain 
Korn
Limp Bizkit
So pretty much all 90s bands except for AIC and Days of the New (maybe 1 or 2 more)
The guy from Coheed 
Anyone who sings like the guy from panic at the disco (and there are alot of them) I fuckin hate that! 
John Mayer 
Mike Portnoy 
Brian Johnson
Bon Scott


----------



## Samer (Nov 30, 2008)

JoryGriffin said:


> Best:
> 
> 
> Worst:
> That Guy from Pagan's Mind



I have to agree, what a way to ruin a perfectly good band with a bad singer.



bocourtney said:


> Best: Tommy Rogers-Between The Buried and Me.
> Worst:
> 
> 
> ...




Dude there is no way this is real, is it?


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 30, 2008)

steve perry of journey. He has a great voice


----------



## Ext789 (Dec 1, 2008)

AWESOME:

Tom Englund (Evergrey)
Bjork
Jonas Renkse (Katatonia)
Daniel Gildenlow (Pain Of Salvation
Dustin Kensrue (Thrice) only on the most recent albums, Vheissu and The Alchemy Index
Russel Allen (Symphony X)
Sarah McLachlan
Steve Balsamo (Jesus Christ Superstar)

SUCK!
singers for emo bands
the singer for blink 182
Chris Salinas (current Zero Hour vocalist) his high notes being weak is my only gripe with him really.
Ozzy
Danny Havok (AFI)


----------



## BurialWithin (Dec 1, 2008)

OH MAN I HAVE A GOOD ONE.....I

WORST!!!!: CLAUDIO SANCHEZ FROM COHEET AND CAMBRIA!!
Dude his vocals are horrible horrible HORRIBLE. I love the music but his voice is unique....lol


----------



## Turbo Chainsaw (Dec 1, 2008)

Bet vocals - Rob Halford, King Diamond, Andre Matos

Worst vocals - dude........there are so many bad ones.... but i HATE James La Brie's voice. ruins the whole band. (DT that is)


----------



## The Hoff (Dec 1, 2008)

Nick1 said:


> Worst
> 
> So pretty much all 90s bands except for AIC and Days of the New (maybe 1 or 2 more)



What about Eddie Vedder from Pearl jam and Chris Cornell when he was in Soundgarden? I know I'm missing some but those two are DEFINITELY not some of the worst vocalists out there.


----------



## Colton165 (Dec 1, 2008)

Best: (to me) James LaBrie (I like his voice, so don't bash, it won't change my opinon) and Paul Mavisdal of Cynic (especially Traced in Air)

Worst: Scott Stapp (Creed), Tom Araya (i like the music, just its not really vocals, anyone can yell and talk loudly)


----------



## dissident (Dec 1, 2008)

Best for me is cedric from the mars volta/at the drive in. Maynard from tool. Tori amos. 

Worst, im afraid i've got to say LaBrie, his voice puts me of dream theater.

I also can't stand metalcore verse type vocals where they phrase screaming the same as someone would sing in a pop song. I hope that makes some sense ;p


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 1, 2008)

IMO the worst vocalist is that panzy from My chemical romance.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 22, 2009)

dissident said:


> I also can't stand metalcore verse type vocals where they phrase screaming the same as someone would sing in a pop song. I hope that makes some sense ;p



I don't understand what you mean... Same phrasing? Can you explain?

James


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 22, 2009)

Best -

Chad Gray - Mudvayne
Dez Fafara - DevilDriver, ex-Coal Chamber
Wayne Static - Static - X

Worst -

Rob Flynn - Machine Head
James LaBrie - Dream Theatre


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 22, 2009)

Im really into In Flames again, and Ander Friden is awesome, so is Michael Stanne form Dark Tranquillity is great


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jan 22, 2009)

Best-Mikee and Justin
Trevor Strnad
George Fisher
Rody Walker
Tommy Rogers
Mike Patton

Worst-Dani Filth
Anthony Nortormaso
Chris Barnes


----------



## Anthony (Jan 22, 2009)

Christian Älvestam
Christian Älvestam
Christian Älvestam
Christian Älvestam
Christian Älvestam
Christian Älvestam
Christian Älvestam
Christian Älvestam


----------



## Clydefrog (Jan 22, 2009)

awesomeaustin said:


> Im really into In Flames again, and Ander Friden is awesome, so is Michael Stanne form Dark Tranquillity is great



Really?

I think Anders pretty much wrought ruin upon one of the greatest bands ever. Oh, well. Different strokes.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 22, 2009)

My favourites-

Jake Luhrs- August Burns Red
Mikee Goodman- Sikth
Sam Carter- Architects
Winston McCall- Parkway Drive
Tommy Rogers- Between the Buried and Me
Rob Swire- Pendulum

Worst-

Amy Lee- Evanescence
James LaBrie- Dream Theater
Tom Araya- Slayer


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 22, 2009)

Worst - Everyone who growls/shouts/grunts/screams/vomits instead of singing.

Best - DIO.


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 22, 2009)

The dude from Cacophony hands down has to be the worst singer in all of metal history.

Russell Allen is tops for me, best voice in Prog.

Khan from Kamelot is awesome too.


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 23, 2009)

antiochband said:


> Worst: power metal singers. All of them.


----------



## Hypothermia (Jan 23, 2009)

Best:

The dude in Ill niño

Daniel ... (Pain of salvation)

Mikael Åkerfeldt (Opeth)

The guy in Carptree

Gavin in DREDG (best of 'em all)

Ozzy Osbourne (Black sabbath)

Worst:

The fucktard in Dragonforce

James Hetfield

Most power metal singers exept Khan in Kamelot, hes awesome


----------



## shaneroo (Jan 23, 2009)

josh groban's voice makes me want to vomit.
billy corgan sounds like he shouldn't speak, let alone sing (do like some of Smashing's songs though)
i hate my voice as well.....
great singer not mentioned yet, is nils from "sleepytime gorilla museum." sebastian bach used to destroy all as well.....
can't think of anything else right now..

"shane thinks jonathan davis's voice is __________???"


----------



## Stephen (Jan 23, 2009)

At the moment for me...

Best
Kelly Sundown Carpenter (Beyond Twilight/Outworld)
Devin Townsend
Layne Staley
Mikael Åkerfeldt
Ozzy Osbourne

Worst
Dave Mustaine (Just has some horrible timbre to his voice that i dislike)
James Hetfield (Back in the day was great)
Alexi Laiho
Zakk Wylde (BLS, Pride and Glory was when he could sing)
And People who use pitch correction because its obvious that they can't sing!


----------



## oompa (Jan 23, 2009)

Best: Mike Patton, i think he's the best in rock/metal music on diversity, accuracy, resource and personality. 

Worst: DEP singer and all the other scream-metal bands. i really really dislike all the pointlesscreamstorandomnotes bands. they're so un-metal


----------



## nespythe (Jan 23, 2009)

Best:As much as I dislike power metal,Hansi Kursch(Blind Guardian) and Chalky (Psycroptic)
Worst: Dave Mustaine, phil anselmo

Annndddd......
The Funniest:Antti Boman(Demilich)


----------



## Naren (Jan 23, 2009)

And since this thread got bumped AGAIN, I would just like to point yet once again that the worst singer in the world hands down is _*still*_ Macey Gray.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 23, 2009)

Naren said:


> And since this thread got bumped AGAIN, I would just like to point yet once again that the worst singer in the world hands down is _*still*_ Macey Gray.



 hate that bitch.


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 23, 2009)

shaneroo said:


> josh groban's voice makes me want to vomit.




I had no idea who he was until I saw him on a talk show recently and now the sheer horror of his "voice" has been etched upon my psyche! 
The worst part is not only is he a modern day Barry Manilow but he's 100% personality free too just think of Patrick Bateman from the book/movie American Psycho but with a piano in front of him and not a dead prostitute and I'm sure you'll catch my drift.


----------



## renzoip (Jan 23, 2009)

My Favorites:

1. Russel Allen - Symphony X
2. Sharon Den Aldel - Within Temptation
3. Khan - Kamelot

The one I don't like:

1. Stu Block - Into Eternity: Range but no tone, nasaly singing. He needs to specialize instead or trying to sing and growl and not being god at either.

2. Anette Olzon - Nightwish: She is good but I find her not to be a good fit for a band like Nightwish.

3. ZP - Dragonforce: I saw them live 3 times and the guy can't sing live half as good as he does on the CD.

Also, I love Mike Portnoy but he needs to stay away from the mic. Anyone with me on that?


----------



## liamh (Jan 23, 2009)

Best:
James LaBrie (give him a break, the reason he doesnt sing great live is because he ruptured his vocal chords from food poisoning)
Sting
John Anderson
Mikael Akerfeldt
Diamond David Lee Roth
Worst:
I guess that Oli guy from bmth is pretty shit, or any-other death-core singers especially the ones who pig-squeel, seriously?? why??


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 23, 2009)

bocourtney said:


> Best: Tommy Rogers-Between The Buried and Me.
> Worst:
> 
> 
> ...




AHAHAHAHAHAHA, I love that vid, my singer actually found that after a band practice, some of the funniest shit Ive seen on youtube


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 23, 2009)

I like Yes, but i've never cared for jon anderson's vocals much.


----------



## canadianmetal89 (Jan 23, 2009)

best: Vince from The Acacia Strain

His vocals on the deadwalk and contintent fucking kill!
extremely unique

worst: dragonforce lol


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 24, 2009)

Best-

Oli Sykes.
Patrick Stump.
Gerard Way.
Tom DeLonghe

Worst-
Mikael Akerfeldt.
Rody Walker.
Mike Patton.
Freddy Mercury.

Hope you enjoy my list


----------



## liamh (Jan 24, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Best-
> 
> Oli Sykes.
> Patrick Stump.
> ...


 
 I'm going to kill you


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 24, 2009)

liamh said:


> I'm going to kill you



Let me do it. I'm closer.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jan 24, 2009)

Some of my favourites... strictly metal.
Mikael Akerfeldt
Ihsahn
Paul Baloff
John Tardy
V.I.T.R.I.O.L.
Bruce Dickinson
Devin Townsend

And for the worst... the guys from Brokencyde, that cunt from BMTH, and the new Cryptopsy singer get my vote.


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 24, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Worst-
> 
> Freddy Mercury.


 


must.....resist....giving neg rep...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 24, 2009)

Some of my favorites:
Tony Kakko - not only is his voice amazing and unique, but his writing ability is magical
Bjorn "Speed" Strid - this man is brutal
Russel Allen - no need to explain
Matthew Barlow - if for no other reason than 'Horrow Show'
Mikael Akerfeldt - brutal, beautiful, haunting - he does a lot of awesome things
JP Leppäluoto - awesome, even if not the most unique
Hansi Kursch - his range is fucking ridiculous, and his voice sounds amazing when layered 90 times.. and he's epic as shit

Worst:
Lemmy
*insert hardcore band's singer here*
Glen Danzig
many more that I can't think of.. probably because I don't like them and don't think about them.


----------



## Nitsuj (Jan 25, 2009)

Best :

Devin Townsend
Russell Allen
Dio
Tori Amos
Eric Martin
Sebas Bach
Freddie

Worst :

Jimi Hendrix
Geddy Lee
Eric Johnson


----------



## pariahAK (Jan 26, 2009)

guys ever heard of phil bozeman of whitechapel?


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm not huge into vocalists, but:

Best:

Devin Townsend. Check out "Wrong Side" to see this man's utterly insane diversity.
James Labrie. Acquired taste, I know, but I like him.
Luciano Pavarotti. 
Freddie Mercury
...plenty of others

Worst:

James Hetfield
Dave Mustaine
Brian Johnson
Bob Dylan
Uli Roth
..even more


----------



## DavyH (Jan 27, 2009)

Phil Lynott
Lemmy
Jaz Coleman.

The latter two falling into the 'I have pneunomia' style of vocal.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 27, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> Worst:
> 
> Uli Roth



Yeah I forgot about that.

How does a guy who is possibly the best electric guitarist ever listen to himself singing and think it's good enough to go on his recordings?


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 27, 2009)

my favorites are probably, steve perry of journey, stevie wonder, jimmy atkins of jimmy eat world. jorn lande of ark and various other power metal bands. and maurice white of earth wind and fire. As far as metal goes I like john henry of darkest hour. 

As far as worst voices go. I hate james blunt. I dont like macy gray.tim armstrong of rancid (and that horrible generic punk voice people use). 

Those are a few examples.Sorry if anybody likes those people


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 27, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Yeah I forgot about that.
> 
> How does a guy who is possibly the best electric guitarist ever listen to himself singing and think it's good enough to go on his recordings?



Clearly, he never saw the Muppet Show. If he had, he would have come to the inevitable and startling realization that he sounds like Jim Henson sounding like Kermit the Frog sounding like Bob Dylan.


----------



## alecisonfire (Jan 30, 2009)

i have an unexplainable dislike for labrie


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 30, 2009)

worst Vocalist.... ME

Best, Hmm, thats a hard one. I don't really know.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 30, 2009)

alecisonfire said:


> i have an unexplainable dislike for labrie



I'm sure I could explain it.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 2, 2009)

Top 5 in order 

1) Maynard James Keenan
2) Layne Stayley
3) Devin Townsend
4) Chino Moreno
5) Mike Patton


Bear in mind lyric writing, note choice and phrasing are as important if not more so than technique. EG: Lajon from sevendust has great technique but his lyrics and note choice are cheesy and embarrassing.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 3, 2009)

Burton C bell.

worst vocalist.


----------



## liamh (Oct 12, 2009)

Amazing and totally under-rated vocalist:


Mathias Nygård


----------



## Joeywilson (Oct 12, 2009)

Best: Lights!.........and Casey Sabol is awseome too. The guy from textures is awsome too.

Worst: whoever does vocals in Immortal. And I don't like Ozzy. I really don't like James Labrie either (Dream theatre would be incredible if they'd get rid of him IMO).


----------



## JoryGriffin (Oct 12, 2009)

> Worst :
> Geddy Lee





Best:

Gildenlow
Hansi Kursch
Russel Allen


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 12, 2009)

best:

kyo
chino moreno
howard jones
brian aubert (kind of annoying but hey its good)
the boys from mastodon

worst:

david lee roth
the singer from jane's addiction... ugh fuck kill me
The singer from pearl jam, nickleback, staind, three days grace, STP, and bush... I say singer not plural cause they sound like they could be the same person. Although pearl jam's new song had me singing out loud and the vocals aren't quite so bad this time.
macy gray... jesus, do not want.
the fray
30h!3... I wanna fucking kill this guy whenever I hear his voice.
Davy Havok's style- I don't have beef with davy so much as the style that he spawned... A thousand whiny fucking kids imitating the style is a huge huge offense.
Panic at the Disco- UGH UTTER DRIVEL STOP JUST FUCKING STOP
Danzig- He sounds like a fat disgruntled elvis.
Attack Attack!: haha. auto tune fagolinis


----------



## liamh (Oct 12, 2009)

-mouse- said:


> worst:
> 
> 
> david lee roth


----------



## norrin radcliff (Oct 12, 2009)

Worst - Don Dokken
Best - David Draiman


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 12, 2009)

liamh said:


>



"OH YEAH-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAH-cuts out with little girl squeal-"


----------



## Dickicker (Oct 12, 2009)

SCAR SYMMETRY FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not the new guys.................................................................................................................................................................
ew.


----------



## Cyco Nino (Oct 12, 2009)

Best:

Mike Patton

Worst:
I don't really know :S


----------



## liamh (Oct 12, 2009)

I cant stand old-boy from Red Hot Chilli's voice


----------



## Xanithon (Oct 12, 2009)

Best?
Maynard James Keenan
Mikael Akerfeldt
Mike Patton
Hansi Kursch (Blind Guardian)
Joe Duplantier - theres something about Gojira's vox that really i find really cool
Chris Barretto
Casey Sabol - his work on Icarus Lives! i find AWESOME

Worst?
Lemmy
Pig Squealers
Burton C Bell - as much as i like Fear Factory 
Fred Durst - though id hardly call him a vocalist... >_>
James Labrie - i like listening to DT instrumentals, but the voxxor really degrades the music IMO


----------



## Krauthammer (Oct 12, 2009)

Worst Vocalist Ever = James Labrie of Dream Theater.


----------



## 8Fingers (Oct 12, 2009)

Tastes are always changing but these days =

best = Khan (Kamelot)

worst = any cookie monster stuff.
Hetfield and his yeah yeahs and ho hos.
Offspring annoying nasal dude.
Ozzy.
Kid Rock


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 12, 2009)

Krauthammer said:


> Worst Vocalist Ever = James Labrie of Dream Theater.





Russell Allen > All.

[/thread]


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 12, 2009)

Krauthammer said:


> Worst Vocalist Ever = James Labrie of Dream Theater.


Not really.
He just had he's vocal chords ruptured. 
You must have not listened to Images and Words.
He was amazing on that album to say the least.
Whether you like him or not that is your choice besides that you cannot deny he is a good singer. Even though he isn't great like he used to be.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 12, 2009)

I've always hated LaBrie's vocals, sorry man but I think his voice is stupid as hell.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I've always hated LaBrie's vocals, sorry man but I think his voice is stupid as hell.


If you think about, who else could you see singing in Dream Theater?
Besides that it is an acquired taste to like him or not.
Personally I don't see anybody else fitting Dream Theater.


----------



## Dickicker (Oct 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Russell Allen > All.
> 
> [/thread]


 

You win!!!!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 12, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> If you think about, who else could you see singing in Dream Theater?
> Besides that it is an acquired taste to like him or not.
> Personally I don't see anybody else fitting Dream Theater.



Russell Allen


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Russell Allen



I agree. I just now found out who he is and never knew it.
He would be awesome, but I still like James better.


----------



## liamh (Oct 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Russell Allen > All.
> 
> [/thread]


To differ, I do beg.


----------



## gdbjr21 (Oct 12, 2009)

Best: Mike Patton
Worst: Geddy Lee


----------



## Joeywilson (Oct 12, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> If you think about, who else could you see singing in Dream Theater?
> Besides that it is an acquired taste to like him or not.
> Personally I don't see anybody else fitting Dream Theater.



I actually think scar symmerty's old singer would sound really good in DT


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 12, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> I actually think scar symmerty's old singer would sound really good in DT


Who Christian? Possibly he could. But Dream Theater doesn't play like Scar.S


----------



## Crometeef (Oct 12, 2009)

IMO

best: devin townsend

worst: pearl jam, stone temple pilots, alice in chains.BTBAM (sorry guys)


----------



## Randy (Oct 12, 2009)

Worst: Those dudes from Sikth. Seriously, WTF?


----------



## 8Fingers (Oct 12, 2009)

There are 2 ways of judging.

1- Personal tastes = I like this or that voice

2- about technical skills 

I really hate the way Russell sings,too much affected and using screaming and a lot of natural distortion in parts which doesn't need it BUT i can't say he's a bar singer just because I don't like his interpretation.
You can hate Labrie's voice but you can't deny his technical skills ,he isn't a crap singer,he's just out of your taste.
Ozzy has no technical skills,sings almost everything out of tune and his voice is ugly and nasal so he's crap no matter MY personal tastes.
There are singers I don't like because they're out of my tastes but I can't say they are bad just because of it.My tastes means nothing to other person so I prefer judging by technical skills.Russell to me is an awesome singer but out of my tastes because of his interpretation.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 12, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> There are 2 ways of judging.
> 
> 1- Personal tastes = I like this or that voice
> 
> ...


Ozzy never sings right. But it seems like it still fits.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Russell Allen


 
I've always said that Russel should sing for Dream Theater and they'd be an unstoppable beast. As it is, Symphony X is an unstoppable beast, haha.

As for me:

Best:
Russel Allen (Symphony X)
Tony Kakko (Sonata Arctica)
Hansi Kursch (Blind Guardian)
Bjorn "Speed" Strid (Soilwork)
Mikael Akerfelt (Opeth)
Danny Cavanaugh (Anathema)

Worst:
James Labrie (Dream Theater)


----------



## datalore (Oct 12, 2009)

My favorites:
Devin Townsend (SYL, DTB)
Jeremy Enigk (Sunny Day Real Estate, solo)
David Bazan (Pedro the Lion, solo)
Jacob Bannon (Converge)
Sarah Vaughan

Least favorites:
Male pop-country singers


----------



## 8Fingers (Oct 12, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Ozzy never sings right. But it seems like it still fits.


 
Yeah with a lot of auto-tuning


----------



## Joeywilson (Oct 12, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Who Christian? Possibly he could. But Dream Theater doesn't play like Scar.S



yeah, I think he'd be much better than labrie


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 12, 2009)

I love Labrie's voice personally, but I realize it's an acquired taste. I also dig Tomoaki Watanabe, while we're in the operatic tenors of metal category. Not sure whether Dev fits in here, as he's got more of a Colm Wilkinson doing the Phantom of the Opera thing going when he busts out the vibrato, but I love his voice too.

Worst vocalist? Graham Bonnet


----------



## shaneroo (Oct 13, 2009)

their was a time i liked labrie.... now not so much.
best = bjork ...... at least it's my favorite.


----------



## bigswifty (Oct 13, 2009)

The best IMO: 
Maynard
Akerfeldt
Russel Allan
Vocalist of Frost*

Theres a sort of love/hate relationship for me with Warrel Dane, LaBrie, and others..

Worst: Circus Maximus's singer... can't stand him, and sooo many others.

Also, someone bashed SikTh's singers... I understand where your coming from, but i have to say over time I've come to really enjoy the frantic dual between Mikee's rough vox and Justins cleans. 

Paul Potts FTW!


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 13, 2009)

BEST
LaBrie
Steve Vai - Yeah? Listen...
Randy Blythe - Not Wrath though, his voice sounds very unRandyish.
Devin Townsend
Mikael Akerfelt
Robert Plant
Chris Cornell
Larry Conklin 
*More.......

WORST
That guy from A7X 
Alexi Laiho
Jonas Inbreds
That Nickelback guy
Rappers
Fallout Boy - Annoying as fuck
Any 'Idol' winner that releases their first single...


----------



## shaneroo (Oct 13, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Jonathan Davis? How can you bash metal singing, but be okay with Jon's tone-deaf incoherant moaning? At least cookie monster growls just fit in the mix and can be ignored, whereas Davis sounds like a baby seal being tortured by a cattle prod.



have to disagree with that.
he actually has perfect pitch.... it's just his voice that gives korn the sound it does..... and the style of the music.


----------



## abysmalrites (Oct 13, 2009)

Best:
Lord Worm
Carcass dudes back in the day
Kristoffer Rygg (Garm/Trickster G)


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 13, 2009)

shaneroo said:


> have to disagree with that.
> he actually has perfect pitch.... it's just his voice that gives korn the sound it does..... and the style of the music.



I hate people with perfect pitch. Not only am I jealous of them, but I find it frustrating to deal them on a transposed arrangement - they tend to be very rigid on "how it's supposed to sound". If they're instinctual players, it's even harder, as they have no concept of relative pitch whatsoever.

Separate and distinct are people with massive sound-colour synaesthesia, who I'm extremely extremely jealous of, like Devin Townsend, Richard Wagner, or Franz Liszt, who have a totally uncanny ability to paint balanced melodic vortexes in their compositions using a staggeringly massive number of voices/notes.

Also, agreed on Garm. Ulver is terrific


----------



## scorch15 (Nov 13, 2009)

DelfinoPie said:


> Best: Maynard James Keenan (Tool, APC)
> Worst: Serj Tankian (SOAD)


 ALL FUCKING HAIL MAYNARD!


----------



## Anthony (Nov 13, 2009)

Am I the only one who hates Russell Allen?


----------



## Deaths Madrigal (Nov 14, 2009)

In the realm of metal i would say easily the best vocalists are Peter Tagtgren and Mikael Akerfeldt. (is it any wonder they have both been /are on Bloodbaths roster?) 
Tagtgren's range is absolutely ridiculous, he sounds possessed. Absolutely amazing gutteral lows and screeching highs. I think hes got the most refreshing vocal style out there, it just slays.
Equally as good, although in a different manner, is Akerfeldt's brutality. In pure death metal, he absolutely destroys all other vocalists, ie. 'The Fathomless Mastery' anyone? Hes got a power in his gutterals unlike anyone else ive heard.


----------



## Hypothermia (Nov 14, 2009)

i like FellSilent but their vocalists are the worst i've ever heared


----------



## Jogeta (Nov 14, 2009)

Some favorites from what I listen to;

Kyo Niimura
Devin Townsend
Christian Älvestam
Mikael Akerfeldt
Pete Dolving
Myles Kennedy


Some who should consider a career change;

Sam Carter
Dave Mustaine
Oli Sykes
Dave Padden
Marilyn Manson


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 14, 2009)

*Best:*
- *Trent Reznor (NIN)*; Interesting and instantly recognisable vocals that are filled with more than enough venom for his music.
*- Eric Powell (16Volt)*; Great vocal style, great melodies and really "haunting" in a way.
*- Free Domininguez (Kidneythieves)*; Not sure just how talented she is, but i've always _loved_ her vocal style. It fits the music so well.
*- Tim Williams (Vision Of Disorder)*; I have a thing for this kind of vocals  Don't know why.
*- Maynard James Keenan (Tool/APC)*; Not so much Tool, but APC and all the random stuff he did for the Underworld soundtracks is just fucking amazing. One of the most hauntingly beautiful voices in Rock IMO.
*- ohGr (Skinny Puppy/ohGr)*; Sure, he sounds like the demented, drug-addicted offspring of some bizarre schizophrenic human/goat hybrid choking on broken glass and trying to wail for more drugs, but it suits the band and the music.
*- Eminem*; Like him or not, dickhead or not, his rhymes are _effortless_ and they flow so very well. Amazing at what he does.
*- Kyo (Dir En Grey)*; Like Jon Davis crossed with Manson 
*- Christopher Hall (Stabbing Westward)*; The vocals always surprised me in a really good way. Nice, slightly haunting vocals.
*- Dexter Holland (The Offspring)*; Any talent whatsoever? Probably not. But lets face it, he _is_ the Offspring  He makes it fun 
*- James Rietz (Crossbreed)*; Weird, out-of-key sounding vocals that for some reason i just cannot get enough of.
*- Jonny Santos (Spineshank)*; One of my favorite screams of all time
*- Jonathan Davis (KoRn)*; Good? Maybe, but his melodies and style really appeal to me and suit the band IMO
*- Cameron Heacock (American Head Charge)*; One of the most individual and individually talented metal singers i've heard. Amazing voice
*- Benjamin Burnley (Breaking Benjamin)*; Incredible vocals, and a scream that could split you apart. 
*- Amy Lee (Evanescence)*; Pretty self explanatory; she can sing good-like
*- Chester Bennington (Linkin Park)*; Sure, he may look like a clone-gone-wrong of Bono these days, but the clean-to-scream vocals of songs like Hit The Floor are absolutely amazing.
*- Mikael Akerfeldt (Opeth)*; Another amazing clean-to-scream guy, but in a _totally_ different way 
*


Worst:
- Edsel Dope (Dope)*; What a cunt, seriously. That is all.
*- Wayne Static (Static-X)*; Hopeless lyrics, and a crap voice to boot.
*- Andy LaPlegua (Combichrist/Panzer AG/Icon Of Coil)*; I love the guys music, but man he needs to get his lyrics sorted out. It drags the songs down.
*- Rudy Ratzinger wumpscut: )*; Sounds like he should be in a circus.
*- Whoever the fuck did vocals for Napalm Death originally*; Just, just awful.
*- Most black/death metal vocalists, bar a few
- Robert Smith (The Cure)*; Wailing, whining stuff... not a fan.
*- Chris Martin (Coldplay)*; What can i say, he's boring as shit.
*- Scott Strapp (Creed)*; As above.
*- Till Lindemann (Rammstein)*; I just hate his vocal style. I don't feel likeit suits the music, and I dislike the fact that the lyrics are basically nonsense when translated. I'm not against untranslated lyrics, hell, half the music i listen to is german, but something about him really irks me.
*- Kevin Palmer (Trust Company)*; Constantly sounds like he's out of breath and it gives me the absolute shits to listen to hearing him panting after every word.


----------



## Lethe (Nov 14, 2009)

Best: Les Claypool.
Worst: Les Claypool.

/thread


----------



## ilyti (Nov 14, 2009)

I may have replied in here before, but I can't find it. Maybe it was a different thread with the same purpose. Apologies if there are any repeats in what I wrote.

Best: James Labrie. Ruptured vocal chords and all, I don't care. His voice is perfect for Dream Theater. Excellent frontman too.
Matt Barlow. Needs no explanation. And if you ask for one, he will show up at your house and sing Dracula to you causing you to fall desperately in love, after witch he'll split every bone in your body with his scream. Consider yourself warned.

Worst: Any metalcore screamer. Can't get into it. Particularly when they show up in otherwise good bands like Between the Buried and Me.
Chuck Schuldiner. Yes an excellent guitar player but his vocals along with terrible guitartone make Death records completely unlistenable for me. Its a shame because I'd probably like the songs if the sound was different. I have a similar dislike for black metal snarls like Abbath, Varg, even Ihsahn. Death growls is for some reason a completely different thing. I really like Randy Blythe's vocals. Totally irrational, I know.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Nov 14, 2009)

Best: Maynard James Keenan

Worst: James Labrie


MJK: Immense power, control and diversity with incredible lyrics vs JLB: vocal wanking and cheesy lyrics (IMO). Oh how different our tastes are on here!! Diversity is an old old wooden ship


----------



## ilyti (Nov 14, 2009)

sol niger 333 said:


> MJK: Sounds like he's yawning while singing pretentious pseudo-intellectual lyrics vs JLB: meaningful lyrics with great melody, phrasing and a versatile expressive voice (IMO).


Fixed. 

Kidding of course, just wanted to make a point. But yeah diversity is a rusty old boat.


----------



## Opeth666 (Nov 14, 2009)

Best: Sarah Mclaughin

Worst: William Hung


----------



## f2f4 (Nov 14, 2009)

best: Greg Puciato. He's come to be probably my favorite vocalist of all time, he fits DEP perfectly.

worst: Oli Sykes. 'nuff said


----------



## estabon37 (Nov 15, 2009)

Gotta show some love for Mikael Akerfelt, Mike Patton, Thom Yorke and Devin Townsend, they're amazing.

Maynard James Kennan and Bjork genuinely define contemporary vocalists to me. Their ability to use their voices to control a song for sections and then just 'become an instrument' for other sections continues to amaze me. You can tell that they understand what they are doing to an extent that many other vocalists do not. While people like Thom York and Mike Patton are amazing vocalists, I can't help feeling that they put in less than 100% because they also play instruments while they sing. Maynard and Bjork can allow themselves to become lost in singing.

Other singers I just "like" regardless of technical ability are Paul Dempsey (Something For Kate), Serj Tankian (System Of A Down), Ian Kenney (Karnivool), Jeff Buckley, Emiliana Torrini, Neil Finn (Crowded House), Chan Marshall (Cat Power), Eddie Vedder (Pearl Jam) and Cedric Bixler (At The Drive-In and The Mars Volta).


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 15, 2009)

estabon37 said:


> Serj Tankian (System Of A Down),



Yes! I knew i'd forgotten someone. Serj has an incredible voice IMO, whether you like it or not is another matter.


----------



## brahminlead (Nov 16, 2009)

Best: Nergal from Behemoth, Phil Bozeman from Whitechapel, Jens Kiddman from Meshuggah, Randy Blythe from Lamb of God, Jim Martin from Aegaeon and Chino Moreno from Deftones.

Worst: Frank Palmieri from Emmure, Oli Sykes from BMTH, the vocalists from Fellsilent (love the music though), the dude from Dream Theater, Ronnie from Born of Osiris, Nick the pre-Rareform After the Burial vocalist.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 16, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Yes! I knew i'd forgotten someone. Serj has an incredible voice IMO, whether you like it or not is another matter.


 
Oh Hell yes! It's so... powerful (both in a traditional sense and an "overwhelming" sense). SOAD are great.


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 26, 2010)

I wanted to start this thread because I have noticed I base my favorite bands off the vocalist in many cases.​ 
This thread might uncover bands that myself and others like me may really enjoy!​ 
I love a brutal vocal range.. Monotone Metal vocals are ok. I like slayer and Hatebreed but a range is so much more interesting.​ 
I love to hear in one single scream : a gutteral low that progresses the whole range into a head splitting high. and reverse.​ 
Im going to give some rather mainstream examples of what im talking about and please go fucking nuts. Show me something new with understandable vocals! 
People write songs to convey a point to the listener through lyrics right? 

Randy Has an Excellent Vocal Range for metal. This song is a good example of what im talking about.

The Acacia Strain! Holy fuck I cant stop listening to this song the Vocals and Lyrics are just nut stomping!

Dez Is Amazing

Chimaira's Vocals are Great

Phil Has such a powerfull voice! Highs mids and lows.

Corey Taylor is a Beast.​

Please add some input. Videos ect... Or just tell me what you like in a sick vocalist.​


----------



## Cyntex (Aug 26, 2010)

By far the sickest vocals I ever heard in metal.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 26, 2010)

Randy Blythe is one of my favourite vocalists, here are some others.

Devin Townsend has insane vocals, going from evil screams to beautiful singing.




I know I plug these guys a lot, but Hal's vocals on the new Talanas EP are deadly.



Former Sylosis vocalist Jamie was brooooootal.




Chester Bennington is imo one of the best vocalists around imo, never seen any bad live videos of him. He always sounds bang on, and does an 18 second scream in 'Given Up', though he sometimes splits it in two.



YouTube - Linkin Park - Given Up


----------



## Cadavuh (Aug 26, 2010)

Karl from Misery Signals has to be my personal fav. He's pretty monotonous but his lines are very audible and extremely memorable, as well as having great structure. I must say that he really knows what he's doing.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Aug 26, 2010)

Damn...Devin's already taken, he's an amazing vocalist.

Mikael Akerfeldt has amazing clean vocals as well as a vicious growl.


----------



## abysmalrites (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, that Talanas post reminded me of Akercocke.
Low-high-singing vocals


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 26, 2010)

It is an absolute insult to metal that this dude hasn't been mentioned yet.


----------



## Randy (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, if we're talking range:


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 26, 2010)

Randy said:


> Well, if we're talking range:




This too.


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah, I really Dig All Shall Perish.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 26, 2010)

I always thought Sven from Aborted had some pretty brutal vocals.



And Jacob Bannon would be my hands-down "sickest vocalist", I'm surprised the guy's vocal cords are still in tact after all these years.



And +1 to the dudes from PTH and ASP, they're ridiculous.


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 26, 2010)

EDIT: Fuck. Wrong section.


----------



## SD83 (Aug 26, 2010)

No one mentioned Christian Alvestam yet?


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 26, 2010)

any all that remains other than on overcome


----------



## fretninjadave (Aug 26, 2010)

Randy said:


> Well, if we're talking range:



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
FUCK YEAH


----------



## Murmel (Aug 26, 2010)

I'd like anyone to post a link with a dude that has the range of Kyo from Dir En Grey. You may not like their music, but he is probably one of the best vocalists around.
His range is just retarded...


----------



## mayx (Aug 26, 2010)

Sikth
Greg Puciato from Dillinger Escape Plan is great


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 26, 2010)

The absolute ULTIMATE in vocal range


----------



## Jtizzle (Aug 26, 2010)

Tommy from BTBAM. He doesn't have much of a screaming range, but his scream is pretty damn unique, plus, the mofo can sing.(raaaaiiiiiiiiiiin. hahaha)
Karl from MisSigs, as mentioned. He only has one scream, but it's so powerful, and it just blends so well with the music. And he can also sing.

Also ASP and PTH have amazing vocalists. And pretty much every single one that's been in Periphery, cause they're all pretty damn good singers.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 26, 2010)

Warrel Dane. Mf'er can hit the F# note. nuff' said.

Check out his range in this song.


----------



## hxcdeathcore (Aug 26, 2010)

I like this vocalist alot he can do those deathcore like exhales extremely well and his highs and lows are just amazing.


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 26, 2010)

Murmel said:


> I'd like anyone to post a link with a dude that has the range of Kyo from Dir En Grey. You may not like their music, but he is probably one of the best vocalists around.
> His range is just retarded...




 Dozing Green is just ridiculous:


----------



## davemeistro (Aug 26, 2010)

That intro scream is brutal as FUCK


----------



## Kavnar (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Trespass (Aug 26, 2010)

Have to say I personally love Casey Sabol, Warrel Dane, Devin Townsend. Looks like they've already been mentioned  To me, the "classy" operatic style that Warrel Dane and Devin Townsend go into is absolutely moving. As opposed to the "cheesy" power metal style of vocals that I can't stand at all.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 26, 2010)

*Peter Tägtgren!!!
*Hypocrisy, Ex-Bloodbath and a couple of other bands* 
*

One of the most brutal growlers out there And what about Jonny Davy?
The last guy from After the Burial?
Dunno his name and can't find a version with his vocals on youtube


----------



## ridner (Aug 26, 2010)

all of these imbedded videos/images are blocked for me @ work, so I am not sure of all who has been mentioned. here are some of my favs for various vocal styles:

Phil Anselmo
Kirk Windstein
Pepper Keenan
Dax Riggs
Frank Mullen
Devin Townsend
Mikael Åkerfeldt 
Tomas Lindberg
Ben Falgoust
Peter Tägtgren


----------



## Gothberg (Aug 26, 2010)

Spencer Sotelo of Periphery, anybody?

YouTube - Periphery - Ow my feelings HD


YouTube - Threat Signal - Under Reprisal - 01 Rational Eyes
Jon Howard from Threat Signal

YouTube - Textures- Messengers
Erik Karlsbeek of Textures.

EDIT; help? can't paste the videos here, I'm a failure


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 26, 2010)

^ +1 for jon i almost forgot 
and chad grey from mudvaye


----------



## Cyntex (Aug 26, 2010)

How about some Between The Buried And Me, on the records he sounds pretty good. I like colors (album) a lot, there are some cool King Crimson like vocals in some of their songs, and he sure can scream, though not as low as others.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 26, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> ^ +1 for jon i almost forgot
> and chad grey from mudvaye


 
Jon is awesome, though I prefer his vocals on the first album, much lower.

Chad Gray owns, but newer Mudvayne is disappointing.


----------



## Meinrad (Aug 26, 2010)

I find there are more elements to outstanding vocals than just a good range - the vocalist has to speak out about his ideas in a way which will make people think about them as they should be thought about. He must know when to growl, when to sing clean, when to max out, and respond to the instrumental music. Another big element is how unique his vocals are - If he sounds just like most of the typical vocalists out there, who's going to pay any attention to the ideas he tries to convey?

One of my favorite vocalists is Serdj from Digimortal. 


Not only does he convey his ideas well by switching from growls to clean vocals with timing that will inflict fear and wonder in listeners at the same time, he has very interesting ideas to begin with, and when he helps to write the instrumental music he is good at making it complete his vocals. 

Maynard James Keenan from Tool, A Perfect Circle, and Puscifer is another awesome vocalist.

He has a very unique voice that no one else can imitate adequately, even those (like Adam Monroe) who can keep up with his complicated patterns, timing, and ability to use a different style for each of the different bands he works in. 

Another vocalist I find particularly talented is Burton C. Bell from Fear Factory and City of Fire.

As Fear Factory has progressed, Burton has been less capable with range, but he's still unique and quite good at pounding his ideas into the minds of the listeners.


Alex Møklebust from Zeromancer is worth mentioning - his range is unremarkable, but he is very unique and good at his own little style.


----------



## slapnutz (Aug 26, 2010)

The singer from Sevendust is one of the best when it comes to "powerful grunt singing" ... as in not just screaming but singing in key while doing heavy vocals.

Others come to mind are Phil Anselmo(when not wasted), Devin Townsend, singer from Symphony X..etc..

I prefer guys that can "sing grunt". (and who can pull off the same accuracy live)


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 26, 2010)

Chino Moreno from Deftones and Team Sleep is fucking amazing.


----------



## Joose (Aug 26, 2010)

Lajon from Sevendust. Especially on the "Animosity" and "Cold Day Memory" albums.

Ben from Sybreed.

Phil from All That Remains.

Ben from Sw1tched back on the "Subject To Change" album.

Michael AND Guillaume from Mnemic. All albums.

Brandon from Bleeding Through.

Andreas from Caliban. Dude killllls it live.

Randy from Lamb of God.

And of course, Phil from Pantera.


----------



## eventhetrees (Aug 26, 2010)

Cyntex said:


> By far the sickest vocals I ever heard in metal.




Scanned the thread for 2 seconds.

/thread


----------



## Variant (Aug 26, 2010)

> *Peter Tägtgren*!!!



 Him and fellow Bloodbath alternate *Mikael Åkerfeldt* just fuse the brutal with the sinister (the element most extreme metal vocalists lack, IMHO) so well, not to mention both guys have super flexible clean vocals that put most to shame.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Aug 26, 2010)

Cyntex said:


> By far the sickest vocals I ever heard in metal.






eventhetrees said:


> Scanned the thread for 2 seconds.
> 
> /thread


----------



## Sofos (Aug 26, 2010)

i gotta go with Nergal. fucking amazing pipes on that guy


----------



## Steve08 (Aug 26, 2010)

I am utterly appalled Spencer Sotelo was mentioned and Casey Sabol was not.


----------



## The Beard (Aug 26, 2010)

Steve08 said:


> I am utterly appalled Spencer Sotelo was mentioned and Casey Sabol was not.


 +1


----------



## teqnick (Aug 26, 2010)

Speed from Soilwork is awesome. Crestfallen is a great example of his powerful screams that weave in with the chorus. I also LOVE the clean break a bit after the 2 minute mark. Plenty of emotion.


and as someone already said, Christian Alvestam's work in Scar Symmetry and Solution .45 is amazing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gqzl06-q3I


----------



## teqnick (Aug 26, 2010)

Speed from Soilwork is awesome. Crestfallen is a great example of his powerful screams that weave in with the chorus. I also LOVE the clean break a bit after the 2 minute mark. Plenty of emotion.


and as someone already said, Christian Alvestam's work in Scar Symmetry and Solution .45 is amazing.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 26, 2010)

Steve08 said:


> I am utterly appalled Spencer Sotelo was mentioned and Casey Sabol was not.




Look on the first page for Casey's name, because it got dropped before Spencer's.

I love Akerfeldt's vocals. probably my favorite these days, but a couple other guys come to mind. Corpsegrinder obviously, Brandon from veil of maya because his voice has so much natural growl, and JR Hayes for sheer power.



Yep.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 27, 2010)

Jens Kidman
Mikael Åkerfeldt
Karl Sanders
I.C.S. Vortex


----------



## Steve08 (Aug 27, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Look on the first page for Casey's name, because it got dropped before Spencer's.


Whoops, didn't notice since it was at the very bottom of the page, damn... either way, Casey rules


----------



## Deathstate (Aug 27, 2010)

everyone in this band (that includes JR from PxDx)


Joe Horvath from Circle of Dead Children (best grindcore vocalist ever)

Joe Duplantier from Gojira
John Gallagher from Dying Fetus
Demon Carcass from The Faceless
Phlegeton from Wormed
Lord Worm (two worms haha)
Mike Williams from Eyehategod
Dead from Mayhem (he was ill)
Chris Reinert from Autopsy
Julie Christmas from Made out of Babies
Len Leal from Cephalic Carnage
Shaun Lacanne from Putrid Pile
Big Chocolate from Disfiguring the Goddess and Burning the Masses
Sacha Dunable from Intronaut
Mike Patton!
Neige from Lantlos
Guillame from Gorod
Luc Lemay from Gorguts


----------



## Steve08 (Aug 27, 2010)

^Stellar list dude!

Also I'd like to add Chalky formerly of Psycroptic, now in Spawn of Possession


----------



## Deathstate (Aug 27, 2010)

Damn, missed Chalky. Love his gutturals, he has a great method of jumping from resonant low to high while doing squeals, very nice.


----------



## Steve08 (Aug 27, 2010)

Concerning those crazy lows he does sometimes, I honestly have no clue how he pulls off that chorus line:

"Skeen coffeen rahurghblurgharugharaagh"


----------



## DVRP (Aug 27, 2010)

Where is teh love for Mitch Lucker! That dudes highs are sick, especially live 

I would have to agree with OP about Acacia Strain....that song busts my nuts its so heavy.
BTBAMS singer is legit as fuck!


Im surprised no one mentioned Protest the Hero. I mean his vocals are an acquired taste for sure (I myself used to hate them)


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 27, 2010)

Deathstate said:


> everyone in this band (that includes JR from PxDx)




Especially Kat. I've said it before, but I'll say it again. She sounds like JR on helium. Plus she looks like she'd kill you.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 27, 2010)

Call me old, but there's only one guy that comes to mind when you say "sickest vocalist in metal" to me:



He doesn't shriek. He doesn't growl. He just kicks ass.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Aug 27, 2010)

^^^^^ 
Fuck yes!
Russell pwns your soul.

Infact, he was more spot on than Romeo when I saw em back in 06


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 27, 2010)

I was under the impression that this topic was more about the "extreme" vocal styles, but since a lot more of the clean-singing dudes have been mentioned, I can start really contributing to this topic  Disregarding the absolute legends, these spring to mind:

First and foremost, my fellow Swede *Daniel Fucking Gildenlöw!!* 




Matt Barlow is also a favourite:



And, although not necessarily "metal" to all of you, my favourite singer of all time has to be the incomparable Paul Stanley of KISS!


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 27, 2010)

Some people's vocals sound weak and crackly (In a negative sense.)

Not SikTh


----------



## Jontain (Aug 27, 2010)

Always really loved SiKtH's vocals, the contrast between the two made for some epic results.

Also agree on sylosis, robert flynn from mh should get a mention too seen as their songs can range from really heavy to very soft in places.

Also for me there are voices that I wouldnt say are the 'sickest' or best but they definatly stick in my head, like mustaine or hetfield, by no means perfect singers but really works for the music.

I do like really heavy vocals too but as long as its not monotone growling, i find that gets really samey and then it begins to engage in the lyrics.


----------



## Scarpie (Aug 27, 2010)

And now for my contribution, a vocalist whose fury was never matched cause he is actually venting feelings not screaming or grunting cause that is what is the genre calls for. A frontman with an indisputable authenticity. And from motherfuckin NY just like scarpie. bitches and gentlemen i give you Tim Williams.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_BxKBu7tqw&a=GxdCwVVULXdtfTG2HgfkuqS7j8DPY03D&playnext=1


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Aug 27, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> And now for my contribution, a vocalist whose fury was never matched cause he is actually venting feelings not screaming or grunting cause that is what is the genre calls for. A frontman with an indisputable authenticity. And from motherfuckin NY just like scarpie. bitches and gentlemen i give you Tim Williams.




No offense but I dunno if youre joking or not


----------



## Scarpie (Aug 27, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> No offense but I dunno if youre joking or not



Hahaha It's cool man. That album gets me more pumped than anything i listen to. But no i was not joking.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 27, 2010)

Jontain said:


> See I can't get on with Rob Flynn's vocals, as much as I've tried. I love Hetfield's vocals but I can't stand Mustaine. If he went mute and Megadeth became instrumental, they'd be better.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 27, 2010)

DVRP said:


> Im surprised no one mentioned Protest the Hero. I mean his vocals are an acquired taste for sure (I myself used to hate them)




Protest the Hero was mentioned on post 8.


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Taylor2 (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm dissapointed that it took until the second post for someone to mention SikTh.


----------



## renzoip (Aug 27, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> Call me old, but there's only one guy that comes to mind when you say "sickest vocalist in metal" to me:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't shriek. He doesn't growl. He just kicks ass.




This! 

Russell Allen has to be my favorite metal singer along with Khan from Kamelot.


----------



## Deathmetal94564 (Aug 27, 2010)

Awesome vocals


----------



## Deathstate (Aug 27, 2010)

Myself.


----------



## Cynic (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks and goodnight.


----------



## Blackhearted (Aug 28, 2010)

Roy Khan of Kamelot. Absolute mindf*ck of a singer. Similar to Warrel Dane in that he's a trained opera singer.


----------



## splinter8451 (Aug 28, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Dozing Green is just ridiculous:




Saw them live last night and this song was perfect live  

Kyo is a great vocalist.


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## sgswimmer (Aug 28, 2010)

Randy said:


> Well, if we're talking range:




YES!!


----------



## xJeremiahx (Aug 28, 2010)

Earl IV gets my top vote.



Matt Nimmo also comes to mind.


----------



## TheSilentWater (Aug 28, 2010)

Call me a n00b fawk, but as far as versatility combined with effective, convincing performance goes:


And for general sickness:


I also agree with damn near all of the other suggestions. Especially Mikael Akerfeldt.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 28, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Saw them live last night and this song was perfect live
> 
> Kyo is a great vocalist.


You lucky mofo 

And I also like Trivium. I think Matt is a great vocalists, he's probably one of my favourites, not to mention he's pretty decent at guitar.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 28, 2010)

xJeremiahx said:


> Earl IV gets my top vote.
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Nimmo also comes to mind.




Fuck yes.


----------



## Cyntex (Aug 28, 2010)

+1 for Maynard James Keenan

I'd like to mention Warrel Dane, I don;t like all the stuph he does, but when I like it, I REALLY like it.


----------



## UGH (Aug 29, 2010)

J.R. Hayes....





Grind Poet...


----------



## Duke318 (Aug 29, 2010)

Corpsegrinder

Chris Volz from Flaw

Chuck Schuldiner

The chimaira guy

Lord Worm


----------



## goth_fiend (Aug 29, 2010)

Blackhearted said:


> Roy Khan of Kamelot. Absolute mindf*ck of a singer. Similar to Warrel Dane in that he's a trained opera singer.






agreed, seeing them live 4 times affirms this, khan is fucking AMAZING, and his range is unbelievable, go look into his stuff from conception, mindfuck is not even the right term


----------



## UGH (Aug 29, 2010)

This fuck's got highs and lows, wrapped up....




Shaun LaCanne/Putrid Pile


----------



## Deathstate (Aug 29, 2010)

Carley Coma from Candiria.


----------



## guitar4tw (Sep 1, 2010)

Anything Devin Townsend will rise to the top of this list pretty quickly.


----------



## jakeofthumbs (Sep 2, 2010)

One of the most unique and bullshit-heavy vocal styles EVER. Completely unique, way ahead of his time.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 2, 2010)

Cupping your mic does not equal range.


----------



## Deaths Madrigal (Sep 2, 2010)

Peter Tagtgren and Mikael Akerfeldt are probably the best vocalists in the metal genre, and for different reasons. Tagtgren is absolutely unbeatable for his range, his gutterals sound possessed and the guy's high shrieks are the most intense vocals in the genre. Akerfeldt on the other hand has sheer brutality and power in his voice that just puts all those other vocalists to shame. Not to mention that they can both SING exceptionally well. There is a reason Bloodbath is called 'death metal elite' and there is a reason those two guys are the only ones who could fit that bill.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 3, 2010)

Winner in my book is 1:11-1:12, 2:30 and you get the idea if you listen to it


----------



## Necris (Nov 3, 2010)

I see your metal and raise you the works of Michael Edward Edgerton and Gastòn Salvatore.


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2010)

While I'm not the biggest fan, Dani Filth's vocals are pretty crazy.

There's already a thread on this subject but I'm tired so I can't be bothered to find it.  First person to turn it up and post the URL gets a free +rep from me.


----------



## Necris (Nov 3, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/9441-best-and-worst-vocalists.html like this one?

Wait, no. 

THIS ONE: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-range-sickest-vocalists-heaviest-vocals.html


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2010)

Both work for me.


----------



## LacesOutTyler (Nov 4, 2010)

Best (of my iTunes library. These are my all time favorite vocalists):
Keith Buckley (Every Time I Die)
Johnny Craig (Emarosa/DGD/Solo)
Jesse Lacey (Brand New)
Dan O'Connor and Alan Day (Four Year Strong)

Now for the worst:
Spencer Sotelo (Periphery)
Oliver Sykes (BMTH)
Frank Palmeri (Emmure)
The two most recent vocalists of Sky Eats Airplane, Jerry Roush and Bryan Zimmerman.


----------



## georg_f (Nov 4, 2010)

Best:
Robert Halford
Russell Allen
Devin
James LaBrie in 1994
Daniel Heiman
Adam Lambert & Jennifer Hudson from American Idol (they're not metal, but anyone must admit that they are really great)
... many more

Worst:
Amy "out of tune & pushing too hard" Lee (from Evanezensce)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 4, 2010)

Really disagree on Amy Lee, she's a brilliant vocalist and even on her off days she sounds solid.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 4, 2010)

To this day the only vocalist that really bugs me is Michael Stipe from REM. Well, besides the ones that bug virtually everyone.

The great thing about Metal is that the vocal styles are very individualistic. Vocal styles in light rock and jazz seem to have become homogenized over the last ten to fifteen years, and I honestly couldn't tell you which pop singer is which, although pop fans will probably tell you the exact inverse of what I just said.


----------



## ZEBOV (Nov 4, 2010)

Lajon Witherspoon of Sevendust and Donald Carpenter (used to be in Submersed but now in Eye Empire) are the best!

The worst is that guy in Emmure.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 4, 2010)

bostjan said:


> The great thing about Metal is that the vocal styles are very individualistic. Vocal styles in light rock and jazz seem to have become homogenized over the last ten to fifteen years, and I honestly couldn't tell you which pop singer is which, although pop fans will probably tell you the exact inverse of what I just said.



Any subgenre that I don't listen to tends to sound like there are only 3-5 different vocalists who are just in 25 bands each.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 4, 2010)

Been listening to a lot of Mudvayne again recently, specifically LD50, and it has reminded how intense and personal Chad's vocals were on that album.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 4, 2010)

awesomeaustin said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA, I love that vid, my singer actually found that after a band practice, some of the funniest shit Ive seen on youtube


 Yeah that band sucked majorly. I died laughing watching that.


----------



## Murmel (Nov 4, 2010)

Japs incoming 

Yasu from Janne Da Arc. He's also got an amazing solo project, Acid Black Cherry.



Kyo from Dir En Grey. His range speaks for itself.


----------



## Arterial (Nov 4, 2010)

Best:
Tommy Rogers of BTBAM
Mikael Akerfeldt
Freddie Mercury

Worst:
BMTH
Brokencyde


----------



## LOGfanforever90 (Nov 4, 2010)

LacesOutTyler said:


> Best (of my iTunes library. These are my all time favorite vocalists):
> Keith Buckley (Every Time I Die)
> Johnny Craig (Emarosa/DGD/Solo)
> Jesse Lacey (Brand New)
> ...



Spencer is easily more talented than the guys you posted as best.

Best:
Freddie Mercury
Chris Cornell (circa 1994)

Best metal:
Devin Townsend
Mikee Goodman
Eric Kalsbeek


----------



## stryker1800 (Nov 4, 2010)

I haven't read the whole thread but I've seen a few mentions of all rappers being bad singers, and I don't think that's fair. Yes a lot of them can't sing but not all of them are bad singers whether you like the subject matter or not. Take Jay-Z for instance, love him or hate him, he is a good singer. Listen to "I just wanna love you" there is a section where he sings off key on purpose, which if singing is anything like playing guitar is hard to do on purpose.


----------



## Necris (Nov 4, 2010)

LOGfanforever90 said:


> Spencer is easily more talented than the guys you posted as best.


Getting up in arms about someone elses opinion is how these threads go downhill fast.


----------



## LacesOutTyler (Nov 4, 2010)

LOGfanforever90 said:


> Spencer is easily more talented than the guys you posted as best.
> 
> Best:
> Freddie Mercury
> ...



To me, Spencer has no power or originality in his voice. He's also a kind of bad front man on stage-- something that probably everyone in my list with the exception of Jesse Lacey has had down for years.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 4, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> *Best:*
> - *Trent Reznor (NIN)*; Interesting and instantly recognisable vocals that are filled with more than enough venom for his music.
> *- Eric Powell (16Volt)*;  Great vocal style, great melodies and really "haunting" in a way.
> *- Free Domininguez (Kidneythieves)*; Not sure just how talented she is, but i've always _loved_ her vocal style. It fits the music so well.
> ...



Had to add/change some stuff


----------



## Antimatter (Nov 4, 2010)

My opinion on Spencer is that he is a great vocalist, he has potential, but he has not found his niche. He needs to experiment more with how different vocal styles work with the music of Periphery. He will only get better with time


----------



## Womb-Vision (Nov 5, 2010)

Off the top of my head, Joe Horvath from CODC, Jon Chang from Discordance Axis and probabbbllly danny from Malignancy.


----------



## Womb-Vision (Nov 5, 2010)

WOOPS! I thought this was a ''Best vocalists'' thread.


----------



## Duke318 (Nov 5, 2010)

Gonna have to disagree with you on Wayne Static. I think he's one of the few vocalists who actually sounds original.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 5, 2010)

Best Singers: 
Dan Tompkins
Casey Sabol
Spencer Sotelo (Now that he's got those fierce growls.)
Mikee Goodman 
Justin Hill
Chris Cornell
Devin Townsend
Jeff Buckley
Chris Barretto
Randy Blythe
Mikael Arkerfeldt 

Worst singers:
Oli Sykes (Almost all other guys that don't scream properly)
David Lee Roth


----------



## LOGfanforever90 (Nov 5, 2010)

Necris said:


> Getting up in arms about someone elses opinion is how these threads go downhill fast.



Just stating my opinion mate. Didn't attack him personally or get upset, although the latter is hard to show through text.

Also I've seen Spencer live, and trust me he has plenty of power behind his voice. Still wouldn't rate him with the best, though.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 5, 2010)

best: devin townsend
worst: who cares, maybe dave mustaine imo


----------



## RaceCar (Nov 5, 2010)

Best (IMO)
1. Chino Moreno - Deftones. He will always be my #1, his style and tone perfectly suits the style of music that is the Deftones. And his scream (circa 97-2001) is (imo) perfection.
2. Tommy Giles Rogers - Between the Buried and Me. Love his scream, love his singing tone, has CRAZY range, and can imitate VERY well, just listen to the cover album.
3. The singer from Chimaira - one of the best screams in metal, even though they suck now and haven't put out anything original in years.
4. Dallas Green - City & Color - okay, not exactly metal, but his singing voice is smooth as butta.
5. The guy from Filter - as someone previously said, great alternative rock vocals. Very clean.
6. Daryl Palumbo - Glassjaw. Original, psychotic, great scream, and a unique tone.
7. Doug Robb - Hoobastank. Always will be one of my all time favorite singers. I know he's comparable to Brandon Boyd but I actually like this guy more. So clean, powerful, poppy, and piercing.
8. John Mayer - some love him, some hate him, I personally love his voice.
9. Matthew Bellamy - Muse. Unique, passionate, and haunting.
10. Michael Akerfeldt - Opeth. I think everyone on here knows whats up.
11. The guy from Trapt - clean, good rock vocals.
12. Zach de la Rocha - Rage Against the Machine. Original, unmatched.

Worst (IMO)
1. Billy Corgan - Smashing Pumpkins. Don't get me wrong I LOVE LOVE the Pumpkins been a huge fan for well over 10 years. And I love Billy Corgan. But man sometimes he sounds like nails on a chalkboard.
2. Avenged Sevenfold guy - he just pisses me off and wants to sound like Metallica.
3. The guy from Jimmy Eat World - bland, annoying, nasally, all of em sound the same, and I just get sick of him SO quick.
4. Kings of Leon guy - fuckin kill me, I hate how chicks think his voice is sexy, he sounds like an autistic homeless guy.
5. Jack Johnson - I want to gouge my eyes out every time I hear his fake Hawaiian accent. You're WHITE. "Oh but hes just so chill, so relaxing!" I cannot stand it. Bland and boring and awful.
6. Seether/Theory of a Deadman/Default/Chris Daughtry/Nickelback/any alt rock singer circa 2006- now - please lie me down in front of a curb and curbstomp me like in American History X.


----------



## TheSleeper (Nov 5, 2010)

The lack of Gildenlöw is unacceptable.

Other favourites:
Hevy Devy
MJK
Jeff Buckley
Mike Patton
Eric Kalsbeek (Textures)
Stevie Wonder
Eddie Vedder
Mikael Åkerfeldt

Also:


And this guy deserves a million times the recognition he's got:

Metal fans may know him from the track Departer off Katatonia's Night is the New Day, but check out his work with Enter The Hunt. 


Least favourite vocalists then?
No one in particular comes to mind, but I really can't stand pig squeal type growls.
In general, I find a lot of growls and screams unconvincing or just ridiculous and/or annoying.  Like BTBAM. Or Nile.


----------



## Forresterc (Nov 5, 2010)

I really, really, don't like Geddy Lee from Rush

And Devin Townsend is an excellent vocalist

I'm not going to cast a vote for "best" or "worst" because once you reach a certain level, you become too unique to be "better"

Edit: Spencer Sotelo probably shouldn't be on this list either way. If you hate him, thats fine, but he definitely isn't the worst vocalist out there. And he's neither the best, because looking through this list most of the "best" singers have a lot of experience and respectable careers to fall back upon. Calling him "best" after one album is quiet abrupt when comparing him to Devin Townsend, Mikael Akerfedlt (which also, i'm my opinion, probably isn't the best out there...well, maybe the best in metal), and others.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 5, 2010)

> *Worst:**- Brock Lindow (36 Crazyfists);* Just horrific. It's a shame 'cos I really do enjoy a lot of their music. His screams _can_ be good, but damn it's rare.
> *- Marilyn Manson*; I love the music, but the man _cannot_ sing.
> *- Wayne Static (Static-X)*; Hopeless lyrics, and a crap voice to boot.
> *- Robert Smith (The Cure)*; Wailing, whining stuff... not a fan.
> ...


 
COmpletely disagree with all of those. Brock is a really unique vocalist especially with his singing, and his screams while not the best in the world, I like. Marylin Manson on album is intense as fuck, but live he can be shit. Wayne Static I love! His voice was better in the old days but he's still good imo. Chris Martin I can kinda get, but I still think he's very talented.

But I disagree most of all with Till Lindermann.  Without him, I couldn't listen to Rammstein, his prescence, his authorative vocals and lyrics are what make the band. Sometimes they don't make sense straight away when translated, but most of the time if I know the context of the song I find them easy enough to understand.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Nov 5, 2010)

jeff buckley


----------



## -One- (Nov 5, 2010)

I dunno about worst (maybe the new guy in Attack Attack!? ) but for best, definitely Kyo from Dir En Gray. He has like the WIDEST vocal range ever.


----------



## Varcolac (Nov 5, 2010)

Justin Bailey said:


> jeff buckley



Is that best or worst?

Best:
Mike Patton. 
Russell Allen.
Devin Townsend.

Not-quite-best-but-I-love-'em-anyway:
Mikael Åkerfeldt.
Bruce Dickinson. Actually Bruce should probably be in the "Best" category, but because his absence subjected the world to Blaze Bayley he gets demoted.
Ihsahn.
Guy Garvey (Elbow). Yeah it's not metal. Wanna fight?
Elvis Costello. Hasn't got a great range, but his voice just sounds awesome to me.

Worst:
Ozzy. Seriously, he's awful in every way, especially compared to his replacement.
David Lee Roth. Terrible singer, shockingly out of key/time/his head but incredibly entertaining live.


----------



## JC7 (Nov 5, 2010)

7slinger said:


> I hate Nickelback...


 I dig your taste


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 5, 2010)

I like...

Jesse Zaraska
Ryan Morgan
Nathan Winekke
Mikee/Justin
Eduardo Falascio
Russell Allen
Destrage's Vocalist
Ronny from BOO
Nathan from THA
Rody Walker
Eyes of a Traitor's vocalist (No idea on his name)

I hate...
Slam/Deathcore vocalists as a whole...
The singer from The Agony Scene
Most of Yngwie's vocalists

I really don't know the names of people I hate, and I cant access google from where I am


----------



## thefool (Nov 5, 2010)

best:
frank zappa
dan from tesseract
devin townsend
chris baretto

worst
chris cornell
alice in chains guy
pearl jam guy
kurt cobain


----------



## bostjan (Nov 5, 2010)

thefool said:


> best:
> frank zappa
> dan from tesseract
> devin townsend
> ...



I never thought of Chris Cornell as the worst. My biggest problem with the pearl jam guy (Eddie Vedder) is that nearly every word is unintelligible, yet after Pearl Jam made it big, every guy and his brother tried to sound like him.


----------



## bulb (Nov 5, 2010)

Best vocalist: ActII and ActIII era Casey Crescenzo just holy fucking shit ridiculous, Ian Kenny, Dustin Kensrue, Devin Fucking Townsend

Worst: Moi!


----------



## OwainXerath (Nov 5, 2010)

A few that spring to mind:

Best:
Daniel Gildenlow (Pain of Salvation)
Devin Townsend (duh)
Peter Dolving (The Haunted)
Ike Willis (Frank Zappa)
Steven Tyler (Aerosmith)
Pepper Keenan (Corrosion of Conformity, an aqcuired taste, but I love his voice)
Mattias Eklundh (Freak Kitchen)

Worst:
That chap from BokenCyde
That chap from The Metros


----------



## iddqd (Nov 5, 2010)

Even if i don't really like the band, i have to say that i think Corey Taylors voice (slipknot) is imho the most awesome voice for metal. I'd love to hear more voices like this. At least in terms of the studio production - he sung horrible live at the Dynamo open air.
Best versatile voice is imo of Mike Patton.

For female voices my vote goes for the girl of In This Moment.


I dont wanna say who is think is the worst singer, cuz this is simply a matter of taste.


----------



## hauntedairport (Nov 5, 2010)

Best :
Kristoffer Rygg (Garm) 
Casey Sabol
Loreena Mckennitt


----------



## Murmel (Nov 5, 2010)

To my list of best vocalists I gotta add Tatsurou from Mucc. I've found that many Japanese vocalists have tendencies to sound alike, but Tatsurou has a really unique voice.


And I also want the Gretsch Falcon in this vid


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 5, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> COmpletely disagree with all of those. Brock is a really unique vocalist especially with his singing, and his screams while not the best in the world, I like. Marylin Manson on album is intense as fuck, but live he can be shit. Wayne Static I love! His voice was better in the old days but he's still good imo. Chris Martin I can kinda get, but I still think he's very talented.
> 
> But I disagree most of all with Till Lindermann.  Without him, I couldn't listen to Rammstein, his prescence, his authorative vocals and lyrics are what make the band. Sometimes they don't make sense straight away when translated, but most of the time if I know the context of the song I find them easy enough to understand.




Brocks screams I really quite like (At The End Of August is one of my favorite songs so far as screams go), but his singing really pisses me off. Manson I love, but he really is a shit vocalist, especially live... but I do love his music (and his fucked up voice on album ). 

Wayne's voice was kind of interesting back in the day (Wisconsin Death Trip era), sort of a Metallica-meets-early-Korn sort of thing, but from Shadow Zone onwards his voice just lost any shred if originality or interest.

Chris Martin i don't think is talented or interesting in the slightest. He's a boring guy who makes (imo) incredibly boring music, and his voice emulates both of those facts... It's just so very dull and lifeless, not a shred of power in him.

As for Till, I just don't like his vocals. Or the band in general. I don't think what they do is particularly inspiring, nor do I think his vocals fit what they do and the fact that his lyrics are so god damn nonsensical doesn't help.


----------



## progmetalhead (Nov 5, 2010)

LOGfanforever90 said:


> Best:
> Chris Cornell (circa 1994)



This.

Plus, Mikael Akerfeldt, Russell Allen, Layne Staley, Monika Pederson, Julie Kiss, and Lana Lane.

Worst? Nothing comes to mind. If I hear bad singing or music, I turn it off immediately and forget about it...


----------



## Tranquilliser (Feb 1, 2011)

Best : Devin Townsend. He can do everything.

Worst : Justin Bieber.

funny how they're both Canadian, eh?


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 2, 2011)

bulb said:


> Best vocalist: ActII and ActIII era Casey Crescenzo just holy fucking shit ridiculous, Ian Kenny, Dustin Kensrue, Devin Fucking Townsend




This 100%


----------



## wjm123 (Feb 2, 2011)

James LaBrie (probably gonna get some flak from people here) is a great singer but recent DT's albums isn't very impressive.


Lzzy Hale from Halestorm, just simply amazing live.


The vocalist from Seventh Wonder, amazing voice.


----------



## baboisking (Feb 2, 2011)

Best: Phil Bozeman (Whitechapel)
Chino Moreno (Deftones)
Maynard James Keenan (Tool, A Perfect Circle)
Mike Hranica(The Devil wears Prada) 
Pete Loeffler (Chevelle)
Will Pugh (Cartel)
Jeff Buckley
Paul Meany (Mutemath)
Charlie Simpson (Fightstar)
Chris Martin (Coldplay)
John Butler (John Butler Trio)
Jonas Renkse (Katatonia)
Jake Luhrs (August Burns Red)
Loreena McKennit
Andrew Dijorio (Stray From The Path
Jared Leto (30 Second to Mars)
Nick Hexum (311)

And a bunch more that I can't remember.


----------



## Dru_WaXaW (Feb 2, 2011)

Best: Devin Townsend, Mike Patton, Singer from Gojira who's name escapes me currently. 
Worst: Dave Mustaine (never liked the nasly tone),


----------



## ry_z (Feb 3, 2011)

Dru_WaXaW said:


> Singer from Gojira who's name escapes me currently.



Joe Duplantier. 

My favorites:

Devin Townsend
Mike Patton
Ihsahn
Garm (Ulver)
Chris Corner (IAMX)
Mikael Åkerfeldt
Kyo (Dir en grey)
Tetsuya Fukagawa (Envy)
Mike Armine (Rosetta)
Neige (Alcest)
Julie Christmas (Made Out of Babies / Battle of Mice)
Agnes Obel
Imogen Heap
Björk
Yasuko Onuki (Melt-Banana)

I'm all over the map there. 

Some examples of the aforementioned:

Chris Corner:


Kyo:


Agnes Obel:


Neige:


Tetsuya Fukagawa:


Mike Armine:


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 7, 2011)

Best:
Russel Allen
Jorn Lande
Natalie Merchant
James Labrie
Sarah Mclachlan
Devin Townsend
Andi Deris
Roy Khan
Ronnie Jame Dio 
Chino Moreno
Enya
Sarah Brightman
Rob Halford
Geoff Tate
Lacey Mosley
Freddy Mercury
Micheal Kiske
Fiona Apple
Bruce Dickinson
Dudes from Kings X
.... TO MANY TO NARROW DOWN 

WORST 
Dani Filth
Ozzy
Axl Rose
Chris Barnes
George Fisher
Lemmy
Bon Scott
Brian Johnson 
ZP Theart (i HATE dragonforce)
That guy from Mayhem who blew his head off
Curt Kobain 
Chad Kroger
Tom Keifer


----------



## Soubi7string (Feb 7, 2011)

Best:
Shagrath
Chris Barnes
John Gallagher
Sean Beasely
George Fisher
Tommy Dahlström
Bruce Dickinson
Bobby Blitz Ellsworth

Worst:
Axl Rose
whoever started the Creed/Audioslave/Pearl Jam vocal style of "MRRYAHUHHAAA!"
Milli Vanilli
The Black Dahlia Murder guy
My bands old vocalist


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Feb 7, 2011)

Favourite,not best:

Russel Allen(symphony x)

David Readman(ex Adagio)

Matt Barlow(Iced Earth)

Worst or Don't like:

Spencer Sotelo(Periphery)

most metalcore singers

dude from outworld


----------



## Meatbucket (Feb 7, 2011)

Best (imo):
Devy
Christian Alvestam
Bjorn Strid
Those three all have insane range, amazing tone and great harsh vocals.
And just because I really did his voice; Daryl Palumbo.

Worst:
Lord Worm
The dude from Emmure


----------



## kmanick (Feb 7, 2011)

24 pages and not a mention of one of the greatest ever???
for shame 
From an Early show when they were still "metal"


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 7, 2011)

Pretty sure he's been mentioned at least a few times, but it's always worth posting anything from Queen.

There'd be more mentions of him if he didn't sing though


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 7, 2011)

kmanick said:


> 24 pages and not a mention of one of the greatest ever???
> for shame
> From an Early show when they were still "metal"




hey i mentioned him bro ahahha


----------



## johnythehero (Feb 7, 2011)

best: only ones I can think of 
Roy Sætre Khantatat -kamelot


shaun morgan-seether

Matt Heafy-trivium (I know not everyones cup-o-tea)

Travis Neal-divine heresy/The Bereaved

Tim Mcllrath-rise against(again not everyones cup of tea)


----------



## kamello (Feb 8, 2011)

Best:
Joe Duplantier 
Corey Tailor
James Labrie 
Michael Akerfeldt
Steven Wilson
Bruce Dickinson
Freddy Mercurie
the vocalist from Kreator, forgot his name, the best Thrash vocals 
Matt Heafy

Worst: all that autotune shit, ranging from hardcore to pop


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 8, 2011)

kamello said:


> Best:
> Joe Duplantier
> Corey Tailor
> James Labrie
> ...



Mille Petrozza is the name your looking for.


----------



## Blood Ghost (Feb 8, 2011)

*Best:*
Devin Townsend
Seal
Freddy Mercury
Bobby Kimball
Tommy Vext
Corey Taylor
John Bush
Abisola Obasanya
Lajon Witherspoon
David Draiman
Chad Gray
Maynard James Keenan
Israel Kamakawiwo&#699;ole (Bruddah Iz)

*Love/Hate:*
James Hart (Eighteen Visions; hell, the whole band is in a love/hate category for me)
Abbath
Zakk Wylde

*Worst:*
Page Hamilton
Fred Durst

As you can see, I'm an optimist.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Feb 9, 2011)

Best:
Roy Khan
Tom Englund 
Anders Friden
Warrell Dane
James Labrie
Ray Alder
Ronnie James Dio
Claudio Sanchez
Mikeal Stanne
Nergal
Ihsahn
Ozzy, Sabbath years

Worst:
Ozzy after Sabbath
James Hetfield
Matt Tuck
That Emmure guy
Attack Attack's Vocalist


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Feb 9, 2011)

1. Dickinson 
2. Sothelo (cleans)
3. Deris (from helloween)

+ LaBrie, Wilson and many more that was mentioned earlier.

Since I'm a growl hater can't list... But Hetfield and Ozzy are... bad.


----------



## Jogeta (Feb 9, 2011)

*BEST*

Daniel Tompkins from TesseracT
Christian Älvestam from Solution .45
Devin Townsend from.... Devin Townsend Band

*WORST*

Me


----------



## Variant (Feb 9, 2011)

> The Black Dahlia Murder guy



This.  This guy single handedly... er voicedly, ruins an otherwise decent band.


----------

